# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  भूत प्रेत और रहस्य रोमांच की कहानियाँ

## anita

*इस सूत्र में भूत प्रेत और रहस्य रोमांच की कहानियाँ प्रस्तूत की जाएगीl*












मेरा एकमात्र योगदान इन्हें यहाँ सूत्र के रूप में प्रस्तूत करने का ही है, ये अंतर्जाल के विभिन्न पन्नो से ली गयी

१. मकान मालिक का भूत
२.  लड़की की भटकती आत्मा
३.  हाइवे की चुड़ैल
४.  आलमारी का भूत – अनंत राजनाथ को हुआ डरावना अनुभव
५.  नरमुंड वाली चुड़ैल
६.  शारदा देवी का भूत
७.  खौफनाक साया
८.  जिन्न का निकाह शाहनाज की कहानी
९.  मिट्टी में आये भूत पिशाच
१०. पति में शराबी भयानक भूत
११. मजदूर शैतान की कहानी
१२. वो बिल्ली बन के रोता था
१३. भूतों नें खिलाया मुर्दें का मांस
१४. भूत बना बैल
१५. पीपल का शैतान
१६. बगीचे में भूत
१७. शराब के अंदर भूत करके पिलाया।
१८. उस डायन का साया   
१९. फिर उसे हर रात वो चीख सुनाई देने लगी
२०.उसके ऊपर आत्मा का पहरा था
२१.मरने के बाद भी जिन्दा है वो
२२.राजस्थान के ब्रिज भवन में आत्मा का वास
२३.शिमला की टनल नं. 33 में आज भी है आत्मा का वास!
२४.मरने के बाद हमें बचाने के लिए आई थी
२५.मरने के बाद भी उसे सुकून नहीं मिला
२६.शैतानी रूहों से आज भी लड़ रही हैं वो आत्माएं
२७.शैतानी रूहों की चपेट में आ गया पूरा गांव 
२८.खौफ़नाक ड्राइव
२९.पहलवान का भोग
३०.नरयनी
३१.इंतज़ार-ए-इंतकाम
३२.मेडिकल कॉलेज का बरगद का पेड़
३३.एक ढोंगी से धोखा और उसका खात्मा 
३४.घटवार का उपकार
३५.बिना गुरु का साधक
३६.जीवाधारी - खज़ानो के रक्षक
३७.घटवार - गंगा तट के रक्षक

----------


## anita

गुजरात राज्य के जिला-जामनगर के नगर- जाम-खंभालिया की यह घटना है। आज से लगभग 60 वर्ष पहले जाम-खंभालिया नगर में नागरपाड़ा विस्तार में पमिनाबहन और शांताबहन के परिवार रहते थे। पमिनाबहन की उम्र 80 साल के करीब थी और उन्हे एक पुत्री थी। जिनका नाम पूरीबहन था। परिवार में दो बेटे भी थे।

----------


## anita

पमिनाबहन जिस मकान में रहती थीं उस मकान में अचानक अजीबो-गरीब घटनायेँ होने लगीं। जैसे कि –

दोपहर के समय अचानक चूल्हे का जल जाना।बरामदे में पड़ी खाट अचानक जमीन से ऊपर हो जाना।चाय पकने की सुगंध आने लगना।बरतन गिरना।और डरावनी आवाज़े आना, वगैरह।

----------


## anita

दिन प्रति दिन अजीब-अजीब घटनाएँ बढ्ने लगी, और पूरा परिवार खौफ में जीने लगा। पमिनाबहन के परिवार ने पाठ पूजा, मंत्र हवन, करने से ले कर ओझा, ज्योतिष, सभी के दरवाजे खटखटाये पर पारलौकिक भुतहा घटनाएँ घटने की वजाये बढ्ने लगीं।

----------


## anita

अंत में हार कर पमिनबहन और उनके परिवार ने घर छोड़ के वहाँ से चले जाने का फैसला कर लिया।

----------


## anita

पमिनाबहन और उनकी बेटी अपना सामान बांधने लगीं। तभी उनके पड़ोसी शांताबहन आयीं और समझया कि  घर छोड़ कर जाना कोई उपाय नहीं है, समस्या से भागने की बजाय उसका सामना करना चाहिए।

----------


## anita

शांताबहन की सलाह मान कर पमिनाबहन और उसका परिवार हिम्मत जोड़ कर रुकने का फेसला कर लिया। और उसके बाद घर पर होने वाली असामान्य घटनाओं को नज़रअंदाज़ करना शुरू कर दिया। ऐसा करने पर दिन प्रति दिन असामान्य गतिविधियां घटने लगीं और पमिनाबहन के परिवार का जीवन सामान्य होने लगा।

----------


## anita

नगर में पमिनाबहन के अनुभव की बात फैलने पर नगर के किसी अनुभवी व्यक्ति के द्वारा यह पता चला कि जिस मकान में पमिनाबहन का परिवार रहता है, उस जगह के पुराने मालिक के पास से, उसके सगे संबंधियों ने वह मकान हड़प लिया था। और मरते वक्त भी मकान मालिक का जी उसी मकान में था, इसी कारण वह इन्सान अपने मकान में किसी भी व्यक्ति की मौजूदगी बर्दाश्त नहीं कर पाता था।

----------


## anita

पमिनाबहन और उनके परिवार को यह हकीकत पता चलते ही, वह लोग मकान मालिक की अतृप्त आत्मा की मुक्ति का उपाय करवा देते हैं।

----------


## anita

“हिन्दू धर्म शास्त्रो के मुताबिक अगर किसी व्यक्ति का मोह मरने के बाद किसी वस्तु में रह जाए तो उसके छुटकारे के लिए जरूरत मंद व्यक्तियों को दान दिया जाता है, और अतृप्त व्यक्ति की आत्मा के छुटकारे के लिए खास पूजा-अर्चना और शांति पाठ किए जाते हैं।”

----------


## anita

आज भी पमिनाबहन के वंशज-परिवार जन उस मकान में शांति से रह रहे हैं, और इस घटना के उपचार के बाद आगे कभी उस घर में कोई असामान्य घटना नहीं हुई है।

----------


## anita

यह घटना पोरबंदर की है। यह सत्य घटना सोनल नाम की एक लड़की की है। सोनल एक मध्यम वर्गीय परिवार में जन्मी और पली बढ़ी। अपने स्कूल के दिनो में सोनल काफी होशियार छात्रा रही। घर में माता पिता की हर बात मानना और घर-परिवार के काम काज में हाथ बटाना सोनल का स्वभाव था।

----------


## anita

जब सोनल 12वी कक्षा में थी तब एक दिन अपनी सहेली के साथ पोरबंदर के समंदर किनारे घूमने गयी, समंदर किनारे दोनों सहेलियाँ पानी में पैर भिगोने और बाते करने में मस्त थीं। तभी अचानक समंदर की और से तेज हवा का झोंका सोनल की और आया और पलक जपकते ही वह हवा का झोंका जैसे उसके शरीर से आर-पार हो कर गुज़र गया। इस घटना से सोनल बुरी तरह डर गई, क्योंकि सोनल को उस हवा के झोंके के साथ हु-बहू अपने जैसी दिखने वाली लड़की भी दिखी थी, जो सोनल के शरीर के साथ टकरा कर सोनल के शरीर से आर-पार निकल गयी थी। उस वांकये के बाद सोनल की ज़िंदगी ही बदल गयी।

----------


## anita

खाते पीते, सोते जागते, दिन, रात, सुबह शाम, सोनल को वह लड़की नज़र आने लगी। अपने जैसी दिखने वाली लड़की को देख कर सोनल खूब घबरा जाती, रोने लगती, और कई बार डर के मारे बीमार भी पड़ जाती। परिवार ने सोनल की तकलीफ दूर करने के लिए लाख जतन किए, पूजापाठ, हवन, दान धर्म, और अन्य कई सारे इलाज किए। पर कोई मरहम सोनल के काम ना आसका।

----------


## anita

हद्द तो तब हो गयी जब सोनल अपने कॉलेज की पढ़ाई कर रही थी। शहर के कॉलेज के प्रोफ़ेसोर ऐसे कॉमेंट पास करने लगे थे के यह तो उसकी हूबहू कॉपी है। और सोनल को देख कर ऐसे अचंभित होने लगते के जेसे पुराना पाप सामने आने पर कोई पापी अचंभित हो जाता हो।

----------


## anita

ऐसा कहा जाता है के आज से 35-40 साल पहले उसी कॉलेज में एक लड़की पढ़ती थी। और वह अचानक गायब हो गयी थी। माना जाता है कि कॉलेज  प्रशासन से जुड़े कुछ लोगों  ने उस लड़की को अगवा कर के उसका बलात्कार कर के उसे मार दिया था। और उसके शरीर के कुछ टुकड़े कॉलेज की जमीन में दफना दिये थे। और कुछ समंदर किनारे फेंक दिये थे।

----------


## anita

उसी लड़की की आत्मा सोनल को दिखती रहती है। और अपने लिए इंसाफ चाहती है। सोनल आज भी अपने जीवन में कभी कभी उस लड़की की परछाई देखने का अनुभव करती हैं। पर अब सोनल ने अपने डर का सामना करना सीख लिया है। और इस बात को समझ लिया है, कि अगर हकीकत में ऐसी कोई दुखदाई घटना उस लड़की के साथ हुई होगी, तो समय आने पर उस राज से परदा उठेगा। और दोषियों को सजा मिलेगी।

----------


## anita

*(Note- अन-सुलझा मामला होने के कारण और सावधानी हेतु, इस सत्य घटना-कहानी में पात्र का नाम बदला गया है)*

----------


## anita

सूरत के रहने वाले जिग्नेश पिछले साल नवरात के दिनों में कार ले कर अपने दोस्त दीपक के साथ सूरत से जामनगर आ रहे थे। रात के दो बजे होने के कारण रास्ता काफी सुनसान था।

----------


## anita

गाड़ी 70 किमी की रफ्तार से दौड़ रही थी और गाड़ी में तेज़ म्यूज़िक बज रहा था। तभी अचानक गाड़ी से करीब 100 मीटर की दूरी पर एक खूबसूरत औरत लिफ्ट मांगने का ईशारा करते नज़र आई.

----------


## anita

जिग्नेश गाड़ी चला रहा था जबकि दीपक उसके बगल में बैठा था। औरत को देखते ही जिग्नेश गाडी धीरे करने लगा…इसपर दीपक ने उसे टोका कि आजकल HIGHWAY पर इस तरह से गाड़ी रुकवाकर लूट-पाट की जा रही है। इसलिए तुम गाड़ी मत रोकना।

----------


## anita

पर जिग्नेश नहीं माना, उसने औरत के बगल में जाकर गाड़ी रोक दी।



“कहाँ जाना है आपको”, जिग्नेश ने पुछा


“जामनगर”, औरत का जवाब आया।

----------


## anita

जिग्नेश ने पीछे वाली सीट पर उसे बैठा लिया।





कुछ देर तक तो सब कुछ सामान्य रहा पर अचानक ही पीछे से उस औरत के हंसने की आवाज़ आने लगी…..





दीपक ने मुड़ कर के देखा तो उसके होश उड़ गए…और उसकी चीख निकल पड़ी

----------


## anita

वो औरत दरअसल एक चुड़ैल थी…. उसने अपने लम्बे-लम्बे बाल आगे की तरफ झुका रखे थे…जिनके बीच से उसकी चमकती हुई डरावनी आँखें दिखाई दे रही थीं… उसके नाख़ून चाक़ू की तरह लम्बे थे और शरीर पर भी मर्दों की तरह बाल थे।

----------


## anita

चीख सुनकर जिग्नेश ने फ़ौरन ब्रेक लगा दिया और गाड़ी खड़ी कर कूद कर भागने लगा…दीपक ने भी यही करना चाहा…लेकिन लाख कोशिश करने पर भी उसके साइड का दरवाजा नहीं खुला….कुछ देर बाद जब जिग्नेश कुछ गाँव वालों को लेकर गाड़ी के पास पहुंचा तो वहां सिर्फ गाड़ी खड़ी थी।

----------


## anita

इस घटना के बाद दीपक का कभी कोई पता नहीं चला। जिग्नेश भी कुछ दिनों बाद अचानक से बीमार पड़ा और उसकी मृत्यु हो गयी।

----------


## anita

पुलिस तफ्शीश में पता चला कि उस इलाके में हर साल उसी दिन के आस-पास इस तरह की एक घटना घटती है। जिसकी वजह आज तक कोई नहीं समझ पाया।

----------


## anita

गोंडल शहर में किराये के मकान में स्थायी हुए अनंत पेशे से शिक्षक हैं। अनंत स्कूल में काफी लोकप्रिय टीचर हैं। स्कूल में पढ़ाने के बाद वह बच्चों को अपने घर पर ट्यूशन भी पढ़ाते हैं।

----------


## anita

खैर! अब तो उनकी शादी हो चुकी है, पर जब वह कुंवारे थे तब उन्हे अपने किराये के घर में एक बेहद भयानक अनुभव हुआ था।

----------


## anita

एक शाम जब वह अपनी आराम कुर्सी पर बैठ कर सुस्ता रहे थे। तभी अचानक उनकी आलमारी का दरवाज़ा अपने आप धड़ाम से खुल गया। इस आवाज़ से वह चौंक गए। उन्हे काफी डर महसूस हुआ चूँकि उस शाम वहाँ कोई हवा नहीं चल रही थी। और घर पर तो वह अकेले ही रहते थे।

----------


## anita

वह उठ कर आलमारी का दरवाज़ा फिर से बंद कर कुर्सी  की और जाने लगे। तभी उन्हे महसूस हुआ की किसी नें उनका नाम पुकारा और वह आवाज़ उस आलमारी के अंदर से आ रही थी। इस भयानक घटना से अनंत बुरी तरह डर गए। उन्हे वहीं खड़े खड़े पसीने आने लगे। और वह बुरी तरह काँपने लगे।

----------


## anita

डरते डरते उन्होने पीछे मुड़ कर देखा तो आलमारी का दरवाज़ा धीरे-धीरे हिल रहा था, जैसे की अंदर से उसे कोई धक्का दे रहा हो।

----------


## anita

खौफ के मारे काँपते हुए अनंत थोड़ी देर वह अजीब नज़ारा देखते रहे। तभी अचानक आलमारी से गाढ़ा काला धुंवा बहार आने लगा। यह सब पारलौकिक घटनायेँ देख कर अनंत की चीख निकल गयी।

----------


## anita

अनंत दौड़ कर घर के बहार आ गए। और सारी बातें अपने पड़ोसियों को बताने लगे।

----------


## anita

अनंत के पड़ोसी उनके साथ घर में दाखिल हुए, और उन सब नें वहाँ जो भी देखा उसे देख कर सब के होश उड़ गए।

----------


## anita

कमरे की छत पूरी तरह से काली पड़ चुकी थी…आलमारी के दोनों दरवाज़े उखड़े हुए थे और सारा सामान नीचे ज़मीन पर बिखरा हुआ था।




लोग कुछ समझ पाते इससे पहले ही वहां रखी आलामारी धड़ाम से जमीन पर आ गिरी।

----------


## anita

अनंत के साथ-साथ अब सभी लोग इस भुतहा अनुभव से घबरा गए…और बाहर की तरफ भागे….कुछ लोगों को भागते-भागते एक चीख सुनाई दी…

----------


## anita

_चले जाओ सब…........_

----------


## anita

पर किसी ने पीछे मुड़ कर देखने की हिम्मत नहीं की।

----------


## anita

इस खौफनाक अनुभव के कारण अनंत बुरी तरह बीमार पड़ गये और कुछ दिन के लिए अपने गाँव पर अपने माता-पिता के पास लौट गये।

----------


## anita

जब वो गोंडल वापस लौटे तो कभी उस घर में वापस नहीं गए और किसी और मोहल्ले में रहने लगे।

----------


## anita

*क्या थी इस खौफनाक घटना की वजह:*

----------


## anita

मोहल्ले में रहने वाले बुजुर्गों से पता चला कि वो मकान अंग्रेजों के जमाने की बनी एक हवेली को तोड़कर बनाया गया था। कहते हैं कि उस हवेली का मालिक बहुत क्रूर इंसान था और एक बार उसने अपने नौकर को जला कर मार डाला था और उसकी अधजली लाश उस आलमारी में छिपा दी थी।

----------


## anita

मकान मालिक ने कभी वो आलमारी प्रयोग नहीं की थी लेकिन अनंत राजनाथ के मांगने पर उन्होंने वो आलमारी उसे दे दी थी और शायद इसी कारण नौकर की आत्मा नाराज़ हो गयी और ये खौफनाक डरावनी घटना घट गयी।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम,
बहुत उत्तम अनिताजी, आप गुजरातकी कहानीया यहा प्रस्तुत कर रही है यह जानकर बहुत अच्छा लगा। कहानिया वाकेय अच्छी है। कृपिया जारी रखें।
धन्यवाद...

----------


## anita

> जय श्री राम,
> बहुत उत्तम अनिताजी, आप गुजरातकी कहानीया यहा प्रस्तुत कर रही है यह जानकर बहुत अच्छा लगा। कहानिया वाकेय अच्छी है। कृपिया जारी रखें।
> धन्यवाद...


सूत्र भ्रमण और सुन्दर शब्दों के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

राजकोट में एक ATM सर्विस कंपनी में काम करने वाले जितेन्द्र परमार एक मध्यम वर्ग के प्रामाणिक इन्सान हैं। उनकी शादी को करीब 4 साल हो चुके हैं। उन्हे एक बेटा भी है। वैसे तो जितेन्द्र पाठ पूजा में कम ही मानते हैं, पर रास्ते में मंदिर या मस्जिद आ जाए तो सिर झुका भी लेते हैं।

----------


## anita

जितेन्द्र की नौकरी का समय तो दिन में 8.5 घंटे होता है, पर ATM मशीन का fault आने पर उन्हे रात के किसी भी वक्त सर्विस देने जाना पड़ता है। अपने इसी काम के चलते वह एक रात अपनी बाइक पर जा रहे थे। उन्हे शहर से थोड़ी दूर बसे एक रिहाइशि इलाके के पास में ATM फाल्ट ठीक करने जाना था।

----------


## anita

वैसे तो इस काम के लिए दो Executive जाते हैं पर जितेन्द्र का पार्टनर उस रात बीमार था तो Servicing के लिए उन्हे अकेले ही जाना पड़ा।

----------


## anita

स्पॉट पर जा कर जितेन्द्र नें अपनी बाइक स्टैंड पर लगाई। तभी उन्हे वहाँ ATM Booth पर एक लड़की दिखी। जितेन्द्र नें सोचा की उसे शायद पैसे निकालने होंगे और वह ATM Machine के ठीक होने का wait कर रही होगी।

----------


## anita

Fault ठीक कर ने के लिए जैसे ही जितेन्द्र एटीएम बूथ के अंदर आए तो वह लड़की भी अंदर आने लगी। Security guard नें उन्हे बहार रुकने के लिए कहा।

----------


## anita

अब जितनेद्र अपना काम कर रहे थे। तभी अचानक उसकी नज़र ATM बूथ के बहार गयी, वहाँ उन्होने जो देखा उसे देख कर उसके पसीने छूट गए।

----------


## anita

बाहर खड़ी लड़की ATM Guard की मुंडी अपने हाथ में लिए खड़ी थी। और वह जितेन्द्र की और घूर कर देख रही थी। यह सब देख कर जितेन्द्र का दिल बेतहाशा तेज़ी से धड़कने लगा। उन्होंने वहां से नज़र हटा ली और सोचा कि ये उनका भ्रम होगा।

----------


## anita

वो ये सब सोच ही रहे थे कि तभी अचानक उनके सीनियर का फोन बज उठा। यह फोन वहाँ का fault जल्दी ठीक करने के लिए था। काँपते-काँपते जितेन्द्र फिर से काम पर लग गए। थोड़ी ही देर में उन्होने ATM मशीन ठीक कर लिया। इस बार ATM बूथ से बहार देखने पर सब नॉर्मल लग रहा था। वह लड़की भी वहाँ खड़ी थी और एटीएम बूथ का गार्ड भी उसके पास आराम से खड़ा था।

----------


## anita

जितेन्द्र नें सोचा की पहले जो भी देखा था, वह सब उसका भ्रम होगा। वह काम निपटा कर सीधा अपनी बाइक की और दौड़ गया। जाने से पहले उसने एक बार फिर ATM booth पर नज़र डाली तब एक बार फिर से उसका दिल दहल गया। एक बार फिर बाहर खड़ी लड़की ATM Guard की मुंडी अपने हाथ में लिए खड़ी थी।

----------


## anita

इस भयानक नज़ारे को देख कर जितेन्द्र बुरी तरह डर गए, और जल्दी से वहाँ से भाग निकले।

----------


## anita

राजकोट वापस लौटते वक्त भी उन्हे बार-बार यह भास हो रहा था की उनकी बाइक के साथ कोई परछाई चल रही है। वे घबराये हुए बीके चलाये जा रहे थे कि ना जाने कैसे अचानक ही उनकी बीके बंद हो गयी….और ठीक एक बरगद के पेड़ के पास जाकर रुकी….जितेन्द्र जी को यकीन नहीं हो रहा था कि उनके साथ ये सब सचमुच हो रहा है….

----------


## anita

उन्होंने नज़र उठाई तो बरगद की शाखा से झूलती एक आकृति नज़र आई…उसके हाथ में एक नरमुंड था और वो अजीब घरघराहट भरी आवाज़ में कुछ बोल रही थी…

----------


## anita

जित्नेद्र जी ये सब देखकर वहीँ जड़ हो गए…न उनकी चीख निकली न उनके अन्दर हिलने की ताकत बची….चुड़ैल पेड़ से उतरी…उसके उलटे पाँव देखकर जित्नेद्र जी के पसीने छूट गए…उन्होंने आँखें मूँद ली और भगवान् को याद करने लगे….चुड़ैल उनके बगल में आकर बैठ गयी और उनका सर सहलाने लगी….इसके बाद जितेन्द्र जी को कुछ याद नहीं कि उनके साथ क्या हुआ…जब होश आया तो वे एक hospital में थे।

----------


## anita

सुबह कुछ स्थानीय लोगों ने उन्हें बेहोश पड़ा देखकर हॉस्पिटल पहुंचा दिया था। इस घटना के महीनो बाद तक जितेन्द्र बेसुध रहे और काफी पूजा-पाठ के बाद ही उनकी हालत फिर से सामन्य हो पायी। अब वे राजकोट छोड़ चुके हैं और एक सामन्य जीवन जी रहे हैं।

----------


## anita

यह सत्य घटना है शारदा देवी के बारे में। शारदा देवी का जन्म गुजरात के भनगौर गाव में हुआ था। और उनका विवाह पोरबंदर शहर के व्यापारी जीवनलाल के साथ हुआ था। जीवनलाल एक सयुंक्त परिवार में रहते थे। कुल पाँच भाई और चार बहन तथा माता पिता का भरा पूरा परिवार था।

----------


## anita

शारदा देवी ने एक पत्नी और बहू होने के सारे फर्ज निभाए। तन मन से अपने ससुराल वासियों की सेवा की। पर शारदा देवी को बदले में सुख नसीब ना हुआ। शारदा देवी की सांस और ननद शारदा देवी से जानवरो जैसा बर्ताव करते थे। उनके गहने कपड़े भी छीन लेते थे। बीमार होने पर, और गर्भवती होने पर भी शारदा देवी से घर का काम कराते थे। शारदा देवी ससुराल के अमानवीय अत्याचारो को सह सह कर जीती गयीं।

----------


## anita

जीवनलाल कमाते तो खूब थे। पर उन्हे जुआ खेलने की गलत आदत भी थी। अपनी बुरी आदतों में मस्त जीवनलाल अपनी पत्नी के साथ हो रहे अत्याचार को रोकने की बजाये अपनी माँ और बहन की बात सुन सुन कर पत्नी को ही भला-बुरा कहते रहते। और कभी कभी तो गुस्से में शारदा देवी के साथ मार पीट भी कर लेते थे।

----------


## anita

घर का काम करने और परिवार की सेवा करने के बावजूद शारदा देवी को दुख और तकलीफ़ें मिलने की वजह से उनका जिंदगी से जी भर गया। और तकलीफ में खुद के पति को अपने साथ ना पा कर, शारदा देवी ने जिंदगी का दामन छोड़ दिया।

----------


## anita

ऐसा कहा जाता है के शारदा देवी ने जानबूझ कर गर्भावस्था के दौरान देसी घी के लड्डू भर पेट खाये थे। ताकि  गर्भावस्था में उन्हें जहर चढ़ जाये और खुद की जान निकल जाए।

----------


## anita

एक बार की बात है जब शारदा देवी की ननद ने उनका सोने का हार पहना था तब शारदा देवी की आत्मा ने उन्हे धक्का दे कर गिरा दिया था और उनकी छाती पर शारदा देवी की आत्मा बैठ गयी थीं। और जब तक उनकी ननद ने शारदा देवी का वह हार गले से नहीं निकाला तब तक उनको जमीन से उठने नहीं दिया था।

----------


## anita

शारदा देवी के स्वर्गवास के उपरांत, जीवनलाल परिवार के किसी प्रसंग में जाते थे, तो अपनी मृत पत्नी को याद कर के रो देते थे। और कहते थे कि काश मैंने अपनी पत्नी की तकलीफों को समझा होता तो जिंदगी कुछ और होती।

----------


## anita

शारदा देवी की सांस दिवाली बहन का स्वर्गवास भी 103 वर्ष की आयु में हुआ। अपने कर्मो के कारण अपने अंतिम दिनो में दिवालि बहन पाँच पाँच पुत्रो की माता होते हुए भी  सब पर बोझ बन कर जीं। शारदा देवी की ननद आज भी अपनी आखिरी साँसे गिन रहीं हैं उनकी आयु 80 साल है, और वह पोरबंदर के खारवा-वाड विस्तार में पुराने खंढर जेसे मकान में लावारिस की तरह पड़ी हुई है।

----------


## anita

शारदा देवी के गहने और कपड़े आज भी उनकी वृद्ध ननद के कब्जे में है, पर वह उठ कर उसे ना तो देख सकती हैं, ना ही उन्हे छु सकती है। ऐसा लगता है के शारदा देवी की आत्मा ना तो अपनी ननद को मरने दे रहीं है ना तो उसे माफ कर रही है।

----------


## anita

आशपुरा विस्तार में रहने वाली धरा शर्मा की अभी नयी-नयी शादी हुई थी। शादी के २-४ दिन बाद ही पति दिलीप को ऑफिस के काम से एक हफ्ते के लिए दुबई जाना पड़ा। धरा अपने अनुभव के बारे में बताती हैं कि –

----------


## anita

एक रात जब वह अपने कमरे में अकेली सोयी हुई थीं तभी अचानक उनका टीवी चलना शुरू हो गया, जिससे वह चौंक गयी। उन्होने तुरंत उठ कर टीवी बंद कर दिया। और फिर से सोने की कोशिश करने लगी।

----------


## anita

थोड़ी देर बाद उन्हे महसूस हुआ कि उनकी बगल में बिस्तर पर कोई लेटा हुआ है। टीवी की अपने आप चलना और फिर किसी की मौजूदगी का एहसास होना घर में अकेली लेटी महिला को डरा देने के लिए काफी था। धरा जिस करवट लेटी थीं उसी करवट लेटी रहीं। उन्हें समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि करें तो क्या करें।

----------


## anita

खुद को समझाने के लिए उन्होंने सोचा कि शायद ये उनका वहम होगा। लकिन थोड़ी देर बाद उन्हें फिर से वही अनुभव हुआ कि जैसे बिस्तर का गद्दा दब रहा हो, और बगल में लेट कर कोई करवट बदल रहा हो।

----------


## anita

इस एहसास से धरा के तो रोंगटे खड़े हो गए। वह समझ नहीं पा रही थीं की यह सब हो क्या रहा है।

----------


## anita

बहुत हिम्मत जुटा कर वो बिस्तर से उठीं और पीछे पलट कर देखा…. वहाँ कोई नहीं था लेकिन जब उनकी नज़र गद्दे पर पड़ी, तो धरा का दिल दहल गया। गद्दा नीचे की और दबा हुआ था। और ऐसा दिख रहा था जैसे उस पर कोई इंसान लेटा हुआ है। अब वह चिल्लाना चाहती थीं पर खौफ और डर के मारे उनके हलक से आवाज़ तक नहीं निकली।

----------


## anita

दिल की धड़कन बहुत तेज़ हो चली थी…घबराहट में धरा ने तकिया उठा कर उस जगह पर फेंका जहां गद्दा दबा हुआ था।

----------


## anita

ऐसा करते ही बिजली की तेज़ी से गद्दा ऊपर आ कर ठीक हो गया। और धरा को ऐसा भास हुआ कि वहाँ से कोई परछाई तेज़ी से उठ खड़ी हुई हों । इसके बाद करीब 30 मिनट तक कोई हलचल नहीं हुई तब धरा में थोड़ी-बहुत हिम्मत बंधी और उसने पास पड़े मोबाइल से बगल के कमरे में सो रही अपनी सासू माँ को फ़ोन किया।

----------


## anita

उनकी सांस तुरत दौड़ कर धरा के कमरे में आ गयी। और पूछने लगी की क्या हुआ? अभी धरा कुछ बोले उसके पहले उसे फिर से ऐसा कुछ दिख गया जिसे देख कर उसके होश उड़ गए।

----------


## anita

धरा नें देखा की उसकी सासू माँ के पीछे एक जवान औरत की धुंधली परछाई खड़ी थी उसकी आँखों की जगह काले गहरे गड्ढे थे। और उसका कद करीब-करीब कमरे की छत जितना ऊंचा था। यह भयानक नज़ारा देख कर धरा वहीं बेहोश हो गयी। और उसी रात उन्हे अस्पताल में दाखिल करना पड़ा।

----------


## anita

डॉक्टर नें कहा कि डर के मारे उन्हे low blood pressure की शिकायत हो चुकी है। धरा के ससुराल वाले वह मकान छोड़ने को राज़ी नहीं हैं इस लिए धरा आज भी अपने मायके रहती हैं।

----------


## anita

*क्या था इस भुतहा घटना के पीछे का कारण:*

----------


## anita

धरा के पति दिलीप की पहले भी एक शादी हो चुकी थी। और उसके ऊपर दहेज़ की लालच में पहली पत्नी को ज़हर देकर मारने का मुक़दमा भी चल रहा था। बदनामी के कारण दिलीप अपनी माँ के साथ एक नए घर में आकर रहने लगा था जबकि उसके पिता अभी भी पुराने घर की देखभाल कर रहे थे। धरा के परिवार वालों को शादी से पहले ये बात पता नहीं चल पायी लेकिन  इस भुतहा घटना के बाद जब धरा ने दिलीप को आपबीती सुनाई तो उसने पहली पत्नी का राज खोला। हालंकि उसका कहना था की पत्नी को उसने ज़हर नहीं दिया था, बल्कि उसने खुद ही ज़हर खाकर जान दी थी। अदालत में अभी भी ये मामला लटका हुआ है।

----------


## shriram

*अनिता जी 
आपका यह सूत्र एवं रश्मिरथी दोनों को पढ़े ।
रश्मिरथी तो एक कालजयी रचना है ,हिंदी साहित्य में एवम भूत प्रेत वाली ये कहानियां भीकाफी  रोमांचक एवम मजेदार है ।
दोनों सूत्रों को काफी पहले पढ़ चुका हूँ ।रश्मिरथी को विद्यार्थी जीवन मे एवं इस सूत्र को उसी साइट से जहाँ से आप ली है ।
दोनों ही सुंदर सूत्रों के लिए आपका आभार ।पहले का पढ़ा होने के बाद भी इसे पुनः पढ़ रहे है ।क्योंकि मधुशाला की तरह ही रश्मिरथी एक सतत जीवन्त एवम कालनजयी रचना है हिंदी साहित्य में  , तो भूत पिशाच की कहानियां पढ़ने में मजेदार एवं मनोरंजक है ।इस लिए इन्हें पुनः पढ़े ।
आप मे एक बहुत  ही उत्तम बात यह है कि आप अपना कोई भी सूत्र अधूरा नही छोड़ती है , चाहे प्रबुद्ध पाठको की प्रतिक्रिया मिले या न मिले ।उत्तम व्यक्तित्व वही होता है जो किसी भी काम को अपने हाथ मे ले लिया तो उसे फिर पूर्णाहुति तक पहुचा कर ही दम लेता है । मैं आपके इस उत्तम व्यक्तित्व का अभिनन्दन और बन्दन करता हूँ ।
मेरी आपसे एक प्रार्थना है कि इस मंच पर जो सूत्र आधे अधूरे है काफी लंबे समय से , एवम सूत्रधारक महोदय चाहे किसी भी कारण से सूत्र को पूरा न कर पाए हों , ऐसे सूत्रों को छाँट कर अलग कर दे ।मैं यह बात इसलिए कह रहा हूँ क्योंकि मैं खुद भी किसी सूत्र को 30  ,32 पन्नो तक एवम कभी कभी 62 - 63 पन्नो तक पड़ता चला गया हूँ   और फिर पता चलता है अंत मे जाकर कि  , सूत्र अधूरा है ।तब बड़ी ही खीझ उत्पन्न होती है  , सूत्रधारक महोदय  पर भी एवम मंच पटल  पर भी , ऐसी अधूरी रचनाओं को  सहेज कर रखने के कारण ।क्योकि तब पाठक स्वयम को ठगा हुआ और छला हुआ महसूस करता है , मेरी तरह ।
इससे बचने के लिए अब मैं किसी भी मनपसन्द सूत्र को पूरा पढ़ने से पहले , सबसे पहले उसका प्रथम पेज पड़ता हूँ , फिर अंतिम ।और अगर वह सूत्र पूर्ण है , या सूत्रधारक महोदय समय समय पर उचित ढंग से उसको पूरा करते हुए महसूस होते है , तभी उस सूत्र को पूरा पड़ता हूँ , अन्यथा बकवास समझ कर छोड़ देता हूँ ।
क्योकि मनपसन्द विषय को आप चाहे ज्ञानार्जन हेतु पढ़ रहे हों या मनोरंजनार्थ पढ़ रहे हो , जब उत्सुकता अपने चरम पर होती है कि अंत मे क्या हुआ ,तभी ज्ञात होता है अधूरे सूत्रों में कि यह तो अधूरा है प्यारे ।तब अधूरे सूत्र को पढ़ने में लगा समय , श्रम एवम नेट का data सब बर्बाद हो जाता है ।एवं आगे जानने की जिज्ञासा निरन्तर बलवती बनी ही रहती है ।
आप को भी  ठीक ऐसा ही लगता होगा ।अतः अगर मेरी प्रार्थना आपको उचित लगे तो उसे स्वीकार करने की महती कृपा करेंगी । एवम ऐसे अधूरे सूत्रों को छाँट कर एक अलग स्थान प्रदान करेगी ।*

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में श्रीरामजी से सहमत हुं। आप बहुत ही अच्छा कार्य कर रही है। *रश्मिरथी रचना का लींक यहा पर भेज दै ताकी उसको में पढना चाहता हु।*

----------


## anita

> *अनिता जी 
> आपका यह सूत्र एवं रश्मिरथी दोनों को पढ़े ।
> रश्मिरथी तो एक कालजयी रचना है ,हिंदी साहित्य में एवम भूत प्रेत वाली ये कहानियां भीकाफी  रोमांचक एवम मजेदार है ।
> दोनों सूत्रों को काफी पहले पढ़ चुका हूँ ।रश्मिरथी को विद्यार्थी जीवन मे एवं इस सूत्र को उसी साइट से जहाँ से आप ली है ।
> दोनों ही सुंदर सूत्रों के लिए आपका आभार ।पहले का पढ़ा होने के बाद भी इसे पुनः पढ़ रहे है ।क्योंकि मधुशाला की तरह ही रश्मिरथी एक सतत जीवन्त एवम कालनजयी रचना है हिंदी साहित्य में  , तो भूत पिशाच की कहानियां पढ़ने में मजेदार एवं मनोरंजक है ।इस लिए इन्हें पुनः पढ़े ।
> आप मे एक बहुत  ही उत्तम बात यह है कि आप अपना कोई भी सूत्र अधूरा नही छोड़ती है , चाहे प्रबुद्ध पाठको की प्रतिक्रिया मिले या न मिले ।उत्तम व्यक्तित्व वही होता है जो किसी भी काम को अपने हाथ मे ले लिया तो उसे फिर पूर्णाहुति तक पहुचा कर ही दम लेता है । मैं आपके इस उत्तम व्यक्तित्व का अभिनन्दन और बन्दन करता हूँ ।
> मेरी आपसे एक प्रार्थना है कि इस मंच पर जो सूत्र आधे अधूरे है काफी लंबे समय से , एवम सूत्रधारक महोदय चाहे किसी भी कारण से सूत्र को पूरा न कर पाए हों , ऐसे सूत्रों को छाँट कर अलग कर दे ।मैं यह बात इसलिए कह रहा हूँ क्योंकि मैं खुद भी किसी सूत्र को 30  ,32 पन्नो तक एवम कभी कभी 62 - 63 पन्नो तक पड़ता चला गया हूँ   और फिर पता चलता है अंत मे जाकर कि  , सूत्र अधूरा है ।तब बड़ी ही खीझ उत्पन्न होती है  , सूत्रधारक महोदय  पर भी एवम मंच पटल  पर भी , ऐसी अधूरी रचनाओं को  सहेज कर रखने के कारण ।क्योकि तब पाठक स्वयम को ठगा हुआ और छला हुआ महसूस करता है , मेरी तरह ।
> इससे बचने के लिए अब मैं किसी भी मनपसन्द सूत्र को पूरा पढ़ने से पहले , सबसे पहले उसका प्रथम पेज पड़ता हूँ , फिर अंतिम ।और अगर वह सूत्र पूर्ण है , या सूत्रधारक महोदय समय समय पर उचित ढंग से उसको पूरा करते हुए महसूस होते है , तभी उस सूत्र को पूरा पड़ता हूँ , अन्यथा बकवास समझ कर छोड़ देता हूँ ।
> क्योकि मनपसन्द विषय को आप चाहे ज्ञानार्जन हेतु पढ़ रहे हों या मनोरंजनार्थ पढ़ रहे हो , जब उत्सुकता अपने चरम पर होती है कि अंत मे क्या हुआ ,तभी ज्ञात होता है अधूरे सूत्रों में कि यह तो अधूरा है प्यारे ।तब अधूरे सूत्र को पढ़ने में लगा समय , श्रम एवम नेट का data सब बर्बाद हो जाता है ।एवं आगे जानने की जिज्ञासा निरन्तर बलवती बनी ही रहती है ।
> आप को भी  ठीक ऐसा ही लगता होगा ।अतः अगर मेरी प्रार्थना आपको उचित लगे तो उसे स्वीकार करने की महती कृपा करेंगी । एवम ऐसे अधूरे सूत्रों को छाँट कर एक अलग स्थान प्रदान करेगी ।*



सूत्र भ्रमण और सुन्दर शब्दों के लिए आपका धन्यवाद 

आपकी बात सही है परन्तु एक तो ये मालूम करना ही दूभर कार्य है की  
कौनसे सूत्र अधूरे है और दूसरा ये की इन सब सूत्रों 
को कहा रखा जाए क्योकि कोई सदस्य गर अपने सूत्र को खोजता आया तो उसके लिए अपना सूत्र खोजना बहुत मुश्किल होगा

----------


## anita

> में श्रीरामजी से सहमत हुं। आप बहुत ही अच्छा कार्य कर रही है। *रश्मिरथी रचना का लींक यहा पर भेज दै ताकी उसको में पढना चाहता हु।*




सूत्र भ्रमण और सुन्दर शब्दों के लिए आपका धन्यवाद 


रश्मिरथी पढने के लिए नीचे दी गयी कड़ी पे जाए 


*रश्मिरथी*

----------


## anita

शाहनाज नाम की एक लड़की थी वो बहुत ही भोलीभाली लड़की थी अपने घर की प्यारी जिसे उसके अब्बू और अम्मी जान ने बड़े नाज़ से पाला था वो अपने घर की अकेली संतान थी उसकी हर फरमाईश उसके अब्बू और अम्मी पूरा किया करते थे।

----------


## anita

वह बहुत ही चंचल स्वभाव की लड़की थी बहुत ही खुबसुरत थी एैसा लगता था, जैसे अल्ला ने बड़े प्यार से तराशा हो उसे।

----------


## anita

बचपन में ही वह खेलने के लिये गांव के पास वाले कब्रिस्तान के तरफ जाया करती थी। वहाँ एक जिन्न रहता था, वह जिन उसे बार बार देखा करता था उसके उपर जिन का दिल आ गया उस दिन उस जिन्न ने शाहनाज का पूरा जीवन देख लिया कि आगे उसकी क्या स्थिति रहेगी।

----------


## anita

जिन्न को वह शाहनाज बहुत ही पसंद आई और वह जिन शाहनाज के उपर अंग पर सवार हो गया। और हमेशा शाहनाज के साथ ही रहा करता था।

----------


## anita

एक दिन शाहनाज एक बगीचे में खेलने के लिये गई वहाँ इमली के लिये कई लड़कीयों के साथ चली गई और इमली बिन कर सारी लड़कीयां वापस आ गई और शाहनाज उधर ही रह गई वहाँ से जब वह शाहनाज वापस आई तो एक लड़की ने उससे पूछा शाहनाज तू किधर रह गई थी तो उसने कुछ नहीं बोला।

----------


## anita

शाहनाज उस लड़की को जिसने पूछा था उसे घूर रही थी उसके घूरने से सभी डर से गये कि ये शहनाज को क्या हो गया, इतना सुंदर सा दिखने वाला चेहरा मानो शैतान का चेहरा हो गया था।

----------


## anita

कुछ ही देर के बाद शाहनाज अपने आप बेहोश हो गई, उसपर पानी छिड़का गया और जब वह होश में आई तो उसे हकीम के पास लेकर गये हकीन ने कुछ दवा दी, हकीम की दवा का कोई असर शाहनाज पर नहीं हुुआ और शाहनाज फिर से बेहोश होने लगी।

----------


## anita

शाहनाज को लेकर उसके अब्बू एक मुर्शीद के पास गये, उन्होंने मुर्शीद को सारा हाल सुनाया और मुर्शीद ने देखा की शाहनाज के कोमल अंग पर कोई जिन्न बैठा है।

----------


## anita

मुर्शीद ने अल्ला से दुआ की और एक ताबीज दिया शाहनाज के लिये।

----------


## anita

शाहनाज को थोड़ा आराम तो हुआ पर बार-बार उसकी तबीयत खराब होती रही, अब्बू और अम्मी ने शाहनाज को कब्रिस्तान और बगीचे ते तरफ जाने के लिये मना किया और शाहनाज ने बगीचे के तरफ जाना छोड़ दिया।
पर वह जिन्न अभी भी शाहनाज के उपर था वह जिन्न शाहनाज की खुबसुरती पर दिलोजान से फिदा था वह उसे छोड़ना नहीं चाहता था।

----------


## anita

काफी समय बीत गया शाहनाज की उम्र निकाह की हो गई, अब्बू ने शाहनाज के लिये काफी मुशक्कतों के बाद एक अच्छा रिश्ता देखा। और निकाह का फैसला किया।

----------


## anita

निकाह के समय शाहनाज से पूछा गया,,,,निकाह कबूल है,,,,तो शाहनाज ने निकाह कबूल किया।


और उसके शौहर से जब पूछा गया,,,निकाह कबूल है,,,, तो उस समय जिससे निकाह हो रहा था जिन्न उसके उपर सवार होकर बोला,,, कबूल है,,,



किसी को क्या मालूम की निकाह किसका हुआ है।

----------


## anita

शाहनाज अपने शौहर के घर गई उसका स्वागत हुआ और जब वह अपनी सुहागरात की रात में अपने बिस्तर पर थी तो उसका शौहर आया तो उसने उसे लातें मार कर भगा दिया, शौहर ने सोचा पहली बार है इसलिये शाहनाज शरमा रही है और मुझसे दूर रहना चाहती है, वह कुछ दूर जाकर दूसरी जगह सो गया।

----------


## anita

अब क्या था जिन्न शाहनाज के साथ सुहागरात मना रहा था शौहर बेचारा दूसरी जगह नींद में सो रहा था।

----------


## anita

शाहनाज के उपर जिन्न ने ही सवार होकर शाहनाज के जरीये उसके शौहर को लात मार के भगाया था बेचारे शौहर को क्या पता।

----------


## anita

ऐसा कई बार हुआ, बेचारा शौहर लाचार था वह अपनी लाचारी किसी को भी नहीं बता पा रहा था।

----------


## anita

एक दिन शौहर शौच के लिये गई और शौचालय में काफी देर हो गई तो घरवालों को कुछ समझ नहीं आया तो उन्होंने शौचालय का दरवाजा तोड़ा तो शाहनाज अंदर बेहोश मिली उसने शौच भी नहीं किया था।

----------


## anita

असल में वहाँ जिन्न उसके साथ संबंध बना रहा था।

----------


## anita

ऐसा कई बार हुआ, तो उन्होंनं एक तांत्रिक को बुलाया और शाहनाज को दिखाया, तो तांत्रिक ने जिन्न को पहचान लिया, पर वह तांत्रिक उस जिन्न का कुछ न कर सका।

----------


## anita

घरवाले बहुत परेशान हो गये थे उन्होंने एक से एक तांत्रिक को दिखाया और मंदिर, मस्जिद, दरगाह के चक्कर लगाकर थक गये पर जिन्न ने शाहनाज को नहीं छोड़ा वह साफ कहता था मैने इससे निकाह किया है, ये मेरी है मै इसको लेकर जाउंगा।

----------


## anita

सभी घरवाले परेशान थे पर किसी की नहीं चली, एक दिन अचानक जिन्न ने अपना काम कर ही दिया और शाहनाज अपने घरवालों को छोड़कर दूसरी दुनिया में चली गई।

----------


## anita

घरवालों के लिये शाहनाज एक सपना बनकर रह गई।

----------


## anita

मेरा नाम अरविन्द है मैं कर्नाटक़ का रहनेवाला हूं, मेरे पापा एक किसान हैं और हमलोग खेती से ही अपना पालन पोषण करते हैं, मेरे 2 भाई हैं जोकि ट्रक चलाते हैं। जिससे हमे पैसों की कोई कमी नहीं रहती। मम्मी पापा सत्संगी हैं वो लोग सत्संग पर बहुत आस्था रखते हैं।

----------


## anita

आज मैं आपको एक घटना बताने जा रहा हूं जो कि हमारे साथ ही घटित हुई है ये घटना साल 2003 में घटित हुई थी मेरे पिताजी ने गांव से कुछ दूर पर थोड़ी जमीन खरीदी थी जो कि बाजार से सटि हुई थी, वहाँ पहले एक बढ़ा गड्ढा हुआ करता था, पर मेरे पापा ने उस गड्ढे को पटवाकर उसमें मिट्टी डलवादी और वहाँ घर बनाने का सोचा।

----------


## anita

हम सब राजी थे क्योंकि एक और घर हो जायेगा।



कुछ समय बाद उस जमीन पर एक घर बनकर तैयार हुआ, घर में 8 कमरे थे, हमलोग बहुत खुश थे।

----------


## anita

अचानक एक दिन रात के समय मैं और मेरे पापा नये घर पर सो रहे थे, तभी दूसरे घर में किसी ने हथौड़ा मारा मैं डर गया कि रात के समय में कोई चोर ना घुस आया हो, पर पापा ने हौसला बढ़ाया कि चोर हमारा क्या ले जायेंगे अभी तो घर तैयार भी नहीं है तो चोरों को यहाँ क्या मिलेगा।

----------


## anita

अचानक फिर से किसी ने दूसरे कमरे में मारा पहले जैसे आवाज आई, तो पापा ने जाकर देखा तो कोई नहीं था, फिर किसी दूसरे कमरे से आवाज आने लगी, पापा और मैं दूसरे कमरे में पहूंचे तो वहाँ पर भी कोई नहीं मिला। हम लोग डरने लगे कि अचानक ये क्या हुआ, दिवार पर पीटने की आवाज कम नहीं हुई और आती रही, मैं और मेरे पापा उस समय काफी डर गये और हम लोग, घर के बाहर आ गये और दुसरे के मकान पर जाकर सो गये।सुबह हमें कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि ये सब रात को हुआ क्या, हमनें जिसको भी बताया उन्होंने सोचा कि देर रात तक जागे रहे होंगे तो इन्हें कुछ बहम हो गया हैं।

----------


## anita

दिन बीता और रात आई इस दिन भी हमलोग को चैन नहीं मिला वो आवाज वैसे ही आने लगी। हम लोग डर गये।


पर लोगों को हमारी बातों पर विश्वास नहीं हो रहा था, तो लोग शाम को रूक कर वो आवाजें सुनने लगे।

----------


## anita

आवाज कभी इस कमरे से आती तो कभी उस कमरे से आती पर कोई आदमी दिखाई नहीं देता, तो पिताजी के दोस्तों ने कहा कि इस जमीन पर सत्संग करवाईये।

----------


## anita

पिताजी रोज शाम को सत्संग करवाने लगे। पर कोई असर नहीं हुआ, वो आवाज जैसे आती थी वैसे ही आ रही थी।

----------


## anita

हमारी प्रोब्लम सही होये या नहीं होये, लोगों को खूब मजा आता था, कभी इस कमरे से आवाज आती तो कभी उस कमरे से आवाज आती।

----------


## anita

ये सिलसिला लगभग 1 साल तक चला, पर कोई असर नहीं हुआ, रोज सत्संग होता पर कोई असर ना होता तो पिताजी तंग आकर उस जमीन का सौदा करने की सोच रहे थे तभी मेरे दोस्त राहुल के पापा आये और पिताजी ने उनसे सारा हाल कह सुनाया, तो राहुल के पिताजी ने मेरे पिताजी को एक रास्ता दिखाया, जिसपर मुझे तो कोई विश्वास नहीं था और पिताजी को भी कोई विश्वास नहीं था, वह उसे अंधविश्वास कहते थे।

----------


## anita

पर उन्होंने उसे भी आजमाने को सोचा,

----------


## anita

राहुल के पिताजी ने मेरे पिताजी से किसी जानपहचान के मौलवी या तांत्रिक से मिलने को कहा था।

----------


## anita

मेरे पिताजी को एक तांत्रिक के बारे में भी बताया तो पिताजी उस तांत्रिक से मिले।

----------


## anita

तांत्रिक ने देखा कि उस जमीन में क्या प्रोब्लम है, उसने मेरे पिताजी से जमीन के चारों कोनों की मिट्टी मंगवाई और उसे देख कर अपनी शक्ति से दूसरी दुनिया के लोगों से मिले और उनसे पूछा सारा सवाल का जवाब।

----------


## anita

फिर तांत्रिक ने मेरे पापा से कहा आपने जो जगह कि मिट्टी उठवाई है अपनी जमीन में गाडने के लिये तो, उस मिट्टी में किसी व्यक्ति को दफनाया गया था, जिसका कुछ अंग आपके जमीन में आ गया है, जिसके चलते आपलोग परेशान हो रहे हैं।

----------


## anita

तो पापा ने निवारण पूछा।

----------


## anita

तांत्रिक ने कहा मुझे आपके घर पर आकर वहाँ पूजापाठ करना होगा। तो ये बला आपके परिवार से दूर जायेगी।
पापा मान गये और तांत्रिक को ऐतवार के दिन लेकर आये।

----------


## anita

तांत्रिक ने पूजा पाठ किया और घर की बला को लेकर चले गये। और बोले ये बला आपके घर के आसपास भी नहीं भटकेगी।

तब से हम लोगों ने एक बार भी कभी वो आवाज नहीं सुनी।

----------


## anita

मेरा नाम विमला है मैं मुरादाबाद की रहनेवाली हूं, मैं आपलोगों से अपनी भयानक कहानी बयान करने जा रही हूं मौत से किसको डर नहीं लगता, मैं बीए की स्टूडेंट हूं मेरे पिता ने एक अच्छा रिस्ता ढूंढा और मेरी शादी कर दी, मेरे ससुराल जाने के बाद सब कुछ बहुत बेहतर ढंग से चल रहा था।

----------


## anita

मेरे पति का ज्वैलरी का व्यापार है, वो रोज शाम को टाईम से अपने घर चले आते हैं कुछ दिनों लगभग 5 साल हो गये शादी को पर कोई परेशानी नहीं। पिछले एक साल पहले मेरे पति के शरीर में काफी परिवर्तन हो गया था वो रोज रात को देर रात में लौटते थे और वो मेरे पास आकर मुझे ज्यादा परेशान करते थे,,, मैं उनसे बहुत परेशान हो गई थी,,, रोज रात को आने के बाद मेरे से बदत्तमीजी करते थे,, मेने उनको कई बार मनाया पर वो हमेशा,,,,नशे में चूर मेरे उपर चढ जाया करते थे,, मैं बहुत परेशान हो गई थी।

----------


## anita

एक दिन की बात है मेरे घर एक अघोड़ी बाबा आये दक्षिणा मांगे और मेरे घर  की तरफ नजर घुमाकर देखा तो उन्होंने बोला बेटी इस घर में कोई शराबी रहता है क्या, मैने कहा हाँ बाबा मेरा पति ही शराबी है।

----------


## anita

बाबा ने कहा वह पहले शराब नहीं पीता था लगभग 4 या 5 महीने से शराब पी रहा है। मैने कहा बाबा ये आपको कैसे पता।

----------


## anita

बाबा बोले मैं सब जानता हूं तेरा पति शराबी नहीं है वह कभी कभी थोड़ा शराब पीता है पर अब कुछ ज्यादा पी रहा है, इसमें उसकी कोई गलती नही है, उसके उपर गटर के किनारे से गुजरने पर उसे एक शराबी प्रेत ने पकड़ लिया है।

----------


## anita

मैं डर सी गई कि बाबा ये क्या कह रहे हैं। तो बाबा ने ये भी कहा कि वो तुझे रोज रात को मारता है, ये बात सिर्फ मैं ही जानती थी और मेरे पति इसके अलावा मैने कभी किसी को नहीं जताया कि हमारे बीच में ऐसा होता है।

----------


## anita

मैने बाबा से कहा बाबा आप जो कह रहे हैं वो सच है मैने उनसे उनको ठीक करने के लिये कहा, तो बाबा ने मुझे एक पुडिया में थोड़ी उदी (भभूती) दे दी। और बोले ये उदी अपने घर में छिडक दो और थोड़ी अपने मुंह में लेलो, मैं कुछ दिन बाद फिर इस रास्ते आउंगा और तुमसे पुछुंगा तुम मुझे सच सच बताना क्या हुआ।

----------


## anita

मैं मान गई और जैसा बाबा ने कहा था मैने ठिक वैसा ही किया। रोजाना की तरह मेरे पति देररात घर पहुंचे और घर की बैल बजाई, मैने घर का दरवाजा जैसे ही खोला मेरे पति अंदर आते ही थम से गये, मैं डर गई क्या हुआ इनके उपर जो शैतान है उसे तो भनक नहीं लग गई, थोड़ी देर वहीं खडे़ होकर घर को देख रहे थे और फिर अंदर आये।

----------


## anita

उनके स्वभाव में काफी परिवर्तन हो गया, उन्होने कोई बदतमीजी या जबरदस्ती नहीं की वो जैसे पहले थे वैसे ही नोरमल लगने लगें।

----------


## anita

अगले दिन से उनका काम धंधा भी अच्छा होने लगा।

----------


## anita

कुछ दिन के बाद फिर से अघोड़ी साधु बाबा आये और उन्होंने मुझसे पूछा बेटी तेरा पति कैसा है।

----------


## anita

मैने सारा हाल सुनाया कि बाबा वो पहले से बहुत अच्छे हो गये है। तो उन बाबा ने कहा कि उस भूत को भगाने के लिये मुझे तुम्हारे घर पर कुछ काम करना पड़ेगा जिससे वह हमेशा के लिये तुम्हारे यहाँ से चला जाये और लौटकर कभी ना आये इसके बाद मैं मान गई की बाबा आप जो कहेंगे मैं वो करूंगी तो बाबा ने मुझसे नींबू, कपूर, लौंग, अगरबत्ती इत्यादि सामाग्री मंगवाई और उन्होंने अपने किसी देवता की पूजा करी और उन्होंने कहा ले बेटी आज से तेरा पति हमेशा सुरक्षित रहेगा और जो भूत तेरे पति के उपर था उसे में लेकर जा रहा हूं इसे मैं अपने पास ही रखूंगा, और ये तेरे घर कभी न आयेगा।

----------


## anita

उसके बाद मैं और मेरा परिवार हमेशा खुशी-खुशी रहने लगा, मेरे पति ने दारू पीना बिल्कुल छोड़ दिया अब वह हमेशा घर टाईम से आ जाते हैं और उनका काम धंधा भी बहुत अच्छा चलता है।

----------


## shriram

> सूत्र भ्रमण और सुन्दर शब्दों के लिए आपका धन्यवाद 
> 
> आपकी बात सही है परन्तु एक तो ये मालूम करना ही दूभर कार्य है की  
> कौनसे सूत्र अधूरे है और दूसरा ये की इन सब सूत्रों 
> को कहा रखा जाए क्योकि कोई सदस्य गर अपने सूत्र को खोजता आया तो उसके लिए अपना सूत्र खोजना बहुत मुश्किल होगा


*उत्तर के  लिए धन्यबाद अनिता जी ।
ऐसे सूत्रों को जो कि लंबे समय से आधे अधूरे हो , उनको उसी बिभाग में एक अलग स्थान पर रखा जा सकता है ।
जैसे रहस्य रोमांच विभाग के अधूरे सूत्रों को , रहस्य रोमांच में ही एक जगह रख सकते है ।या फिर एक आधी अधूरी रचनाएं नामक नया नामकरण करके रहस्य रोमांच की सारी अधूरी रचनाओं को रहस्य रोमांच में ही रखा जा सकता है ।आपके तकनीकी बिभाग के लोग इसे और  अच्छे से  कर सकते है ,अगर करना चाहें तो ।*

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

बहुत अच्छी कहानिया है। आगे पोस्ट करते रहना।

----------


## uttarakhandi

कृपया जारी रखें

----------


## kamalk718

KRIPYA.....................PAGE..................J  AAN........BOOJH.......KAR........NA.......LAMBA..  ....KHINCHE

----------


## anita

सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आपका सबका धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

बहुत पहले की बात है, उत्तर प्रदेश में बाघी नाम का पहलवान रहता था वह बहुत बलशाली था अपने बल के कारण दूसरे पहलवानों को हमेशा हरा देता था। उस पहलवान से लड़ने के लिये हमेशा दूर दूर से पहलवान आया करते थे, और उससे लड़ते थे पर कोई उससे जीत नहीं पाता वह हमेशा विजय होता था।

----------


## anita

बाघी पहलवान का अखाड़ा एक जंगल में था और उस जंगल में एक शैतान भी रहता था, सबको हारते देख कर शैतान के मन में भी आया क्या ये बाघी पहलवान मुझे भी हरा देगा, मैं इससे जरूर लडूंगां।

----------


## anita

एक दिन बाघी को अखाड़ें में अकेला देख कर शैतान एक इंसान के भेष में आया और अपनी जांघ थपथपाते हुये बोला, अगर तुम मुझे हरा दो तो मैं जिंदगी भर तुम्हारी गुलामी करूंगा, उस आदमी का शरीर एक शैतान जैसा लग रहा था, बाघी समझ गया की ये कोई साधारण व्यक्ति नहीं है यातो कोई देव है या शैतान, बाघी पहलवान ने उस शैतान का प्रस्ताव स्वीकार कीया।

----------


## anita

बाघी ने मन में ठान लिया अगर यह कोई देव या शैतान है तो भी मैं इसके कहे अनुसार इसकी चोटी काट कर अपने पास रख लूंगा और इसे अपना गुलाम बनाउंगा।

----------


## anita

अब दोनों में पहलवानी शुरू हुईं, काफी घमासान मचा, कभी बाघी पहलवान शैतान को पटकता तो कभी शैतान बाघी को शैतान की ताकत बाघी से अधिक थी पर बाघी पहलवान ने अपनी हिम्मत नहीं हारी और वह शैतान से लड़ता रहा, आखिर में बाघी शैतान से जीत गया, बाघी को विश्वास नहीं था कि यह उसकी गुलामी करेगा।

----------


## anita

इसलिये बाघी पहलवान ने लड़तेहुए चोरी से उसकी चोटी काट ली और बाघी जब जीता तो शैतान ने छल करना चाहा। पर वह कर न सका क्योंकि उसकी चोटी बाघी पहलवान के पास थी।

----------


## anita

शैतान ने बाघी पहलवान से अपनी चोटी मांगी पर पहलवान ने शैतान को उसकी चोटी नहीं दी और उससे वादे के अनुसार उसे गुलाम बनने को कहा, शैतान ने गुलाम बनना स्वीकार किया और वह पहलवान के साथ उसके घर चल दिया।

----------


## anita

चोटी में शैतान की पूरी शक्ति थी इसलिये पहलवान ने उस चोटी को एक कमरे में भूसे के अंदर चोटी को एक डिब्बे में बंद करके बहुत अंदर छुपा दिया। और अपने परिवार को ये बता दिया की ये चोटी शैतान को नहीं मिलनी चाहिये वर्ना ये शैतान यहाँ से चला जायेगा।

----------


## anita

अगर यह शैतान यहाँ रहेगा तो हमारा सारा काम करेगा। और हमे धनवान बना देगा।

----------


## anita

पहलवान ने शैतान को एक कमरा दे दिया रहने को, शैतान की हाईट काफी ज्यादा थी इसलिये पहलवान ने उसे एक कमरा देना उचित समझा।

----------


## anita

शैतान जो था पहलवान का सारा काम रात में करता था और दिन को सोता था।

----------


## anita

शैतान पहलवान का सारा काम जैसे खेती से लेकर धंधा कैसे आगे बढे़गा, सब कुछ करता था। रात को उसकी फसल के अलावा वो दूसरों की भी फसल काट कर पहलवान के घर ले आया करता था ऐसे धीरे-धीरे पहलवान बहुत धनवान हो गया।

----------


## anita

कुछ समय जाते-जाते पहलवान बूढ़ा हो चला था, वह अपने बच्चों को बार-बार बताता कि भूसे वाले कमरे में से जब भी भूसा निकले तूम उसमें भूसा डाल दिया करना, भूसा कभी कम ना हो।

----------


## anita

कुछ दिन बाद बाघी पहलवान की मृत्यु हो गई और उसके बेटे अकेले हो गये।

----------


## anita

बेटे भी अच्छे से रहते थे पर वह अपने बाप की बातों को अनसूरा कर गये, धीरे-धीरे भूसे वाला कमरा खाली होता चला गया और एक दिन सभी सो रहे थे और शैतान रोजाना के जैसे काम कर रहा था भूसे वाले कमरे में शैतान को एक डिब्बा मिला शैतान ने उसे खोल कर देखा तो उसमें उसकी चोटी रखी थी, शैतान को अपनी चोटी वापस मिल गई, चोटी वापस पाने की खुशी में शैतान फूला न समा रहा था, वह तुरन्त आया और सबको जगाकर बोला, देखो मेरी चोटी मुझे वापस मिल गई अब मैं जा रहा हूं।

----------


## anita

मैं आजाद हो गया, हा हा हा....... मैं आजाद हो गया.......मैं आजाद हो गया...... मैं आजाद हो गया...... हाहा हाहा हा हा हा...........

शैतान अब चला गया और बाघी पहलवान के बच्चे आपस में एक दूसरे को कोसते रह गयें।

----------


## anita

मेरा नाम कमलेश है मैं जहाँनागंज, आज़मगढ़, उत्तर प्रदेश कर रहने वाला हूँ मैने अपने गांव का नाम नहीं बताया है केवल अपने एरिये को दर्शाया है आपकी जानकारी के लिये, मेरे गांव में एक अजीब घटना हुई थी कुछ साल पहले मेरे गांव में एक छोटा बच्चा था जिसकी उम्र लगभग 5 या 7 साल रही होगी, वो बहुत ही चंट टाईप का था, बहुत शैतानी करता था किसी के मना करने के बावजूद भी नहीं मानता, उसके माता पिता भी उसको बहुत मना किया करते थे पर बच्चा होने की वजह से बहुत शैतानी करता था।

----------


## anita

आज जो घटना हुई वो उससे ही संबंधित है इसीलिये मैने आपसे ये शेयर करने की बात सोची, वो हमेशा एक भयानक बिल्ली का रूप लेकर हमारे सामने आ जाया करता है और म्याउं म्याउं की आवाज निकाल कर सबको डराता रहता है, उसके जैसा कोई बिल्ली हम लोगों के एरिये में नहीं है पर वह बिल्ली हर साल जिस डेट में वो मरा था बिल्कुल उसी डेट, उसी महिने में उसके घर पर आकर मंडराता है और अपनी भयानक आवाजों से डराता है, वह अपने घर पर ही मंडराता है अगर हम या आप कोई भी उसे भागने के लिये कहते हैं तो वह हमारे घर की छतों पर भी आ जाता है और कितनी भी कोशिश करें वह नहीं जाता है रातभर सबको परेशान करता है और सुबह वो गायब हो जाता है।

----------


## anita

एक दिन की बात है जब वो अपने घर की छत पर मंडरा रहा था तभी मेरी माँ ने उसे ये कहा की अरे ये कहाँ से आ गया, तो मेरी माँ के तरफ घूरने लगा और म्याउं म्यांउ की आवाज लगाने लगा और वो छत छोड़कर हमारे घर पर मंडराने लगा। हम लोग डर से गये और सहम से गये, उसकी वो डरावनी आवाज, सुनने के बाद बहुत ही भय लगने लगा। हमलोग अपने घर के अंदर गये तबभी उसने हमारा पिदा नहीं छोड़ा वो खिड़की पर आकर अंदर देख रहा था और म्याउं म्याउं की आवाज लगा रहा था, मैने गुस्से में आकर उसकी ओर एक डंडा घुमाया पर वो भागने के बजाय हमें और डराने लगा। सभी लोग घबरा गये और भगवान को याद करने लगे, मैं भाग कर उनके घर गया जिनके घर का वो लड़का मरा था, पर उन सबने आने को मना कर दिया, उन सबने बोला हमें उस भयानक बिल्ली से कोई मतलब नहीं है आप लोग ही कुछ कर लो, हम नहीं जायेंगे वरना वो हमारे घर पर आकर मंडरायेगा।

----------


## anita

दोस्तों आगे क्या हुआ ये बाद में बताउंगा पहले ये जानलेते हैं उस लड़के को क्या हुआ था और वो क्यों मरा था ये जानना आपके लिये बहुत जरूरी है, एक समय की बात है वो लड़का इतना चंट था कि किसी के मना करने पर भी नहीं मानता था और अपनी मनमानी करता रहता था, एक दिन वह खेल रहा था उसके चाचा का घर बन रहा था घर का काम आधा हो चुका था बस उपर छत की तैयारी चल रही थी वो कच्ची दिवार पर छड़-उतर रहा था, वहाँ काम कर रहे आदमी उसको बार बार मना कर रहे थे कि यहाँ ना खेले पर वह मानने वाला थोड़ी ही था, खेलते खेलते वह दिवार के उपर चढ़ रहा था उपर पहुंचते ही उसका हाथ एक ईंट पर पड़ा पर वह ईंट सही से जमीं नहीं थी मसाला अभी कच्चा था, उसने जैसे ही उस ईंट पर अपना वजन दिया वो ईंट मसाले से उखड़ गई और वह लड़का उपर से नीचे गीर गया, उपर से नीचे गिरने से उसको कोई खास चोट नहीं पहुंची पर उसका काल आया हुआ था वो जो ईंट उखड़ी थी वो उसके सर पर गिर गई ईंट का कोना उसके सर पर गिर गया और धस गया, उसे तुरंत उठा कर नजदीक के अस्पताल में भर्ती कराया गया पर वहाँ के डॉक्टरों ने ये केस लेने को मना कर दिया और उसे आज़मगढ़ शहर के हस्पताल में भर्ती कराया गया वहाँ उसका इलाज हुआ डॉक्टर ने तो कहा सब ठीक हो जायेगा, पर वह लड़का हस्पताल में ही अच्छे से रहते हुये कभी कबार इतना तेज चिल्लाता की सभी सोचने लगते क्या हो गया इसे, डॉक्टर लोगों ने फिर से जाँच की पर उन्हें कुछ नहीं मिला, उसका चिल्लाना लगभग 4 या 5 बार हुआ होगा, उसके बाद वह अपनेआप ही मर गया सभी लोगों ने रोना पिटना चालू किया, उसको गांव में लाया गया। वहाँ उसको दफनाने की व्यवस्था की गई, उसको दफनाने के लिये गड्ढा मैने ही खोदा था, और वह जगह मुझे अच्छे से मालूम है जहाँ उसको दफनाया गया है, मैं वहाँ जाने से भी डरता हूं कहीं वह भूत बनकर मुझे ही ना पकड़ले, दोस्तों ये तो थी उसकी मरने की कहानी अब आईये उस बिल्ली के बारे में जानते हैं।

----------


## anita

हम सभी लोग उस बिल्ली से डरे हुये थे तभी मेरे पापा के एक दोस्त थे जो जानकार थे उनका फोन हमारे मोबाईल पर आया और मेरे पापा ने उस बिल्ली के बारे में बताया उन्होंने वहाँ से क्या किया क्या नहीं किया हमें कुछ नहीं पता पर वो बिल्ली लगभग आधा या एक घण्टा रही होगी और फिर हमारे यहाँ से वापस अपने घर यानि जिस घर का वो लड़का था उसके घर पर चली गई, उस बिल्ली का ये सिलसिला केवल एक दिन का नहीं है दोस्तों वह हर साल आती है। हम लोग तो परेशान हो गये थे

----------


## anita

मेरा नाम राकेश है मैं आजादपुर फल मण्डी, दिल्ली का हूं, पेशे से मैं फल का व्यापार करता हूं और मैं भूत प्रेत सभी को मानता हूं क्योकि जब भगवान हैं तो भूत प्रेत भी हैं, यह समय आगे बढ गया है टेक्नोलॉजि आगे बढ गई है पर मैं भगवान और भूत प्रेत में विश्वास करता हूं।

----------


## anita

एक दिन की बात है मैं अपने पिताजी को गांव से शहर लेकर आया हुआ था और मेरे पिताजी मेरे साथ ही रहा करते थे वो पूजा पाठ में ज्यादा विश्वास करते हैं वो मेरे काम धंधे के जगह आया करते थे और थोड़ी मेरी मदद कर दिया करते थे, हमारी मण्डी के पीछे से रेलवे लाईन है, जहाँ कई बार आदमी कट जाया करते हैं और वो दूसरों को परेशान करते हैं हमारा घर मण्डी से कुछ दूर पर है। एक दिन मेरे पिताजी को मण्डी में लेट हो गया और वो रात को वहाँ से निकले उन्होंने रात को लम्बा रस्ता न पकड़कर सोचा रेलवे लाईन का ही इस्तेमाल करूं इससे समय बचेगा और वा घर के लिये रवाना हो गये। जब वो रेलवे लाईन से जा रहे थे तब उन्होने रेलवे लाईन के पास कुछ लोगों को आग के पास बैठा देखा और सोचा सर्दी का टाईम है चलकर थोड़ा हाथ सेक लेता हूं और वो उन सबके पास जाकर बैठ गये, उन्होंने क्या देखा की सभी आदमी पार्टी की तैयारी में हैं।

----------


## anita

पिताजी ने सोचा की हाथ सेंक कर यहाँ से चल देता हूं तो एक ने कहा यहाँ मानूष महकता है, दूसरा भी बोला मानूष महकता है, मेरे पिताजी पुजारी होने के बावजूद थोड़े जानकार भी हैं, उन्हें शक हुआ और उन्होंने उपने ध्यान में देखा तो सोचे गड़बड़ हो गई, वहाँ भूतों की पार्टी चल रही थी जो मांस था वो किसी की लाश को जलाया गया था उन्हें पता ही नहीं था कि यहाँ शमशान है। वो घबराये नहीं और अपने इष्ट देवता को याद किया तो वे प्रकट हो गये और उन्होंने उनसे बात की, तो देवता बोले तू चिंता मत कर तू बैठा रह तूझे जो मिलेगा वो मैं खाउंगा, देवता ने उन्हे एक चादर उढा दी और साथ में बैठ गये, जब वह शैतान मांस लेकर पिताजी के पास आता तो बोलता मानूष महकता है तो देवता उसे डांट देते कहां मानूष मंहकरहा है तूझे चल आगे दे। ऐसा करके इष्ट देवता की वजह से मेरे पिताजी की जान बच पाई।

----------


## anita

दोस्तों  आपसे अनुरोध है कि आप रात के समय ऐसे खतरनाक रास्तों का प्रयोग ना करें, आप टाईम से घर के लिये निकलें, अगर आपको लेट हो तो आप वैसे रास्ते से जायें जहां रोशनी को या चलता रस्ता हो जिस्से आपको कोई परेशानी ना हो।
धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

यह कहानी यूपी क्षेत्र  की है एक लड़का था वह बहुत ही गरीब परिवार का था उसके पिता दूसरों का घर आनाने का काम किया करते थे बड़ी कठीनाई से जीवन व्यापन हो रहा था।

----------


## anita

गरीबी के कारण वह लड़का स्कूल की पढ़ाई भी ठीक से नहीं कर पाता, कड़ाके की ठंड में भी वो अपनी बहन की साड़ी का शर्ट बना के पहनता था और स्कूल पढ़ने जाया करता था वो अपने स्कूल कि फिस का भी जुगाड़ दूसरों को ट्यूशन पढ़ाकर निकाला करता था।

----------


## anita

एक दिन की बात है वह अपने कुछ दोस्तों के साथ खेल रहा था, वह लड़के खेलते खेलते, सिवान में चले गये, तेज धूप थी, चारों तरफ लूह बह रही थी।

----------


## anita

सभी लड़के खेलने में मग्न थे तभी उस लड़के को दूसरे खेत मेें अचानक एक बैल दिखाई दिया, उसने दूसरे लड़कों को भी दिखाया और उस बैल को दौड़ाने लगे, वो बैल को दौड़ा रहे थे और बैल दौड़ते हुये सिवान में दूर भागता जा रहा था।

----------


## anita

सारे लड़के बैल को दौड़ाकर थक गये पर वह लड़का नहीं थका, वो उस बैल को दौड़ाता रहा। दौड़ाते-दौड़ाते उस बैल को काफी दूर लेकर गया,,,, अचानक वो बैल गायब हो गया,,,, यह देख लड़का डर सा गया।

----------


## anita

उस बैल के गायब होने के बाद वह वापस अपने घर की तरफ चल दिया कुछ दूरी पर साले लड़के खेल रहे थे, वो उन सबके तरफ आगे बढ़ा पर वह बढ़ ही नहीं पा रहा था, काफी देर हो गई धीरे-धीरे उन लड़कों के पास तक पहुंचा ही था कि वो,,, लड़के भी वहाँ से गायब,,,, हो गये।

----------


## anita

उसे कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था  वह डर सा गया और रोने लगा, पर उसका रोना सुनने के लिये वहाँ कोई नहीं था, वह अकेला ही था, उसके साथ के जो लड़के थे वो सब बहुत पहले अपने-अपने घर आ गये थे पर उसका कोई पता नहीं।

----------


## anita

वो लड़का सिवान में धीरे-धीरे आगे बढ़ रहा था, उसने हिम्मत नहीं हारी और वह आगे बढ़ता गया, तेज धूप का समय था, पूरा शरीर पसीने से तर हो गया था, कुछ दूर एक निम का पेड़ था वहाँ उसने आराम किया तो उसे कुछ राहत आई और आगे बढ़ना चालू किया धीरे-धीरे वह घर तक पहुंचा, घर आते-आते उसको शाम हो गई।वो अपने घर आने के बाद खाट पर बैठा ही था की उसकी अचानक तबीयत खराब होने लगी।

----------


## anita

उसके माँ बाप परेशान हो गये कि अचानक इसको क्या हो गया। सभी लड़कों से पूछा गया तो उन्होंने बताया हमारे साथ ठीक ठाक से खेल रहा था हमें कुछ नहीं पता।

----------


## anita

एक डॉक्टर को बुलाकर उसे दवा दिलाई गई और दवा के बाद भी उसको कोई खास फर्क नहीं पड़ा वह हमेशा खाट पर हीं पड़ा रहता था।

----------


## anita

उसके चेहरे पर झुर्रियाँ आने लगी वह बूढ़ा सा दिखाई देने लगा, इसके बाद उसके सिर के बाल धिरे-धिरे कमजोर होने लगे, और बाल उखड़ने लगे।

कुछ ही दिनों वह गंजा हो गया, उसके सिर पर कोई बाल नहीं बचा।

----------


## anita

उसे देखने दूर दूर से लोग आने लगे, उसके बचने की कोई सम्भावना नहीं बची वह बहुत ही लाचार हो गया।उधर से एक व्यक्ति गुजर रहा था उसने भीड़ को देखकर दूसरे व्यक्तियों से पूछा यहाँ क्या हुआ भाई, तो एक गांव वाले नें उसका हाल बताया।

----------


## anita

उधर से गुजरने वाला व्यक्ति एक जानकार व्यक्ति था, उसने उसकी जान बचाना अपना फर्ज समझा, वह व्यक्ति दूसरी दुनिया के लोगों के बारे में जानता था, तो उसने सभी को उस लड़के के पास से हटने के लिये कहा और खूद जाकर उस लड़के के सर पर हाथ फेरा और उससे बात की।

----------


## anita

लड़के ने उससे अपना सारा हाल सुनाया और उस महान व्यक्ति ने वहीं रह कर उसका इलाज करने का सोचा। उस परदेसी ने देख लिया कि उस बालक के उपर कोई भूत है।

----------


## anita

पहले ही दिन उसने उपरवाले से कुछ दुआ की और कुछ मंत्र पढ़े, जिसके कारण लड़का थोड़ा सही हो गया। यह देख सब आश्चर्यचकित रह गये। उसने कहा कल तक मैं इस बालक को बिल्कुल ठीक कर दूंगा।

----------


## anita

शाम के समय जब परदेशी घर के अंदर जा रहा था तभी अचानक एक आदमी दरवाजे पर आकर खड़ा हो गया और बोला तू यहाँ से चला जा, मैं बच्चे को लेकर जाउंगा।

----------


## anita

परदेसी ने कहा,,, वो छोटा बालक है उसे छो़ड़,,, और यहाँ से जा, इस घर के किसी सदस्य को परेशान मत कर, यह बहुत गरीब आदमी हैं और बहुत सीधे हैं।

पर वर भूत कहाँ मानने वाला था।

----------


## anita

भूत ने परदेसी से लड़ना चालू कर दिया। भूत ने परदेसी को पटक दिया जिसके कारण उसे चोट लग गई, उसके बाद उस परदेसी ने किसी देवता को याद किया, जिसके कारण उस देवता नक अपने सेवक के उपर अपना लंगोट फेक दिया और पर परदेसी बहुत ताकतवर हो गया।

----------


## anita

भूत जितने प्रहार करता परदेसी को कोई असर नहीं होता और जब परदेसी भूत को मारता तो भूत वहाँ से गायब हो जाता, परदेसी जितने प्रहार करता भूत गायब हो जाता तो परदेसी के देवता ने भूत से कहा, अब क्यूं नहीे लड़ रहा है।

----------


## anita

भूत उस देवता को देख कर घबरागया और वहां से भाग गया।

----------


## anita

परदेसी के देवता ने भूत को दौड़ाकर पकड़ लिया और अपने पैरों के निचे भूत को दबा दिया, और देवता बोले मैं इसको लेकर जा रहा हूं, इसका इलाज मैं कर दूंगा ये कभी उस बालक तो क्या उसके परिवार के किसी सदस्य के तरफ भी नहीं देखेगा।

----------


## anita

और वो देवता भूत को लेकर गायब हो गये।

----------


## anita

उधर बालक सही हो गया, बस उसका शरीर खराब हो गया था, जो की परदेशी ने कहा धीरे-धीरे इसका शरीर बिल्कुल सही हो जायेगा।

और परदेसी वहाँ से चला गया।

सभी व्यक्ति उस परदेसी का धन्यवाद कर रहे थे और उसको बहुत याद कर रहे थे।

----------


## anita

मेरा नाम सुबेदार चौहान है मैं आपको अपनी दुखभरी कहानी सुनाने जा रहा हूँ कुछ साल पहले मैं बहुत परेशान था मेरे मम्मी, पापा, भाई, बहन सब मुझसे परेशान हो जाते थे, मै क्या करता था मुझे भी नहीं मालूम पड़ता जो मेरे हित में न होता मैं वही कर देता, कभी किसी को भी कुछ उल्टा-पुल्टा बोल दिया करता था, और बोलने के बाद सोचता मैने ये क्या बोला। कभी किसी के साथ लड़ने लग जाता, अपनी हरकतों से मैं भी खूब परेशान था।

----------


## anita

मैं जब भी सो जाता मेरा दोना पैर आपस में हिलते रहते थे जिसे देखकर मेरे घरवाले बहुत आश्चर्य करते थे कि ये सोते समय क्या कर रहा है पर मुझे कुछ भी नहीं मालूम रहता था कि मैने क्या किया, सोते समय जब कोई मुझे हिलाता तो मेरे पैर आपस में हिलना बंद कर देते थे और उस व्यक्ति के जाने के बाद फिर से पैर हिलना चालू हो जाता था। कोई मुझे बताता तो मुझे विश्वास नहीं होता और मैं उनकी बात अनसुना कर देता। मुझे विश्वास दिलाने के लिये मेरे भाई ने अपने ऐंडरोइड में मेरा पैर रात को रिकॉर्ड करके सबेरे दिखाया मैं दंग रह गया कि ये क्या हो रहा है, मेरे पापा मुझे एक अच्छे डॉक्टर के पास ले गये और मुझे कुछ मेडीसिन और सिरप दिलाये डॉक्टर ने कहा बच्चे को केल्सियम की कमी की वजह से ऐसा हो रहा है, पर मुझे नहीं लगता की मेरे शरीर में कोई कमी है क्योकि अगर कैल्सियम की कमी होती तो मेरे पैरों में दर्द भी होता पर मुझे ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं महसूस होता था, पर डॉक्टर के कहने पर मैने दवा चालू की, सारी दवाईयों को खाने के बाद भी मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ा।

----------


## anita

कुछ समय बाद मैं ये बात अपने दोस्त के घर पर शेयर कर रहा था तभी उसकी मम्मी ने मुझे एक बाबा के बारे में बताया, मुझे विश्वास नहीं हुआ की कोई बाबा मुझे ठीक कर देगा, जब कोई डॉक्टर की दवाई काम नहीं करती तो ये बाबा क्या करेगा। मैने उसे इग्नोर कर दिया।

----------


## anita

कुछ महिने के बाद मेरे दोस्त की मम्मी की बात मेरे ध्यान में आई तो मैरे अपनी मम्मी से कहा, मम्मी ने पापा से कहा, मेरे पापा ये सब बाबाओं को नहीं मानते हैं, उन्होने बाबा के पास जाने से मना कर दिया। पर मम्मी के मनाने से मेरे पापा मान गये और जाने को तैयार हो गये फिर क्या था मेरी मम्मी दोस्त की मम्मी से मिलकर उस बाबा का पता पूछ कर आई और पापा ने संडे का दिन रखा बाबा के पास जाने के लिये।

----------


## anita

बाबा के पास जाने के बाद देखा वो बाबा, काले कपड़े पहने, बड़ी-बड़ी दाढ़ी एक मूर्ति के पास बैठा था उसके पास जाने के बाद पापा ने बाबा से मेरे बारे में बताया, बाबा ने मेरे तरफ देखा तो मैं डर सा गया, पर बाबा ने कहा ये बच्चा ठिक हो जायेगा, जैसा मैं कहूंगा वैसा ही करना होगा, पापा मान गये, मुझे कुछ मालूम नहीं पड़ रहा था कि ये क्या हो रहा है।

----------


## anita

बाबा ने मेरे पापा से क्या कहा मुझे बताने से मना कर दिया मुझे बस इतना सुनने में आया कि मेरे घर के पास कुछ दूरी पर पीपल का पेड़ है। उस पर का कोई भूत है जिसके कारण मैं परेशान हो रहा हूँ, मुझे विश्वास नहीं हुआ की इस दुनिया में भूत भी कहीं होते हैं।

----------


## anita

उस बाबा ने मेरे उपर एक मोर के पंखों से बना हुआ झाडू मेरे उपर मारा और उनके पास पड़ी थोड़ी सी राख देदी खाने को, मैने राख खाई वो बाबा पापा से बोले एक हप्ते के बाद आओ और बताओ लड़का कैसा है और लड़के को लेकर आना।

----------


## anita

एक हप्ता होने के बाद मुझे लेकर मेरे पापा उन बाबा के पास आये और बोले, बाबा मेरा लड़का इस एक हप्ते में किसी भी दिन सोने के बाद पैर नहीं हिलाया। ये सुनकर मुझे खुशी हुई कि मेरे पैर नहीं हिले।

----------


## anita

उन बाबा ने कुछ अगरबत्ती जलाई और कुछ मंत्र पढे़ और बोले जाओ लड़का ठिक हो गया अब उसे कोई परेशानी नहीं है, मेरे पापा ने अपनी मर्जी से बाबा को कुछ दक्षिणा दी और उनके पैर छूये, और मैने भी उनके पैर छुये, बाबा ने आशिर्वाद दिया और हम चले आये।

----------


## anita

उस दिन के बाद सभी मेरे से खुश रहने लगे, मेरा न तो झगड़ा होता न ही किसी के लिये मेरे मुंह से गलत निकलता, और न हीं कभी मेरे पैर हीले, मैं बहुत ही अच्छे से रहता हूँं।

----------


## anita

दोस्तों मेरा नाम विनोद है और में दिल्ली का रहने वाला हूं मेंरे पिता पेशे से नाई यानि सलून चलाते हैं हम सब दादाजी के बनाये मकान में रहते हैं और हमारे दादाजी का बगीचा घर के पास है जिसे बनाने में मेरा पापा ने भी बहुत मेहनत की है, मेरा बचपन वहीं बीता है

----------


## anita

मुझे याद है मेरे पिताजी कई बार कहते थे कि हमारे आसपास कई लोग रहते हैं पर हमे दिखाई नहीं देते, उनकी दुनिया अलग है हम उन्हें देख नहीं सकते और जब वो हमे दिखाना चाहेंगे तो ही हम उनको देख सकेंगे मुझे कोई विश्वास नहीं होता था, वो कहते थे कि इन्सान मरने के बाद दूसरी दूनिया में चला जाता है कुछ ही इंसानों का उद्धार होता है और काफी लोग भूत प्रेत की योनि में चले जाते हैं, दिन ब दिन इन्सानों की संख्या में बढती जा रही है और बढ़ती आबादी के चलते भूत प्रेत और इन्सानों की मुठभेड़ भी बढ़ती जा रही है। वो कहते थे कि वो हवा की तरह होते हैं कभी भी कहीं भी जा सकते हैं।

----------


## anita

मुझे क्या मालूम था कि किसी दिन मेरी भी मुठभे़ड़ कीसी से होगी और पिताजी की बात सच होगी। जब हमारे घर के आसपास के भूत प्रतों ने पालतू जानवरों की जान लेने लेगे तो हम लोग डर के मारे कांपने लगे। रोज रात के समय घर के पास जो भी जानवर कुत्ता हो चाहे बिल्ली रात होने के बाद अचानक रोने लगते थे, कुत्ते हूउउउउउ........... करके चिल्लाते थे और बिल्ली मिआउउउउउउ.......करके रोते थे।

----------


## anita

हम लोगों को बहुत डर लगता था। एक दिन जब हमारे बगीचे में बंधी गाय बेहोश हो गयी। हमे लगा शायद बीमार होगी। डॉक्टर को बुलाया तो गाय फौरन जाग कर खड़ी हो गयी, और डॉक्टर को मारने उसके पीछे दौड़ गयी। उस गाय ने जानवरों के डॉक्टर को तीन चार बार हवा में उछाला तो डॉक्टर घायल हो गया और हमने एंबुलेंस को बुलवाया। डॉक्टर को एंबुलेंसे में जैसे ही रवाना किया उसके थोड़ी देर बाद गाय भी चिल्लाने लगी और उसी रात में उसने भी अपना दम तोड़ दिया।

----------


## anita

इस घटना से हम लोग सदमें में आ गये, क्या पता भूतों का आतंक अभी शुरू ही हुआ था। अगले दिन हमारे कुत्ते को उसने अपने वश में किया। और वह भौंकने लगा हमने सोचा कोई आदमी देख लिया होगा। उसे लगा होगा कोई चोर है। जब कुत्ता ज्यादा देत तक भौंकने लगा तो हम लोग बाहर गये और वहाँ अपने कुत्ते को देखकर हमारे होश उड़ गये।

----------


## anita

हमारा पालतू कुत्ते को किसी अदृश्य शक्ति ने पेड़ पर उल्टा लटका रखा है ये दिल को देहलाने वाला मंजर था। मेरे पिताजी तुरंत अपने कुत्ते के तरफ दौड़े और उसे किसी ने पिताजी के तरफ फेंका। और सारा माहौल डरावना हो गया।

----------


## anita

हमारा कुत्ता मरा तो नहीं पर, डर के मारे बहुत घबराया हुआ घर के अंदर जाकर बैठ गया। और उसके पास हमने बिस्कुट डाला कटोरी में दूध दिया पर वह बहुत डरा हुआ था उसने कुछ नहीं खाया और उँ उँ उँ उँ करने लगा। हम लोगों को समझ में नहीं आ रहा था कि हम क्या करें और सारा माहौल डरावना हो गया था। मैने और मेरे पिताजी ने वह बात दादाजी को बताई और वो थे कि भूत प्रेत की बातों में विश्वास ही नहीं करते थे।

----------


## anita

कुछ दिन जाते जाते फिर से उन शैतानों का कहर चालू हो गया। बगीचे के पेड़ों पर जो पक्षियों के घोसले थे उनमेंसे पक्षीयों के मर कर गिरने से हम बहुत परेशान हो गये। मुझे और मेरे पिताजी को डर था की कहीं वो हमारे उपर ना हमला कर दें, हम लोग उस घर को बेचकर कहीं और शिफ्ट होने के बारे में सोचने लगे। पर दादाजी हमारी बातों पर मंजूर नही हुये और वहां से चले गये, हम लोग काफी डरे और सहमे थे फिर अचानक दादाजी अपने कमरे से बाहर आये और हमसे कहा कि अगर तुम भूत प्रेतों को मानते हो तो वहाँ कुछ दूरी पर रहने वाले तांत्रिक के बारे में बताया और बोले, उसके पास जाओ हौर उसे यहाँ बुला लाओ। फिर क्या था पिताजी उस तात्रिक से मिले और उसको लेकर आये।

----------


## anita

तांत्रिक के आने के बाद उसने सब कुछ देखा और बोला मैं सब कुछ ठीक कर दूंगा। मेरे पिताजी मान गये, उस तांत्रिक ने जो कुछ भी मांगा पिताजी ने लाकर दिया और उसने अपने तंत्र विद्या के प्रभाव से उन बुरी शक्तियों को बंधी बनाया और बोला मैं इनको ले जा रहा हूं इन्हें कहीं गाड दूंगा, हमे तो कुछ दिखा नहीं। तांत्रिक के जाते समय पिताजीने उस तांत्रिक को कुछ पैसे देने चाहे पर उस तांत्रिक ने लेने से मना कर दिया। उसने कहा मैं पैसे नहीं लेता हूं, पैसे के नियत से किसी का भला करूंगा तो जिस बेचारे के पास पैसा नहीं होगा तो वो क्या करेगा। उसका भला बिना पैसे के कैसे होगा, इसलिये मैं पैसे नहीं लेता, बस दूसरे मनुष्यों का भला करता हूं, उपर वाला सबके दुःख हरे, दुष्ट शक्तियों से निजात दिलाना मेरा कर्तव्य है। इसी कार्य के लिये मैने सन्यास लिया है।

----------


## anita

उस दयालु तांत्रिक ने कहा की अब तुम लोग निश्चिन्त हो जाओ और अपना काम धन्धा अच्छे से करो और कमाओ खाओ।

उस दिन के बाद हमारे घर कोई घटना नहीं घटी और मेरे दादाजी भी इन चिजों को मानने लगे।

----------


## anita

मेरा नाम राजू है मैं आंध्रप्रदेश का रहने वाला हूं, मेरे सामने एक अजीब घटना घटी जिसका मुझे विश्वास नहीं होता था। पर कुछ दिन जाते-जाते विश्वास हो गया।

----------


## anita

मेरा एक दोस्त था जो मेरे साथ में काम करता था, वह पहले शराब को हाथ तक नहीं लगाता था, अचानक क्या हुआ अपने को पता भी नहीं चला, वह शराब पिने लगा। उसके घर वाले हमेशा परेशान रहने लगे। वह शराब बहुत ही पीने लगा।

----------


## anita

कुछ सालों में वह शराब का इतना आदी हो गया कि वह अपने घर का सामान भी बेचने लगा और काम धंधा सब कुछ छोड़ दिया, हमेशा अपनी बीवी को पीटता था।

----------


## anita

उसके घर वाले उससे परेशान हो गये थे। वो लोग एक दिन उसको किसी तांत्रिक के पास लेकर जा रहे थे तभी मैं उनके सामने आ गया तो मेरे पूछने के बाद उन्होंने बताया कि हम एक तांत्रिक बाबा के पास जा रहे हैं। मैं भी उनके साथ हो लिया और तांत्रिक के पास पहुँचा।

----------


## anita

तांत्रिक बाबा के पास कुछ लोग पहले से मौजूद थे। तांत्रिक ने पहले उन सबके लिये दुआ की और फिर मेरे दोस्त का नंबर आया।

----------


## anita

उसने उसे देखा और उसका नाम पूछा, और थोड़ी देर के बाद उसको बताया कि उसे किसी ने शराब के अंदर कुछ कर के पिलाया है। उसके मां बाप ने कहा कि पहले यह शराब नहीं पीता था।

----------


## anita

तांत्रिक ने उसे झाड़फूक करके बोला 1 महिने के बाद आकर बताना कि यह कैसा है इसके शैतानों को मैने पकड़ लिया है। यह सही हो जायेगा। पर एक महिने के बाद आना मुझे शैतानों को इसके उपर से हटाना है। नहीं आये तो जैसा था वैसा ही हो जायेेगा।

----------


## anita

फिर हमलोग वहाँ से चले आये। पर मुझे अपने दोस्त के अंदर कुछ भी ठीक नहीं लग रहा था वह जैसा पहले था वैसा ही अब भी था मैने तांत्रिक को ढोंगी बताया। वह शराब अब भी पीता था।

----------


## anita

कुछ दिन बीते उसकी हालत में सुधार आया। एक महिने के बाद हम लोग फिर गये मैंने तांत्रिक को देखना चाहा कि क्या करता है।

----------


## anita

हम लोग पहुंचे तो तांत्रिक खाली था उस समय कोई नहीं था, दोस्त के पिताजी ने तांत्रिक को बताया सब ठीक है पर वह अभी भी थोड़ा बहुत पीता है।

तांत्रिक ने कहा: कुछ दिन और लगेंगे, बाकी सब ठीक हो जायेगा।

मैने पूछा बाबा यह सब किसने किया और क्यो किया?
तांत्रिक ने कहा सब पता चलेगा मै नहीं ये खुद बोलेगा।

तांत्रिक ने पूजा पाठ प्रारम्भ किया और मेरे दोस्त के उपर शैतानों ने सवारी ली।

----------


## anita

मेरा दोस्त खेलने लगा। तांत्रिक ने जो जो पूछा उसका सभी गलत जवाब देता था। कुछ समय के बाद वह सही सही बताने लगा।

----------


## anita

उसने बताया कि कुछ साल पहले वह अपनं गांव गया था। वहाँ एक दोस्त के यहाँ चिकन की पार्टी दि गई थी।

----------


## anita

चिकन के साथ उसके दोस्त ने थोड़ी शराब दी थी इसके मना करने के बावजूद उन सबने इसे शराब पिला दी थी। उस शराब के अंदर किसी सोखा के जरिये शैतानो को प्रवेश करवा दिया था। वह सब इससे जलते थे।

----------


## anita

सोखा का नाम पूछने पर उन शैतानों ने नहीं बताया। सोखा से उन सबको पूजा मिलती है इसलिये सोखा का नाम नहीं खुला।

----------


## anita

तांत्रिक ने कहा सोखा के नाम की जरूरत नहीं है। उसका तो काम धंधा वही है जो पैसा देगा उसका वो काम करेगा।

बाकि मेरे दोस्त के उपर से उन शैतानों को हटा दिया। तांत्रिक को कुछ रूपये दिये गये। और हम लोग वहाँ से चले आये।

----------


## anita

धीरे-धीरे मेरा दोस्त बिल्कुल सही हो गया। आज उसको देखकर मैं कई बार सोचता हूं कि ये वही है या कोई और।

----------


## anita

क्योकि वह बिल्कुल सही हो गया है और शराब पीना बंद कर दिया है। और मेरे साथ पहले जैसा आराम से काम करता है। अब वह अपने परिवार के साथ बहुत सुखी से रहता है उसके घर का क्लेश खत्म हो गया है।

----------


## uttarakhandi

फिर क्या हुआ

----------


## anita

> फिर क्या हुआ



ये कहानी तो समाप्त हो गयी

----------


## anita

ये कहानी मुझे मेरी मां ने सुनाई थी. मेरी मां एक छोटे से शहर से संबंध रखती हैं और ऐसा माना जाता है कि उस गांव में कुछ बुरी शक्तियां भी वास करती हैं. ऐसी ही एक बुरी आत्मा से सामना हुआ मेरे नानाजी का. वह चुड़ैल थी, खुले बालों और सफेद भयानक चेहरे वाली चुड़ैल.

----------


## anita

ठंड का समय था........शहर में घना कोहरा छाया हुआ था. मेरे नाना एक बड़े अधिकारी थे. रोज की तरह उस दिन जब मेरे नाना अपना काम खत्म कर दफ्तर से घर की ओर जाने लगे तो रास्ते में पड़ने वाले बाजार से वह कुछ सामान लेने के लिए रुके. उनके बाकी साथी आगे चले गए और वो पीछे छूट गए.

----------


## anita

सामान लेते-लेते उन्हें टाइम का पता ही नहीं चला और जब नानाजी ने अपनी घड़ी देखी तो टाइम देखकर उन्हें लगा कि आज घर पहुंचने में बहुत देर हो जाएगी. उन्होंने सोचा जंगल के रास्ते अगर जाऊं तो जल्दी पहुंच जाऊंगा इसीलिए उन्होंने जंगल की ओर गाड़ी घुमा ली. काफी अंधेरा हो गया था. नानाजी तेज गति के साथ गाड़ी चला रहे थे लेकिन उनकी गाड़ी के एक आगे एक औरत आ गई. उन्हें झटके से ब्रेक मारनी पड़ी. जो औरत गाड़ी के सामने आई थी वह तेज-तेज रो रही थी

----------


## anita

नानाजी को लगा कि वह जरूर किसी मजदूर की पत्नी होगी जो रास्ता भटक गई है. रास्ता सुनसान था इसीलिए उन्होंने सोचा कि इस महिला की मदद की जाए. उन्होंने उस औरत से पूछा कि वह यहां अकेले क्या कर रही है? उसने कोई जवाब नहीं दिया और जोर-जोर से रोने लगी. ऐसा लग रहा था मानो सारा जंगल उसकी आवाज से गूंज रहा हो. नानाजी ने पूछा कि उसका घर कहां है, तो भी वह कुछ ना बोली

----------


## anita

नानाजी ने उसे बोला कि तुम मेरे साथ मेरे घर चलो सुबह तुम्हें तुम्हारे घर छोड़ दूंगा. वह नानाजी के साथ चलने के लिए तैयार हो गई और गाड़ी के पीछे वाली सीट पर बैठ गई

----------


## anita

रीति-रिवाज के कारण उसने अपने सिर पर घूंघट डाल रखा था जिसकी वजह से उसका चेहरा छिपा हुआ था. गाड़ी पर सब नानाजी का इंतजार कर रहे थे जैसे ही गाड़ी की आवाज आई सब भाग कर इकट्ठा हो गए

----------


## anita

जब उस महिला के बारे में घर में पूछा गया तो नानाजी ने सारी कहानी बताई. नानाजी ने कहा आज खाना यही बना देगी. लेकिन मेरी मां को उस महिला पर शक हो गया. उन्हें लगा कि यह कोई चोर है जो घर का सामान चुराकर भाग जाएगी. मां ने उसे रसोई में जाकर खाना बनाने को कहा, वह बिना कोई जवाब दिए वहां से चली गई. रसोई में से अजीब से आवाजें आ रही थीं बस

----------


## anita

सोई में सारा सामान रखवा कर मेरी मां ने उसे कहा कि सब भूखे हैं इसीलिए जल्दी खाना बना दे. उसे रसोई में भेज तो दिया लेकिन मां का मन अभी भी शांत नहीं हुआ. 10 मिनट बाद मां रसोई में पहुंची तो देखा अभी वह थैले में से मछलियां निकाल ही रही थी. यह देखकर मां को गुस्सा आ गया. उन्होंने उसे बोला कि अभी तक तुमने खाना बनाना शुरू नहीं किया, कब बनेगा और कब हम खाएंगे

----------


## anita

स महिला का चेहरा अभी भी ढका हुआ था इसीलिए किसी ने उसका चेहरा नहीं देखा था. मां उसका चेहरा देखने की कोशिश करती रही लेकिन उन्हें उसकी झलक भी दिखाई नहीं दी. मां ने कहा कोई जरूरत हो तो बुला लेना लेकिन फिर भी वह कुछ नहीं बोली. उन्हें लगा कि शायद अंजान लोगों से डर रही होगी. मां रसोई से चली गई लेकिन जब 10 मिनट बाद वह फिर वापस आई तो रसोई का दृश्य देखकर मां डर गई. उनके पैर जैसे वहीं जम गए. उनके गले की आवाज नहीं निकल रही थी

----------


## anita

उन्होंने देखा वह औरत रसोई के स्लेप पर बैठकर कच्ची मछलियां खा रही है. सारी रसोई में हड्डियां और मांस के टुकड़े बिखरे पड़े हैं

----------


## anita

उसके सिर का घूंघट भी उतरा हुआ था, उसका चेहरा बेहद खौफनाक था. बाल बहुत बड़े और नाखून एक दम काले. वह मछलियां खाने में मगन थी इसीलिए उसका ध्यान मां पर नहीं गया. मां भी चिल्लाई नहीं कि कहीं वह और ज्यादा खतरनाक न हो जाए

----------


## anita

मां ने एक थाल उठाया और वह चूल्हे में से जलता हुआ कोयला उठाकर उसकी तरफ दौड़ी

----------


## anita

कोयला उस चुड़ैल पर फेंक दिया, आग की जलन की वजह से वह डायन तेज-तेज आवाजें निकालने लगी. उसकी आवाज सुनकर सारा घर इकट्ठा हो गया

----------


## anita

उसे आग दिखाकर घर से बाहर निकाला गया. उसकी आवाज इतनी तेज थी कि आसपास के लोगों का भी बाहर जमावड़ा लग गया. वह डायन लोगों की भीड़ को हटाते हुए जंगल की तरफ दौड़ी, सारे लोग डर के मारे कांप रहे थे और मेरी मां की हिम्मत की दाद भी दे रहे थे कि अगर उन्होंने सही समय पर कोयले से उस डायन को भगाया नहीं होता तो ना जाने क्या हो जाता


समाप्त

----------


## anita

900 साल पुराने इस कब्रिस्तान की जब खुदाई की गई तो ऐसा सच सामने आया जिसे सुनकर सभी के होश उड़ गए. मरने के बाद किसी के शव को कब्रिस्तान में दफनाए जाने की प्रथा के बारे में तो सुना होगा लेकिन पैदा होने से पहले ही किसी को कब्रिस्तान की जमीन में दफ्न करना.........

----------


## anita

ऐसा ही कुछ हुआ जयपुर (राजस्थान) के निकट इस गांव में. कहते हैं आज से करीब 1000 वर्ष पहले यहां एक कबीला रहा करता था. कबीले के निवासी वैसे तो एक-दूसरे के साथ बहुत प्रेम भावना के साथ रहते थे लेकिन जब बात प्रतियोगिता, प्रतिस्पर्धा और खुद को दूसरे व्यक्ति से श्रेष्ठ साबित करने की आती थी तो वह कुछ भी कर गुजरने के लिए तैयार रहते थे

----------


## anita

कहते हैं उस कबीले की एक युवती छवि बहुत सुंदर थी और कबीले के कुछ युवक उसे अपनी जीवन संगिनी बनाना चाहते थे. लेकिन किसी को नहीं पता था कि पहले ही वह गांव के दूसरे छोर पर रहने वाले एक ग्वाले को अपना दिल दे बैठी है. वह उसी को अपना जीवनसाथी बनाना चाहती थी लेकिन उसकी इच्छाओं की भनक कबीले के युवक सोनक को लग गई जो छवि को लेकर काफी आक्रामक था. वह उससे विवाह करने के लिए कुछ भी कर सकता था.

----------


## anita

उस ग्वाले और छवि के बीच जो प्रेम संबंध था वह परवान चढ़ने लगा और इस बीच उन्होंने अपनी सारी हदें पार कर दी. छवि मां बनने वाली थी और कबीले के लोगों को उसका और उस ग्वाले का विवाह किसी भी सूरत में कबूल नहीं था.  सोनक ने उस ग्वाले को मार दिया, वह छवि से हर हाल में विवाह करना चाहता था. वह उसका प्यार नहीं उसकी जिद थी. उसने यह बात सोच रखी थी कि अगर छवि नहीं मानी तो वह उसे मार डालेगा लेकिन किसी भी हाल में वह उसे अपना बनाना चाहता था

----------


## anita

जैसा कि जाहिर था उस ग्वाले के मरने के बाद छवि ने दुनिया का मोह छोड़ दिया और वह बस अपने बच्चे के जन्म की प्रतीक्षा कर रही थी. लेकिन सोनक को वह भी मंजूर नहीं हुआ. जब छवि ने उसके प्रस्ताव को एक बार फिर ठुकरा दिया तो उसने इस बार छवि को ही जान से मार डालने की प्लानिंग की. इस बात की भी परवाह नहीं की कि वह मां बनने वाली है. उसने उसका गला दबाकर उसे मार डाला और साथ ही मौत हो गई उसके अजन्मे बच्चे की. छवि के शरीर को सोनक ने अपने कुछ दोस्तों के साथ मिलकर दफ्न कर दिया और गांव को इस बात की खबर तक नहीं हुई

----------


## anita

दिन होते ही छवि की तलाश शुरू हो गई. उसे हर जगह ढूंढ़ा गया लेकिन उसका कोई पता नहीं चला. समय बीतता गया और समय के साथ-साथ उसकी तलाश भी समाप्त कर दी गई. लोगों को लगा वह मानसिक रूप से बीमार है इसीलिए चली गई होगी कहीं

----------


## anita

लेकिन फिर वो रात आई जब सोनक को एक गर्भवती स्त्री की छवि अपने हर ओर दिखाई देने लगी. बच्चे की आवाज और छवि की चीख उसे सोने नहीं देती थी. उसे अपने आसपास हर समय किसी के होने का अहसास होता था. कोई ऐसा जो उसे सिर्फ मानसिक रूप से परेशान करता था. उसने गांव वालों को बताना भी चाहा कि उसे अपने आसपास कुछ अजीब सा नजर आता है. उसे अकेले रहने में डर लगता है लेकिन किसी ने उसकी बात नहीं मानी

----------


## anita

जब उसके कानों में वह चीख गूंजती तो सोनक पागलों की तरह इधर-उधर दौड़ता. वह अपने कान बंद करता तो भी उसे वही आवाज सुनाई देती. वह पागलों की तरह व्यवहार करने लगा. उसने सोचा इन सबसे बेहतर है कि वह अपनी जान दे दे और एक दिन उसी के घर में उसका शव पाया गया. वह खून से लथपथ था लेकिन यह पता नहीं चल पाया कि उसे छवि ने मारा या उसने आत्महत्या की

----------


## anita

यह कहानी है राजस्थान के भिलवाड़ा के पास एक गांव में रहने वाली लता की है. जिसके बारे में कहा जाता है कि उसके ऊपर किसी प्रेत आत्मा का साया है. अभी वह 18 की हुई है लेकिन उसकी गोद में तीन बच्चे हैं. ग्रामीण इलाकों में विवाह जल्दी हो जाता है सो लता को भी 10 साल की उम्र में ही ससुराल भेज दिया गया

----------


## anita

ससुराल में उसे कितना प्यार मिला यह तो हम नहीं बता सकते लेकिन गांव वाले उसे दूर रहते हैं. वह कहते हैं लता जो भी कहती है वह सच हो जाता है. किसी काली शक्ति ने उसे अपनी चपेट में लिया हुआ है. लता के पड़ोस में रहने वाले लोग उससे डरते हैं. उससे बात तक नहीं करते, नाजाने लता के मुंह से क्या निकल जाए जो उनके लिए खतरनाक सिद्ध हो

----------


## anita

लता के मायके के पड़ोस में रहने वाली राजो का कहना है कि जब लता छोटी थी तो एक बार वो और लता बाहर खेल रहे थे. खेलते-खेलते लता को एक कुत्ते ने काट लिया अचानक लता के मुंह से उस कुत्ते के लिए बददुआ निकली. उसने कहा इस कुत्ते को मौत आ जाए और जब सुबह उठकर जब देखा तो गली के बाहर लोग इकट्ठा थे क्योंकि वह कुत्ता मरा पड़ा था और गांवभर में बदबू फैली हुई थी

----------


## anita

इतना ही नहीं एक बार लता का हाथ जल गया तो वह बहुत शोर मचाने लगी लेकिन उसकी बड़ी बहन ने कहा यह तो छोटा सा घाव है इतना क्यों चिल्ला रही है, इसपर लता ने उसके शरीर को जल जाने जैसी बात कही. तो उसी शाम रात उनके घर में आग लग गई और जली सिर्फ उसकी बहन, जलने के कारण उसकी मृत्यु हो गई

----------


## anita

यह एक नहीं बल्कि ऐसे कई घटनाएं गांववालों और लता के परिवार वालों ने सही हैं

----------


## anita

लता का पति ड्राइवर है वह गांव में कम ही रहता है. गांव के लोगों का मानना है कि उसके शरीर में किसी दुष्ट आत्मा ने कब्जा कर लिया है. भान्क्या माता के मन्दिर में हर रोज सुबह लता को लेकर जाया जाता है क्योंकि लोगों का मानना है कि उसका शरीर इसी मंदिर में उस पारलौकिक शक्ति से आजाद हो पाएगा

----------


## anita

लता की सहायता करने वाला वहां कोई नहीं है. अब उसकी काली जुबान से उसी पर धावा बोल दिया है. वह अपने पति के लिए कुछ नहीं बोल सकती और ना ही अपने परिवार से कोई बात करती है. उसे नहीं पता कब कुछ ऐसा उसके मुंह से निकल जाए जो उसके परिवार के लिए घातक सिद्ध हो. वह हर रात रोती है, दिनभर तड़पती है. अगर यह श्राप है तो उसी पर क्यों, आखिर क्या गलती थी उसकी

----------


## anita

ऐसा कहा जाता है कि शांत दिखने वाला व्यक्ति अपने अंदर कई राज समेटे होता है कुछ वैसे ही अकेले और शांत दिखाई देने वाले शहर दमन में भी कई गहरे और खौफनाक रहस्य समाए हुए हैं  ऐसे रहस्य जिन्हें समझ पाना

----------


## anita

दमन का एक होटल, जो कुछ समय पहले तक अपनी शान और खूबसूरती के लिए जाना जाता था आज अलग-थलग पड़ गया है. पहले जहां दमन आने वाला हर सैलानी उस होटल में ही ठहरने की चाहत रखता था आज वहां जाने से भी लोग कतराते हैं

----------


## anita

उस होटल की खूबसूरती भी उतनी ही है और देखने में भी वो उतना ही बेहतरीन है लेकिन स्थानीय लोगों का कहना है कि उस होटल में एक बुरी आत्मा का वास है जो वहां आने-जाने वाले हर व्यक्ति को दिखाई देती है

----------


## anita

बहुत साल पहले इस होटल में निर्मला नाम की एक महिला काम करती थी. वह होटल में काम करने वाले लोगों की इंचार्ज भी थी. स्वभाव से कोमल और काम के प्रति बेहद गंभीर निर्मला के होटल में काम करने वाले अन्य लोगों के साथ संबंध बहुत मधुर थे. लेकिन उसकी निजी जिन्दगी इतनी खुशहाल नहीं थी क्योंकि निर्मला का पति उस पर बहुत शक करता था, वह उसे ना तो पसंद करता था और ना ही उससे प्यार करता था. उस होटल का ट्रस्टी जिसकी उम्र लगभग 35-40 रही होगी अकसर उस होटल में ठहरा करता था. उसके लिए एक स्पेशल रूम का इंतजाम भी किया जाता था. अपने विवाहित जीवन से परेशान निर्मला की नजदीकी उस आदमी के साथ बढ़ती गई. कोई यह नहीं जानता था कि उनके बीच की इस दोस्ती की सीमाएं क्या हैं. लेकिन निर्मला के पति को लगता था कि निर्मला के उस आदमी के साथ नाजायज संबंध हैं

----------


## anita

निर्मला का पति जो पहले ही अपनी पत्नी पर शक करता था वह हर रोज निर्मला के साथ इस बात पर झगड़ा करने लगा. वैसे तो घर जाते ही निर्मला और उसके पति के बीच झगड़े की शुरुआत हो जाती थी लेकिन एक दिन उसके पति ने उसे मारने तक की धमकी दे डाली. झगड़ा बढ़ने लगा और उसके पति ने उसे मारने की कोशिश की. रात के अंधेरे में वह अपने पति से बचते हुए अपने होटल पहुंची लेकिन उसका पति वहां भी उसके पीछे-पीछे पहुंच गया

----------


## anita

वह चिल्लाई और अपने पति के सामने गिडगिड़ाई लेकिन उसके पति के सिर पर तो खून सवार था इसीलिए उसने निर्मला की एक नहीं सुनी. अंतत: अपने पति के हाथों निर्मला को अपनी जान से हाथ धोना पड़ा. निर्मला के शरीर पर उसके पति ने चाकू से कई वार किए और साथ ही उस आदमी को भी मार डाला जिस पर उसे शक था

----------


## anita

अगले दिन सुबह जब होटल की साफ सफाई की जा रही थी तब होटल कर्मचारियों को स्टोर रूम में से निर्मला का शव मिला और गेस्ट हाउस में से उस आदमी की लाश

----------


## anita

कहानी यहीं खत्म नहीं हुई क्योंकि होटल में काम करने वाले लोगों का कहना है कि निर्मला की मृत्यु के बाद भी उन्हें निर्मला की परछाई होटल में घूमते हुए नजर आती थी. वह अपने हाथ में चादर लिए हुए हर कमरे का निरीक्षण करती थी. इतना ही नहीं रात के समय किचन और स्टोर रूम में भी निर्मला के होने का एहसास होता है. स्टोर रूम की तरफ से निर्मला के रोने की भी आवाजें सुनाई देती थीं

----------


## anita

निर्मला को शराब से चिढ़ थी. उसका पति दिन रात पीता था जिसकी वजह से उनका विवाहित जीवन बर्बाद हो गया था इसीलिए उस होटल में अगर कहीं भी शराब की बोतल होती थी तो वह अचानक टूट जाती थी

----------


## anita

इन सभी घटनाओं के बाद कर्मचारियों ने वहां काम करने से इंकार कर दिया और फिर होटल मालिकों ने होटल को ही बंद कर दिया. लेकिन रात के समय उस होटल के पास से गुजरने वाले लोगों को कई बार उस होटल में से किसी के रोने की आवाजें सुनाई देती हैं

----------


## hindi9

Anita ji aur bhi likhiye

----------


## devar_ji

Bahut hi badhiya anita ji

----------


## crushh

Likhti rahiye anita ji

----------


## anita

सूत्र पे आने और सुन्दर शब्दों के लिए आप सबका धन्यवाद 

कोशिश जारी है

----------


## anita

कोटा शहर में एक पुरानी हवेली है। हवेली का नाम है ब्रिज भवन जो अब एक होटल है। इस होटल में देश दुनिया से पर्यटक आते हैं, लेकिन इसके अंदर कदम रखते ही एक आहट सी होती है। वो आहट है यहां पर वास करने वाली आत्मा की। कहा जाता है कि ब्रिज भवन में एक अंग्रेज की आत्मा आज भी वास करती है। वो अंग्रेज जिसे भवन के सेंट्रल हॉल में उसके दो जुड़वां बेटों के साथ मार दिया गया था।

----------


## anita

यह भवन 180 साल पुराना है। इसे हेरिटेज इमारत के रूप में घोष*ित कर दिया गया है। बात 1857 की है, जब देश भर में अंग्रेजों के ख*िलाफ जंग छिड़ी हुई थी। चंबल नदी के किनारे स्थ*ित ब्रिज भवन का निर्माण को ब्रिटिश रेजीडेंसी के रूप में किया गया था।

----------


## anita

ब्रिटिश राज में हिंदू-मुसलमानों के बीच अंग्रेजों ने झगड़ा करवा दिया। मंदिरों के पास गो मांस फेंक देते और मस्ज*िदों के पास सुअर का मांस। इस वजह से दोनों धर्मों के बीच जंग छिड़ गई। 1829 में सती प्रथा पर प्रतिबंध लगा दिया गया। बाद में जब आम जनता को अंग्रेजों की चाल समझ में आ गई, तब दोनों समुदायों के लोग एक जुट हो गये और एक संगठन बना लिया।

----------


## anita

1857 में अफवाह फैल गई कि भारतीय सिपाहियों को दी जाने वाली बंदूकों की गोलियों को बनाने में पोर्क और बीफ का इस्तेमाल किया जाता है। हिंदुओं में गोमांस और मुसलमानों में पोर्क पूरी तरह प्रतिबंध*ित है। लिहाजा सिपाहियों ने विद्रोह कर दिया। इसी विद्रोह के दौरान मेजर चार्ल्स बर्टन और उसके दो जुड़वां बेटे कोटा रेजीडेंसी में रहते थे।

----------


## anita

सिपाहियों ने विद्रोह की जंग छेड़ दी और ब्रिज भवन को घेर लिया। उस वक्त मेजर बर्टन की सुरक्षा में महज एक ऊंट-चालक था। सिपाहियों के गुस्से को देख मेजर के दोनों बेटे ऊपर के माले पर चले गये और चिल्ला-चिल्ला कर मदद मांगने लगे। जबकि मेजर को नीचे सेंट्रल हॉल में सिपाहियों ने पकड़ लिया और वहीं पर चाकू से गोद कर हत्या कर दी।

----------


## anita

पिता की मौत को देख दोनों बेटे ऊपर की ओर भागे और अंत में जब उन्हें कुछ नहीं मिला तो छत से कूद गये। ऊंचाई से गिरने के तुरंत बाद उन दोनों को भी मार डाला गया। यह मंजर बेहद खौफनाक था, क्योंकि बाप के किये की सजा बेटों को भुगतनी पड़ी थी। अचानक हुई मौत के बाद बर्टन की आत्मा को शायद शांति नहीं मिली और लोग कहते हैं कि उसकी आत्मा आज भी इसी ब्रिज भवन में निवास करती है।

----------


## anita

इस बात की पुष्ट*ि 1980 में कोटा की पूर्व महारानी ने ब्रिटेन के पत्रकार को दिये गये इंटरव्यू में कहा था कि उन्होंने कई बार अपने ड्रॉइंग रूम (सेंट्रल हॉल) में मेजर के भूत को देखा है। उन्होंने यहां तक बताया कि उन्होंने एक बूढ़े आदमी के अक्स को देखा, जिसके हाथ में एक डंडा था। हालांकि उन्होंने बताया कि उस आत्मा ने उन्हें कभी कोई क्षति नहीं पहुंचायी।

----------


## anita

ब्रिज भवन जो अब कोटा स्टेट गेस्ट हाउस बन गया है, यहां काम करने वाले लोग बताते हैं कि अक्सर छत व बागीचे में किसी के चलने की आवाजें आती हैं। लोग बताते हैं कि अगर रात के अंधेरे में कोई छत पर या बागीचे में जाता है, तो उसे थप्पड़ पड़ जाता है। लोगों का मानना है कि यह थप्पड़ कोई और नहीं मेजर का भूत ही मारता है।

----------


## anita

कालका से शिमला तक जाने वाले रेल रूट पर वैसे तो कई सारी टनल पड़ती हैं, लेकिन उनमें सबसे खास और खौफनाक है टनल नंबर 33। कहा जाता है कि इस टनल में आज भी उस इंजीनियर की आत्मा का वास है, जिसने टनल के ठीक सामने आत्महत्या कर ली थी।

----------


## anita

टनल का नाम है दि बरोग टनल, जिसे टनल नंबर 33 भी कहते हैं। 1143.61 मीटर लंबी यह टनल कालका-शिमला मार्ग पर बरोग रेलवे स्टेशन के पास स्थ*ित है। इसका निर्माण 20वीं सदी में हुआ था और यह दुनिया की सबसे सीधी टनल है। इस टनल को पार करने में ट्रेन ढाई मिनट लेती है।

----------


## anita

ब्रिटिश काल में कर्नल बरोग नाम का ब्रिटिश इंजीनियर था, जिसे इस टनल बनाने की जिम्मेदारी दी गई। उस दौरान पहाड़ों को काटने के लिये बड़े-बड़े शीशों और एसिटिलीन गैस का इस्तेमाल किया जाता था। कर्नल ने सबसे पहले पहाड़ का निरीक्षण किया और दो छोर पर मार्क लगाये और मजदूरों को दोनों छोर से सुरंग खोदने के निर्देश दिये। उसका अनुमान था कि खुदाई करते-करते दोनों सुरंगें बीच में आकर मिल जायेंगी, लेकिन ऐसा नहीं हुआ।

----------


## anita

कर्नल के काम में थोड़ा डेविएशन आ गया। सुरंग खोदते वक्त ऐसे डेविएशन आना वैसे आम बात है, लेकिन ब्रिटिश सरकार को यह ठीक नहीं लगा। सरकार ने पैसे की बर्बादी करने का कर्नल पर 1 रुपए का जुर्माना ठोक दिया। मजदूरों ने भी बहुत खरी खोटी सुनायी क्योंकि उनकी मेहतन बेकार चली गई थी। इंजीनियर इस बात को लेकर बेहद परेशान हो गया और एक दिन अपने कुत्ते को लेकर सुबह टहलने निकला और खुद को गोली मार ली।

----------


## anita

जिस जगह पर इंजीनियर ने खुद को गोली मारी थी उस जगह पर आज बरोग पाइन वुड होटल है। खून से सना इंजीनियर का शव घंटों तक वहीं पड़ा रहा। जिस वक्त इंजीनियर ने खुद को गोली मारी थी, उस वक्त वहां कोई नहीं था। इस आत्महत्या का प्रत्यक्षदर्शी सिर्फ कुत्ता था। क्योंकि गांव वालों को वहां तक पहुंचने में लग गये। बरोग को अर्द्धनिर्मित टनल के सामने ही दफना दिया गा।

----------


## anita

इंजीनियर की मौत के बाद 1900 में टनल पर फिर से काम शुरू हुआ और 1903 में टनल पूरी तरह तैयार हो गई। ब्रिटिस सरकार ने टनल का नाम इंजीनियर के नाम से ही रखा बारोग टनल। इस टनल को पूरा करने का काम एचएस हर्लिंगटन ने किया। उनकी मदद स्थानीय संत बाबा भालकू ने भी की। इस टनल के निर्माण में 8.4 लाख रुपए का खर्च आया।

----------


## anita

स्थानीय लोगों का मानना है कि इस टनल में आज भी इंजीनयिर की आत्मा घूमती है। यही कारण है कि रात के वक्त इस टनल के पास कोई नहीं जाता है। स्थानीय लोगों का यह भी कहना है कि रात को टनल के अंदर से किसी के करहाने की आवाज़ें आती हैं।

----------


## anita

हालांकि वास्तव में यह टनल बेहद खौफनाक है भी। अगर टनल के अंदर लगी सारी लाइटें बुझा दी जायें, तो अंदर बेहद डरावना मंजर होता है। अंदर पहाड़ का पानी रिसता रहता है। इस टनल के अंदर कुछ दूर चलने पर आपको एक सुरंग मिलेगी, जहां से अजीबो-गरीब आवाजें आती हैं। सरकार ने उस सुरंग को बंद करने के लिये लोहे का दरवाजा भी लगाया, लेकिन एक दिन लोगों को दरवाजे का ताला टूटा मिला। तब से लेकर आज तक उसमें ताला नहीं डाला गया। कोई भी वहां जाकर खौफनाक आवाज़ें सुन सकता है। आप भी!

----------


## anita

सपनों की नगरी मुंबई के बारे में तो हम सभी जानते हैं. लेकिन शायद किसी को भी यह नहीं पता कि छोटे शहरों के लोगों के बड़े-बड़े सपनों को पूरा करने वाले इस शहर से एक ऐसी भयानक दास्तां जुड़ी हुई है जो किसी की भी रूह को हिला कर रख देगी

----------


## anita

माना जाता है जिस तरह इस संसार में सच के साथ झूठ और अच्छाई के साथ बुराई का भी वास है उसी प्रकार अगर हम ईश्वरीय ताकतों पर भरोसा करते हैं तो हमें शैतानों पर भी विश्वास करना ही पड़ेगा

----------


## anita

इस लेख में हम आपको माहिम (मुंबई) की एक ऐसी चॉल के बारे में बताने जा रहे हैं जहां कई लोगों ने ऐसी ही बुरी ताकतों का अनुभव किया है. यहां रहने वाली अदृश्य ताकतों के घेरे में कई लोग आ चुके हैं

----------


## anita

माहिम की इस चॉल के बीचोबीच एक कुंआ है जिसके बारे में यह कहा जाता है कि आज से 25 साल पहले जब चॉल में ही रहने वाली एक 50 वर्षीय महिला सुलोचना इस कुएं से पानी भर रही थी तभी अचानक उसका पैर फिसल गया और वह कुएं में जा गिरी. कुएं में गिरने के बाद वह मदद के लिए काफी चीखी-चिल्लाई लेकिन इससे पहले की कोई उसकी मदद के लिए आता पानी के अंदर दम घुट जाने के कारण उसकी मौत हो गई

----------


## anita

इस चॉल में रहने वाले लोगों का कहना है कि अगर कभी रात के समय वह उस कुएं के पास से गुजरते हैं तो उन्हें वहां एक औरत नजर आती है. वह औरत किसी को कुछ नहीं कहती लेकिन गुमसुम सी वहीं आसपास घूमती रहती है

----------


## anita

मुंबई के माहिल इलाके में पैराडाइज सिनेमा के ठीक पीछे एक इमारत है. इस इमारत को राम साकेत बिल्डिंग कहा जाता है और इसी बिल्डिंग के कंपाउंड में है वो कुआं जिसे अब सील कर दिया गया है. क्योंकि लोगों का मानना था कि अगर इस कुएं को खुला रखा गया तो स्थानीय लोगों के लिए यह नुकसानदेह साबित हो सकता है. वैसे तो इस कुएं के आसपास जिस आत्मा को भटकते हुए देखा गया है वह किसी को नुकसान नहीं पहुंचाती

----------


## anita

इस चॉल में रहने वाले एक वृद्ध व्यक्ति का कहना है कि जिस महिला का पांव फिसलने की वजह से वह कुएं में जा गिरी थी, वह महिला उनकी परिचित थी और जिस महिला की आत्मा कुएं के पास विचरण करती है वह उसी की है

----------


## anita

हैरानी की बात तो यह है कि उस वृद्ध व्यक्ति का कहना है कि वह आत्मा हर अमावस्या की रात को यहां जरूर आती है और सुबह होते ही गायब हो जाती है. इतना ही नहीं इस चॉल के मालिक रिचर्ड हर रोज आकर कुएं के पास फूल चढ़ाकर जाते हैं ताकि वह आत्मा शांत रहे

----------


## anita

रात के अंधेरे में जब दोस्तों के साथ बस में सफर करना हो तो आप सभी कितने उत्साहित रहते हैं. सोचते होंगे कितना मजा आएगा. पूरे रास्ते गपशप करते जाएंगे, हंसी-मजाक और गाने-बजाने के बीच रास्ता कब कट जाएगा पता तक नहीं चलेगा. लेकिन जरूरी नहीं जैसा आप सोचते हैं वैसा ही हो. क्योंकि कई बार कुछ ऐसा अजीबोगरीब होने लगता है जो आपकी कल्पना से परे हैं. आप समझ ही नहीं पाते हैं कि यह क्या और क्यों हो रहा है

----------


## anita

मधु और उसके दोस्तों के साथ भी कुछ ऐसा ही हुआ. यह कहानी नहीं मधु के जीवन की एक ऐसी खौफनाक हकीकत है जिसे वह चाहते हुए भी कभी नहीं भुला पाएगी

----------


## anita

कॉलेज ट्रिप पर दोस्तों के साथ जाना सभी नौजवानों को खूब भाता है. मधु और उसके दोस्तों ने भी कुछ ऐसा ही प्लान किया कि वह आने वाले वीकेंड पर अपने दोस्त दीपक के गांव जाएंगे. सभी अपने-अपने घरों से रात 8 बजे एक स्थान पर एकत्रित हुए जहां से उन्होंने अपनी मंजिल की ओर जाना था. शुरुआत हुई कॉलेज के पुरानी यादों को एक बार फिर ताजा करने से और यह सिलसिला पूरी रात चलता गया. कुछ दोस्त सो गए तो कुछ गप्पे मारने में मशगूल

----------


## anita

आधी रात होने को आई थी कि अचानक उनकी बस एक सुनसान रास्ते पर जाकर बंद पड़ गई. ड्राइवर हाइवे से ना लाकर गाड़ी को छोटे रास्ते से ले जाना चाह रहा था लेकिन दीपक के अलावा शायद किसी को नहीं पता था कि आसपास के लोग उस रास्ते को मनहूस मानते थे. लेकिन दीपक की तो आंख लग गई थी वह कैसे जान पाता कि ड्राइवर कहा से लेकर जा रहा है

----------


## anita

गाड़ी बंद पड़ते ही बस में बैठे कुछ लोग ड्राइवर की मदद करने के लिए नीचे उतर आए. जैसे ही वे नीचे उतरे उन्हें बाहर एक अजीब सी गंध का अहसास हुआ. कहते हैं जब बिना किसी वजह आपको बुरी गंध की अनुभूति होने लगे तो समझ लीजिए कोई बुरी आत्मा आपके आसपास ही है. मधु और उसके दोस्त इस बात से अनजान थे लेकिन अचानक उनकी नजर बस के टायर पर पड़ी जिसपर खून लगा हुआ था. ध्यान से देखा तो पता चला बस के नीचे एक काली बिल्ली आ गई है

----------


## anita

गांव का रहने वाली दीपक काली बिल्ली का मरना एक अपशकुन मानता था लेकिन उसके दोस्त इस बात पर हंसने लगे. उन्हें यह सब दकियानूसी लगा. सब बस से नीचे उतर आए थे. मधु की नजर अचानक पेड़ के सामने बैठी एक औरत पर गई. दूर से उसे कुछ दिखाई तो नहीं दिया लेकिन उसे लगा कोई उसे हाथ हिलाकर बुला रहा है. दोस्त आपस में मशगूल थे ऐसे में मधु ने अकेले ही उस औरत के पास कदम बढ़ा दिए. जैसे-जैसे मधु उसके पास जाती जा रही थी वह अजीब गंध और तेज होने लगी. उसने कुछ दूर से उस औरत से पूछा यहां अकेली क्यों बैठी हों? उसने कोई उत्तर नहीं दिया बस लगातार हाथ हिलाती रही. एक बार तो मधु डर गई लेकिन फिर उसने सोचा आत्मा या भूत-प्रेत जैसा कुछ नहीं होता, हो सकता है किसी को वाकई मदद की जरूरत हो. यह सोचते हुए वह उस औरत के पास पहुंच गई. जिसने साधारण से कपड़े पहने हुए थे और बाल अच्छी तरह बांध रखे थे. उसके बाल बहुत लंबे प्रतीत होते थे. लेकिन अचानक मधु की नजर उसके हाथ पर पड़ी जो पूरी तरह जला हुआ था. मधु यह देखकर डर गई. जैसे ही उस महिला ने उसे कुछ बोलना चाहा मधु डर के मारे कांपने लगी. देखने में तो वह औरत थी लेकिन उसकी आवाज बहुत भयानक थी. ऐसी की सुनते ही आपके शरीर में सिरहन पैदा हो जाए. वह डर गई और वापिस बस के पास भागने के लिए कदम बढ़ाने लगी लेकिन उसके पैरों ने तो जैसे हिलने से भी मना कर दिया था. वह कांपने लगी. उस औरत ने बोला मुझे साथ ले चलो यहां नहीं रहना. मधु और ज्यादा डर गई. दोस्तों को आवाज लगाना चाहती थी पर नहीं लगा पाई. अचानक उसे आवाज सुनाई दी मधु चलो बस ठीक हो गई है. उसने पूरी जान से भागने की कोशिश की लेकिन उसके बाल उस औरत ने पकड़ लिए. उसने फिर भी हिम्मत नहीं हारी वह भागने लगी. शायद इस खींचतान में उसके कुछ बाल उस औरत के हाथ में रह गए थे. उसने ड्राइवर को जल्द से जल्द वहां से भागने को कहा. वह चीखने लगी. उसके दोस्तों ने जब यह बात सुनी तो किसी ने उसका विश्वास नहीं किया

----------


## anita

लेकिन पता नहीं क्यों उसे वह औरत अब हर जगह दिखाई देती है. वह जहां भी जाती है वह औरत साये की तरह साथ रहती है. मधु डरती है पर जानती है कि कोई भी उसका विश्वास नहीं करेगा

----------


## anita

पढ़ने वाले इस कहानी को भी मनगढ़ंत मानकर नजरअंदाज कर देंगे लेकिन किसी के मानने या ना मानने से सच तो नहीं बदल सकता और सच यही है कि उस रात एक छोटी सी शर्त लगाकर शायद मैंने अपने जीवन के सबसे भयानक और खौफनाक पल को आमंत्रित किया था

----------


## anita

बात आज से 5 साल पहले की है. मैंने अपनी जॉब चेंज की और जिस कंपनी को जॉइन किया उसका हेड क्वार्टर बंगलुरू में था. एक सेमिनार के लिए मुझे अपने ऑफिस की तरफ से बंगलुरू जाना पड़ा जहां अन्य शहरों में स्थित ब्रांचों से भी लोग आए थे. उन्हीं सब लोगों में से तीन अजय, नवीन और अमित से मेरी अच्छी दोस्ती हो गई

----------


## anita

हम चारो कंपनी के गेस्ट हाउस में रुके हुए थे. 2 दिन तक चलने वाले इस सेमिनार का टाइम सुबह 9 से 5:30 तक का था इसीलिए हम तीनों के पास काफी समय बच जाता था. अजय, नवीन और अमित के स्वभाव एक-दूसरे से पूरी तरह अलग थे. अजय बहुत बातूनी और मजाकिया था वहीं नवीन बहुत कम बोलता था. नवीन की ही तरह अमित भी थोड़ा रिजर्व था लेकिन उसका सेंस ऑफ ह्यूमर बहुत मजेदार था. एक बार हम सभी साथ बैठे हुए थे तभी अजय ने कहा मैंने देखा है होटल के पीछे एक कब्रिस्तान है, अगर टाइम मिला तो वहां जरूर जाएंगे

----------


## anita

अगले दिन तड़के सुबह हमें अपने-अपने शहरों के लिए निकलना था इसीलिए रात के समय हम सभी ने सोचा क्यों ना एक साथ कुछ अच्छा समय बिताया जाए

----------


## anita

सभी लोग मेरे कमरे में एकत्रित हुए और वहीं खाना-पीना मंगवा लिया. ड्रिंक तो हम सभी ने की लेकिन अजय को कुछ ज्यादा ही नशा हो गया था. अजय ने फिर से वहीं कब्रिस्तान का जिक्र छेड़ दिया. नवीन जो ऐसी जगह जाना या बात करना बिल्कुल पसंद नहीं करता था उसने अजय को चुप हो जाने के लिए कहा लेकिन अजय कहां किसी की सुनने वाला था. अजय चुप नहीं हुआ और गुस्से में आकर नवीन ने उसे कब्रिस्तान में एक घंटे बिताकर आने जैसे शर्त लगा दी. नशे में धुत्त अजय जाने लगा तो मैं भी उसके साथ ही चला गया

----------


## anita

कब्रिस्तान के बाहर पहुंचे ही थे कि एक बेहद वृद्ध से दिखने वाले व्यक्ति, अबू चाचा ने हमें रोक दिया. उसने कहा इतनी रात को अंदर जाना खतरनाक है. वैसे भी यह जगह मृत लोगों का घर है. इस समय उन्हें परेशान करना तुम्हें महंगा पड़ सकता है. ना अजय और ना ही मैं ऐसी बातों पर विश्वास करते थे इसीलिए मैंने उन्हें बोला मेरे बहुत करीबी रिश्तेदार की कब्र यहां है, मैं कल वापस लंदन जा रहा हूं इसीलिए एक बार यहां आना चाहता था

----------


## anita

अबू चाचा भावुक हो गए और हमें अंदर जाने दिया. अंदर जाते ही मुझे और अजय को ऐसा लगा कि कोई हमारा गला दबा रहा है. हमें सांस आनी बंद होने लगी. जहां तक मेरी नजरें जा रही थीं सिर्फ और सिर्फ अंधेरा था कि अचानक मुझे एक परछाई अपने आसपास घूमती दिखाई देने लगी. यूं तो कब्रिस्तान में प्रवेश करने से ही मुझे अजीब सा महसूस होने लग गया था लेकिन सांस ना आना और सांस लेने पर अजीब सी बदबू का अहसास होना बेहद भयावह हो गया था. अचानक किसी ने मेरे और अजय के पैरों को पकड़ लिया. लेकिन किसने यह हमें समझ नहीं आ रहा था. हम ना तो सांस ले पा रहे थे और ना ही आगे बढ़ पा रहे थे. अचानक एक व्यक्ति दूर से भाग-भाग चिल्लाता आया. वह हमारे पास दौड़कर आया और जमीन पर अपनी लाठी से वार करने लगा. वह किसे मार रहा था हमें नहीं पता लेकिन उसके ऐसा करने से हमारे पैरों की जकड़न जरूर खत्म हुई

----------


## anita

अचानक वह हम पर बरस पड़ा कि इतनी रात गए हम यहां क्या कर रहे हैं. उसने बताया यहां कई दुष्ट आत्माएं रहती हैं जो रात के समय सक्रिय हो जाती हैं. उसका रोज उन आत्माओं से सामना होता था इसीलिए अब उन्हें भगाना उसकी आदत बन गया था

----------


## superidiotonline

बहुत डर लग रहा है। बड़ी भयानक कहानी है।

----------


## anita

हमने उसे बोला कि हम अबू चाचा से पूछकर ही अंदर आए हैं और उन्होंने तो कुछ ऐसा नहीं बताया. उसने कहा कौन अबू चाचा, यहां का गार्ड मैं हूं. उसने बोला आपसे पहले भी बहुत से लोगों ने एक वृद्ध को कब्रिस्तान के आसपास देखने की बात कही है लेकिन मुझे कभी वह नजर नहीं आया. गार्ड के मुंह से यह सब सुनकर हम और ज्यादा देर तक नहीं रुक पाए और सुबह के लगभग 3:30 बजे होटल पहुंचकर हमने चैन की सांस ली.

----------


## anita

कहते हैं अमावस की रात, जब अंधेरा अपने चरम पर होता है, भूत-प्रेत और आत्माएं अपने-अपने गुप्त ठिकानों को छोड़कर इंसानों की दुनिया में प्रवेश कर जाती हैं. इस रात उनकी सारी शक्तियां एकत्र होकर और मजबूत हो जाती हैं और उन्हें हराना बहुत मुश्किल हो जाता है

----------


## anita

दूसरी कहानी भी अमावस की उसी खौफनाक अंधेरी रात से जुड़ी हुई है. यह कहानी कोलागढ़ नामक एक गांव की है. कोलागढ़ में लोग बहुत कम रहते थे जिसका कारण था वहां का भयानक और बहुत ही घना जंगल. लोगों का तो यह भी कहना था कि वहां कुछ दुष्ट आत्माएं वास करती हैं

----------


## anita

मेरी नानी की बड़ी बहन का परिवार उस गांव में रहता है. एक पारिवारिक कार्यक्रम के दौरान मुझे भी वहां जाना पड़ा. पहले वहां जाने का मेरा कोई मन नहीं था क्योंकि मैंने सुना था वहां मनोरंजन के कोई साधन नहीं थे तो मुझे वहां जाना बहुत बोरिंग लग रहा था. लेकिन मैं नहीं जानता था कि कोलागढ़ ही मेरे जीवन का सबसे बड़ा और रोमांचक अनुभव बन जाएगा

----------


## anita

वह रात भी अमावस की थी. हम गांव की ओर जा ही रहे थे कि अचानक रास्ते में वह घना और अंधेरा जंगल पड़ा. शहर के लोगों के लिए वह एक टूरिस्ट स्पॉट हो सकता था लेकिन गांव वाले उसे आत्माओं का बसेरा मानते थे

----------


## anita

मुझे यह सब बहुत दकियानूसी लगा लेकिन रात होते-होते मैंने जो भी देखा वह वाकई दिल दहला देने वाला था. मैं और मेरा परिवार गाड़ी में बैठकर वो जंगल क्रॉस कर रहे थे. दिन पूरी तरह ढल चुका था और रात के करीब 11 बजने को आए थे.

----------


## anita

वह जंगल बहुत बड़ा था इसीलिए उसे पार करने में काफी समय लग रहा था. जहां-जहां गाड़ी की लाइट पड़ती बस वहीं कुछ नजर आता था. अचानक हमने देखा कि गाड़ी के सामने एक तेज रोशनी चमकने लगी. हमें लगा कि शायद बिजली गिरी है लेकिन मौसम एकदम साफ था.आगे चले तो पीछे किसी ने हमें आवाज लगाई कि गाड़ी रोक ले. लेकिन ड्राइवर के बहुत जोर देने पर हमने गाड़ी रुकवाने का प्लान कैंसल कर दिया.

----------


## anita

हमने देखा कि एक महिला पेड के किनारे खड़ी थी, जैसे किसी के आने के इंतजार में हो. हमने उसे देखकर अनदेखा कर दिया लेकिन उसने हमें नजरअंदाज नहीं किया. अचानक ऐसा लगा जैसे हमारी गाड़ी में हमारे अलावा भी कोई बैठा है. मां और मैं पीछे थे लेकिन पहले जिस आराम से बैठे थे अचानक वह सब गायब हो गया था. गाड़ी में अजीब सी बदबू थी. मुझे डर लगने लगा लेकिन ड्राइवर ने कहा डरने की बात नहीं है, यह कुछ दूर जाकर उतर जाएगी. हम डर गए कि कौन और कहां उतर जाएगी?

----------


## anita

हम सब ऐसे बैठे रहे जैसे शरीर में जान ही न हो. 20-25 मिनट तक सब बहुत भयानक रहा लेकिन अचानक सब ठीक हो गया और ऐसा लगा वातावरण में जो शोक था उसके स्थान पर जीवंतता वापस आ गई हो. ड्राइवर ने कहा यहां कुछ आत्माएं ऐसी हैं जो यात्रियों को बुरी आत्मा से बचाने के लिए उनके साथ-साथ चलती हैं और एक सुरक्षित स्थान पर लाकर उन्हें छोड़ देती हैं. हम डरे रहे, सहमे रहे और बस घर जल्दी से जल्दी पहुंचने की दुआ करते रहे.

----------


## anita

आपने किस्से-कहानियों में तो कई बार देखा और सुना होगा कि जब भी किसी ने मरने के बाद इंसानों की दुनिया से मोह रखा है उसके इस मोह और लगाव का खामियाजा उसे नहीं बल्कि उन लोगों को भुगतना पड़ा है जिनके साथ उस व्यक्ति का संबंध था. यह कहानी भी ऐसे ही एक बच्चे की है जो अपनी मां से बहुत प्यार करता था इतना कि उनके बिना एक दिन भी नहीं रह पाता था. दस वर्ष की उम्र में सौरव को उसके पिता जी ने हॉस्टल भेज दिया लेकिन वह अपनी मां से दूर नहीं जाना चाहता था

----------


## anita

सौरव को हॉस्टल भेजने का एक कारण उसका हर समय डरना और आत्मनिर्भर ना बन पाना था. सौरव अपने माता-पिता का इकलौता बेटा था इसीलिए उसके अभिभावक उसे सारी खुशियां देना चाहते थे लेकिन सौरव का व्यवहार उन्हें बहुत परेशान करता था. वह किसी से बात नहीं करता था और अकेला ही रहता था. इसीलिए उसे हॉस्टल भेज दिया गया

----------


## anita

सौरव अनमने ढंग से हॉस्टल जाने के लिए तैयार हो गया. माता-पिता की जबरदस्ती उसे बिल्कुल पसंद नहीं आ रही थी लेकिन फिर भी हॉस्टल जाना उसकी मजबूरी बन गया. उसके माता-पिता उसे छोड़ने हॉस्टल तक भी आए लेकिन उन्हें बाय कहते समय भी सौरव का चेहरा उदास था. सौरव की मां ने तो अपने दिल पर पत्थर रखकर बेटे को अलविदा कहा

----------


## anita

खैर दिन बीतने लगे लेकिन दिन बीतने के साथ-साथ सौरव का अपनी मां से अलगाव और दुखदायी होने लगा. वह अपनी क्लास के बच्चों से घुलमिल नहीं पा रहा था और शिक्षकों का सख्त व्यवहार उसे बहुत परेशान किए हुए था. वह दिन-रात रोता रहता और अपनी मां को फोन पर सब बताता

----------


## anita

सौरव की मां अपने इकलौते बच्चे को बहुत मिस करती थी वहीं सौरव भी अपने घर को बहुत याद करता था. हॉस्टल के नियम बहुत कड़े थे इसीलिए सौरव अपनी मां से ज्यादा देर तक बात भी नहीं कर पाता था

----------


## anita

सौरव को कई बार रात को डर लगता था. घर पर तो वह अपनी मां के पास सोने चला जाता था लेकिन यहां तो ऐसा कुछ संभव नहीं था. उस रात भी वहीं हुआ. दिन में सौरव के सीनियर्स ने उसे कुछ मनगढ़ंत भूतहा किस्से यह कहकर सुनाए थे कि यह सब सच है. बेचारे सौरव ने भी उनकी बातों पर विश्वास कर लिया.

----------


## anita

रात को जब सौरव सोने गया तो उसने अपने बेड पर एक अजीब सी लिखावट देखी. वह उसे पढ़ नहीं पा रहा था. उसने महसूस किया कि उसके कमरे में कुछ तो बहुत अजीब है. पहले उसे बदबू आने लगी और बाद में उसे अपनी चीजें इधर-उधर जाती दिखाई दीं. किसी तरह उसने अपनी आंखें बंद की और कब उसे नींद आ गई पता नहीं चला. लेकिन रात को करीब 3 बजे एक खौफनाक आवाज ने उसकी नींद खोल दी

----------


## anita

कोई उसका नाम ले कर तेज-तेज चिल्ला रहा था. उसे यह आवाज अपने ही कमरे में से आ रही थी. सौरव का दिल बहुत कमजोर था. लेकिन फिर भी हिम्मत कर वह इधर-उधर देखने लगा कि कौन है. लेकिन उसे कोई नजर नहीं आया

----------


## anita

अचानक उसे अपना बेड हिलता हुआ महसूस हुआ. वह चीखने लगा लेकिन किसी ने उसकी मदद नहीं की. वह बेड से उतरा और फिर उसी आवाज का पीछा करने लगा. उसे महसूस हुआ कि यह आवाज उसकी अलमारी में से आ रही है. अलमारी जोर-जोर से खटक रही थी. सौरव डर से कांपने लगा लेकिन उसने जैसे ही अलमारी खोली सामने उसे एक भयानक सा व्यक्ति नजर आया. उस खौफनाक चेहरे को देखकर वह डर के मारे बेहोश हो गया और फिर कभी नहीं उठा. डॉक्टरों का कहना था कि दिल का दौरा पड़ने से सौरव की मौत हो गई. उसके सभी सीनियर और क्लासमेट्स को अपने किए पर बहुत पछतावा हुआ. शायद उन्हें नहीं पता था कि यह छोटा सा मजाक सौरव की जान ले लेगा

----------


## anita

जब सौरव की मां को उसके मरने की खबर दी गई तो वह बिल्कुल पत्थर बन गई. वह ना रोती थी और ना ही कोई हरकत करती थी. बस एक जिन्दा लाश की तरह बैठी रहती थी. लेकिन एक दिन वह बहुत खुश थी. वह ना सिर्फ हंस रही थी बल्कि उसने सौरव के पसंद का खाना भी बनाया था.

----------


## anita

जब सौरव के पिता ने उससे पूछा कि वह यह सब क्या कर रही है तो उसने बोला सौरव आया है ना इसीलिए उसकी पसंद का खाना बना रही हूं

----------


## anita

पहले उन्हें लगा कि सौरव के जाने का गम ने सौरव की माता को मानसिक रूप से परेशान कर दिया है. लेकिन जब उन्हें भी घर में किसी तीसरे के होने का अहसास हुआ तो वह हैरान रह गए. सौरव का कमरा बिल्कुल वैसा था जैसा सौरव के समय होता था. सौरव की आवाजें सुनाई देने लगीं और कभी-कभी तो उसकी छवि भी उसके पिता देख लेते. सौरव की मां बहुत खुश थी क्योंकि उनका बेटा अब कभी ना जाने के लिए उनके पास आ गया है. वह रात को उसी के कमरे में सोती और पहले की ही तरह उसके पसंद का ध्यान रखती. उसके टी.वी. देखने का टाइम और खेलने का टाइम सब फिक्स था. जिसका अनुसरण आज भी किया जाता था. फर्क बस इतना था कि अब सौरव अपनी मां के साथ ही खेलता और उन्हीं के हाथ से खाता क्योंकि और कोई उसे देख नहीं पाता था ना

----------


## anita

महाराष्ट्र का एक छोटा सा गांव है मालवन. शायद इस गांव का नाम भी किसी ने ना सुना हो लेकिन हम जो सच आपको बताने जा रहे हैं वह बेहद खौफनाक और किसी की भी रूह को हिलाकर रख देने वाला है

----------


## anita

कहते हैं इस गांव में हर साल तीन निश्चित दिनों के अंदर आत्माएं अपना बसेरा जमाती हैं और वह तीन दिन गांव भर के लिए किसी बुरे सपने से कम नहीं बीतते

----------


## anita

मालवन का रास्ता डरावना और टूटा-फूटा है. पर्यटकों के लिए यह स्थान कभी भी दिलचस्प नहीं रहा इसीलिए यहां आने वाले लोग गांव के ही होते हैं या फिर उन्हीं के रिश्तेदार ही इस स्थान पर आते हैं. वह सभी इस बात को जानते हैं कि यहां हर साल दुष्ट आत्माएं आती हैं लेकिन उन भटके हुए मुसाफिरों का क्या जो गलती से उन्हीं तीन दिनों के भीतर यहां पहुंच गए हैं? उनके लिए तो जैसे खुद ही मौत को निमंत्रण देना है

----------


## anita

गांव वाले अपने घरों में ताला लगाकर इस स्थान से कहीं दूर चले जाते हैं. उन तीन दिनों में यहां सिर्फ और सिर्फ मौत का ही तांडव होता है. वहां अगर किसी के होने का एहसास होता है तो वह बस दुष्ट आत्माओं का. इसके अलावा इन तीन दिनों में अघोरी साधु भी अपनी ताकत बढ़ाने और इन भटकती दुष्ट रूहों को अपने कब्जे में करने के लिए वहां पहुंचते हैं, जिनका एकमात्र उद्देश्य किसी की भलाई नहीं बल्कि किसी भटकते मुसाफिर के शरीर में उन रूहों को सालभर के लिए कैद कर उससे अपनी हर इच्छा की पूर्ति करवाना होता

----------


## anita

स्थानीय लोगों का मानना है कि आज से लगभग कई सौ साल पहले एक दुष्ट राजा यहां राज करता था. गांव के सरपंच की बेटी जो बहुत खूबसूरत और चुलबुली थी उस पर उस राजा की नीयत फिसल गई और वह किसी भी हाल में उसे अपना बनाने के लिए ललचाने लगा

----------


## anita

राजा ने उस युवती को लाने के लिए अपनी सेना भेजी लेकिन जब गांव वालों को इस बात का पता चला तो वे सैनिकों के विरोध में आ गए और उन्होंने आखिरी सांस तक उस युवती को बचाने का निश्चय किया. गांव वाले पहले ही उस दरिंदे राजा के जुल्मों से त्रस्त आ चुके थे और अब उनके लिए कुछ भी सहना संभव नहीं था. इसीलिए गांव वालों और राजा के सैनिकों में युद्ध हुआ और जाहिर था राजा के सैनिकों के आगे गांव वाले कब तक ठहर पाते. कुछ ही समय में गांव के सभी लोग मौत की नींद सो गए और जो बचे उन्हें तड़पा-तड़पा कर मौत के घाट उतार दिया गया

----------


## anita

तब से लेकर अब तक गांव में हर साल उन्हीं तीन दिनों, जिनमें युद्ध चला था, में आत्माएं इस पूरे गांव को अपनी चपेट में ले लेती हैं और अगर उनके सामने कोई  भी मानव आ जाता है तो उसे अपनी जान से हाथ धोना पड़ता है. उन शैतान रूहों को सभी इंसानों के अंदर राजा की सेना नजर आती है और वह उनको देखकर बौखला जाती हैं

----------


## anita

वह तीन दिन मौत को दावत देने जैसा है. अगर वहां गए तो समझ लीजिए कि वापस कभी नहीं आ पाएंगे. हालांकि पैरानॉर्मल विशेषज्ञों का कहना है कि आपके अर्जित पुण्य ऐसे हालातों में आपकी रक्षा करते हैं लेकिन सोचिए अगर वो भी ना हों तो

----------


## anita

कहते हैं अगर किसी की कोई अंतिम इच्छा अधूरी रह जाए या फिर अपने जीवन में वह उस चीज को हासिल ना कर पाए तो शरीर त्यागने के पश्चात उस व्यक्ति की आत्मा अपने सपने पूरी करने के लिए भटकती रहती है. शायद मध्यप्रदेश के खरगोन जिले में स्थित गायबैड़ा ग्राम में भी कोई भटकती रूह अपना असर दिखा रही है तभी तो बिना किसी कारण के गांव के पांच लोग काल का ग्रास बन गए

----------


## anita

गांव वाले खुद नहीं समझ पा रहे हैं कि आखिर इन सभी मौतों के पीछे का कारण क्या है. अपने डर को समाप्त करने के लिए गांव वाले एक तांत्रिक के पास पहुंच गए. उस तांत्रिक ने गांव वालों को बताया कि इस गांव में एक रूह की काला साया है और इसी भूत ने गांव के पांच लोगों को अपना शिकार बनाया है.

----------


## anita

अब जब उस तांत्रिक ने गांव में भूत-प्रेत के होने की बात पुख्ता कर दी थी तो गांववालों का डरना और भयभीत होना लाजमी था. गांववालों के कहने पर तांत्रिक ने भूत भगाने की प्रक्रिया प्रारंभ कर दी. इस प्रक्रिया के तहत गांव के बाहर के लोगों को यह स्पष्ट निर्देशित किया गया कि वे गांव छोड़कर बाहर चले जाएं और गांव में सिर्फ मूल निवासी ही रहें और पूरी श्रद्धा के साथ भूत भगाने के लिए होने वाले यज्ञ और हवन में हिस्सा लें. साथ ही जितनी भी पूजा अर्चना गांव में की जाए उसमें सभी गांव वाले अपनी हिस्सेदारी निभाएं तभी इस गांव को प्रेत की रूह से मुक्ति दिलवाई जा सकती है

----------


## anita

यहां तक तो ठीक था लेकिन क्या आप जानते हैं कि गांव की तरह आने वाली सड़कों तक पर यह चेतावनी दी गई है कि इस गांव में किसी बाहरी व्यक्ति का प्रवेश पूरी तरह वर्जित है. गांव की सड़कों पर बड़े-बड़े अक्षरों में यह लिखा गया है कि इस गांव में प्रेत का साया है इसीलिए यहां आने की गलती ना करें.

----------


## anita

पूजा पाठ और हवन होने के बाद अंतिम विधि के अनुसार गांव की ओर आने वाले हर रास्ते पर दूध गिराकर बुरी आत्माओं का गांव में प्रवेश रोका गया. भूत भगाने का दावा करने वाला तांत्रिक का कहना है कि अब यह गांव भूत-प्रेत या किसी भी प्रकार की शैतानी ताकतों से मुक्त है. गांव में हुई पांच अकाल मौतों के अलावा भी स्थानीय लोगों का कहना था कि उन्होंने किसी साये को गांव की सीमा में विचरण करते देखा है. रात के समय में किसी के चीखने-चिल्लाने की आवाज भी आती हैं. इतना ही नहीं गांव के कुछ लोग ऐसे भी हैं जो यह कहते हैं कि उन्होंने अपने आसपास किसी ताकत के होने का आभास किया है

----------


## anita

लेकिन असल बात क्या है वह किसी को अभी तक नहीं पता चल पाया है. वैसे तो हम इस बात से भी इंकार नहीं कर सकते कि जानकारी के अभाव के कारण लोग कुछ भूत-प्रेत जैसी बातों पर विश्वास कर लेते हैं. लेकिन सच क्या है यह तो आप या हम कभी शायद जान भी नहीं पाएंगे

----------


## anita

अगस्त की एक भीगी सी शाम थी, निशा के कुछ दोस्त कोलकाता से मुंबई आए हुए थे। उनसे मिलने के लिए वो घर से करीब शाम छह बजे निकल गई थी।

----------


## anita

निशा एक टीवी एक्ट्रेस थी, वो मढ़ आयरलैंड में रहती थी जो तीन तरफ से पानी से घिरा हुआ एक सुंदर टापू है मलाड से वह सड़क मार्ग से जुड़ा हुआ है। डिनर करने और दोस्तों के साथ बातें करने में साढ़े ग्यारह कब बज गए उसे पता ही नहीं चला। उसने जाने को कहा तो दोस्तों ने उसे यह कह “अरे यार तुम्हारे पास तो गाड़ी है चली जाना थोड़ी देर और रुक जाओ हम कौन सा रोज आते हैं” रोक लिया।

----------


## anita

उसकी माँ का भी दो तीन बार फ़ोन आ चुका था। सवा बारह बजे वो होटल से बाहर निकली। बहुत तेज़ बरसात चालू थी। रात में मढ़ जाने का रास्ता सुनसान हो जाता है, छह सात किलोमीटर तक कोई खास आबादी नहीं। मलाड से रात साढ़े बारह बजे वहां को आखिरी बस चलती है उसके अलावा कुछ इक्का दुक्का गाड़ियाँ ही इतनी देर रात नज़र आती हैं।

----------


## anita

जैसे ही वो गाड़ी में बैठी माँ का फ़ोन फिर आ गया-
“मैं कोई बच्ची नहीं। मम्मी आप परेशान मत हो। आधे घंटे में आ जाउंगी” — उसने लडखडाती आवाज़ में कहा।

----------


## anita

पार्टी में दो पैग पीने के बाद सुरूर उसके ऊपर हावी था। वो बड़ी रफ़्तार से अपनी कार दौड़ा रही थी। ईस्टर्न हाईवे से मिढ़चौकी तक आने में उसे ज्यादा वक्त नहीं लगा। रात में ट्रैफिक भी काफी कम था। मिढ़चौकी से अगले सिग्नल पर बायीं तरफ कब्रिस्तान के बोर्ड पर अचानक उसकी नजर गई, ठीक उसके बगल में ईसाईयों की ग्रेवयार्ड और उसके बगल में हिंदुओं की श्मशान भूमि देख कर उसे हंसी आ गयी—

----------


## anita

“कहीं एकता हो या ना हो पर यहाँ के भूतों में जरूर एकता होगी... या ये भी मंदिर, मस्जिद, चर्च के नाम पर लड़ते होंगे ?”

----------


## anita

उसने फुल वॉल्यूम में गाने चला रखे थे और पूरी मस्ती में झूमती हुई वह गाड़ी चला रही थी। अचानक म्यूजिक प्लेयर की आवाज़ अपने आप कम हो गयी। वो थोडा हैरान हुई पर उसने दोबारा वॉल्यूम बढ़ा दिया।

----------


## anita

आगे मालवणी चौराहे पर पुलिस वाले हर गाड़ी को चेक कर रहे थे। वह बहुत घबरा गई क्योंकि दो पैग पीकर गाड़ी चलाना कानूनन अपराध है। उसने म्यूजिक बंद कर दिया। बगल की सीट पर पड़ी अपनी शाल को सिर पर ओढ़ लिया। फिर कार की रफ़्तार कम कर वो पुलिस के पास रुकने ही वाली थी कि पुलिस वाले ने लड़की देख कर उसको जाने का इशारा कर दिया।

----------


## anita

“अगर चेकिंग होती तो मेरा लाइसेंस जब्त हो जाता, जान बच गयी... लड़की होने के फायदे ही फायदे हैं”- उसने चैन की सांस ली और शाल को वापस उतार कर लापरवाही से सीट पर फेंक दिया।

----------


## anita

मालवणी से होती हुई वो उस पुल पर पहुँच गयी जहाँ से, एक रास्ता मार्वे की तरफ मुड़ता है और एक मढ़आइलैंड की तरफ। पुल पर एकदम सन्नाटा था दिन में यहाँ मछली पकड़ने वालों की भीड़ रहती है।

----------


## anita

अभी बारिश हलकी हो गयी थी। उसने फिर से गाने चालू कर लिए। दूर-दूर तक कोई नहीं था ना कोई गाड़ी ना कोई मोटरसाइकिल ना कोई आदमी। सब एकदम सुनसान !

----------


## anita

सड़क के दोनों तरफ घने पेड़... दिन में यह रास्ता जितना सुंदर लगता है रात में उतना ही भयावह लग रहा था। रोड लाइट भी हर जगह नहीं थी। कहीं कहीं गुप्प अँधेरा था। बरसात की वजह से उसे ठण्ड महसूस होने लगी, उसने कार का एसी बंद कर खुली हवा के लिए खिड़कियाँ थोड़ी थोड़ी खोल लीं। उसका सिर चकरा रहा था और नींद से आँखें मुंदे जा रही थीं। उसने एक जगह कार रोक के पीछे पर्स में पड़ी पानी की बोतल निकाली वो अपने मुंह पर पानी के छीटें मार ही रही थी कि म्यूजिक प्लेयर फिर बंद हो गया।

----------


## anita

मैंग्रोव के घने जंगल, मछलियों की गंध और हवा में तेजी से हिलते पेड़ देख अचानक उसे घबराहट होने लगी। उसने गाड़ी के अन्दर की लाइट जलाई और शंका से पीछे वाली सीट पर देखा। उसने घड़ी देखी रात का एक बज चुका था।

----------


## anita

“लगता है इसका कोई वायर ढीला हो गया, कल सही करवाती हूँ”- कहते हुए उसने एक बार फिर म्यूजिक प्लेयर चालू कर दिया।


“अब तो बस भी जा चुकी होगी... मुझे इतने देर वहां नहीं रुकना चाहिए था”- उसने अपने आप से कहा

----------


## anita

उसने अपनी कार की रफ़्तार बढ़ा दी। सड़क ज्यादा चौड़ी नहीं थी और बीच बीच में काफी घुमावदार मोड़ भी थे। सात-आठ किलोमीटर के लंबे रास्ते पर तीन-चार जगह ही कुछ दुकानें हैं पर उस समय तो सब बंद हो चुका था और बरसात की वजह से सड़क पर एक कुत्ता भी नजर नहीं आ रहा था। म्यूजिक प्लेयर चलते चलते फिर अचानक से बंद हो गया। एक डर की लहर उसके शरीर में दौड़ गयी। उसने बायीं तरफ देखा तो एक सुनसान बंगला नज़र आया। उसे पिछले दिनों देखी हॉरर फिल्म याद आ गयी। जिसमें एक परिवार पिकनिक मनाने आता है और वापसी में उनकी कार ख़राब हो जाती है, रात बिताने को वो ऐसे ही एक सुनसान बंगले में घुस जाते हैं। बंगले का दरवाज़ा खुला होता है, पर उन्हें कोई नज़र नहीं आता, बंगले में सब कुछ अपनी जगह पर सजा हुआ होता है। कई बार आवाज़ देने के बाद जब कोई नहीं आता तो वो बेतकल्लुफ हो वहीँ रुक जाते हैं। बच्चे खेलने लगते हैं, पति घर के कोने में बनी बार से शराब पीने लगता है और औरत फ्रिज में खाने का सामान ढूढने को जैसे ही उसका दरवाज़ा खोलती है, जोर से चीख पड़ती है। फ्रिज में कटे हुए सिर, हाथ पैर रखे हुए थे। निशा वहीँ पहुँच गयी थी जैसे ! एकदम उसने तेज़ ब्रेक लगाया और गाड़ी बंद हो गयी।

----------


## anita

उसके माथे पर पसीना आ गया था। उसने अपने सिर को झटका दिया। उसने गाड़ी चालू करने को चाबी घुमाई पर वो स्टार्ट ही नहीं हो रही थी। वो जोर जोर से गाड़ी के स्टेरिंग पर मुक्के मारने लगी। डर और बैचैनी के मारे उसका हाल खराब हो गया। बार बार कोशिश करने के बाद कार किसी तरह स्टार्ट हो गयी तब उसने चैन की सांस ली। उसने सुनसान बंगले की तरह सहमते हुए देखा और गाडी आगे बढ़ा दी।

----------


## anita

“अरे यार निशा क्यों सुनसान रस्ते पर हॉरर फिल्म के बारे में सोच रही है, अगर गाडी स्टार्ट नहीं होती तो तू भी उसी फ्रिज में होती कटी हुई। कुछ रोमांटिक सोच, सोच... अगर इस समय विशाल होता तो ऐसे रोमांटिक मौसम में कार को चलने ही नहीं देता और सारी रात यही सड़क किनारे या सुनसान बीच पर... मैंने फालतू ही आज उससे झगडा किया” –उसने अपना मूड बदलने की कोशिश की

----------


## anita

विशाल उसका बॉयफ्रेंड था, वो मुंबई से बाहर किसी काम से गया हुआ था इसलिए वो नहीं चाहता था कि निशा देर रात पार्टी करने अकेले जाये, इसी बात पर शाम को उनकी कहा सुनी हो गयी थी। उसे विशाल की याद आने लगी। उसने विशाल को फ़ोन मिलाया, उसका फ़ोन स्विच ऑफ आ रहा था। डैशबोर्ड से विशाल की गिफ्ट की हुई सीडी उठाई, और म्यूजिक प्लेयर में लगा दी।

----------


## anita

“तू नहीं तो तेरी याद सही....विशाल आई लव यू बेबी”-निशा ने लड़खड़ाती आवाज़ में कहा।


“सैटरडे सैटरडे करदी रेंदी है कुड़ी...” प्लेयर ऑन करते ही बादशाह की आवाज़ में गाना चालू हो गया ।

----------


## anita

उसने वॉल्यूम फुल कर दिया और खुद भी जोर जोर से गाने लगी। और डर एकदम से गायब हो गया। बाहर तेज़ बारिश शुरू हो गयी थी, उसने खिड़की पूरी खोल ली और बारिश की बूंदें अपने हाथ में लेकर उछालने लगी। तभी म्यूजिक प्लेयर फिर बंद हो गया, वो एक झटके में अपने नशे से बाहर आ गयी। डर झुरझुरी बन पूरी शरीर पर लोट गया। घबराहट के मारे उसका सांस लेना मुश्किल होने लगा।

----------


## anita

“ये हो क्या रहा है ? कहीं कब्रिस्तान से कोई भूत तो गाड़ी में नहीं चढ़ गया ?” –उसने एक बार फिर गाड़ी की लाइट जला डरते डरते पीछे देखा.

कोई नहीं था। उसने डैश बोर्ड पर रखे गणेश जी की छोटी मूर्ति को छुआ और माथे से हाथ लगाया।

“थोड़ी देर आप ही हनुमान जी बन जाओ प्लीज गणपति बप्पा ....”

----------


## anita

“कितना सुनसान है, ऐसे में अगर कार का टायर पंचर हो जाये तो...गाड़ी फिर से बंद हो जाये और स्टार्ट न हो तो...? विशाल सही कह रहा था मुझे नहीं जाना चाहिए था”- एक के बाद एक विचार उसके दिमाग में तेज़ी से आने लगे

----------


## anita

उसकी दोबारा म्यूजिक चलाने की हिम्मत न हुई।

“पों पों पों” अचानक एक गाड़ी के तेज़ हॉर्न से उसकी तन्द्रा टूटी, एक पल के लिए तो उसे लगा उसका दिल उछल कर बाहर ही आ जायेगा। उसकी घबराहट कई गुना बढ़ गयी।

----------


## anita

एक सफ़ेद रंग की स्कोडा कार बड़ी तेजी से लहराती हुई उसे ओवरटेक कर गयी। गाड़ी को देख कर ऐसा लग रहा था उसको चलाने वाले ने जम कर पी रखी हो ! मढ़आइलैंड में रईसजादों की पार्टियों के अड्डे हैं। और पुलिस भी इधर कम नज़र आती है। उसे डर लगने लगा

----------


## anita

“कहीं यह मुझे ओवरटेक कर गाड़ी न रोक ले, कोई मदद को भी नहीं आने वाला और मेरा रेप कर कर झाड़ियों में फेंक जाएँ”

----------


## anita

तरह-तरह के बुरे ख्याल उसके दिमाग में आने लगे। अभी तक तो वो भूतों के ख्याल से ही डर रही थी और अब ये असली हैवान आ गए थे। उसकी धड़कनें बढ़ने लगी। स्कोडा काफी दूर जा चुकी थी यह देख उसको थोड़ी सी राहत मिली। उसने अपने गाड़ी की रफ़्तार कम कर ली। गाड़ी का सेंट्रल लॉक लगाया और खिड़कियाँ बंद कर दीं। अब वो बहुत सतर्क होकर गाडी चलाने लगी। लगभग एक किलोमीटर चलने के बाद उसे वह स्कोडा सड़क के किनारे खड़ी हुई नज़र आई। उसकी पार्किंग लाइट्स चालू थी। तीन चार लड़के उससे टिके हुए शराब पी रहे थे।

----------


## anita

अब वह बहुत घबरा गई। उसका दिल ज़ोरों से धड़कने लगा जैसे अभी उछल कर बाहर आ जायेगा।

“हे भगवान् अब क्या करुं... क्या करुं—क्या करूँ”- वो जोर जोर से बोलने लगी

----------


## anita

उसने अपनी गाड़ी की स्पीड बढ़ाई और स्कोडा के पास से तेज़ी निकल गई। उसके निकलते ही वो सभी लड़के स्कोडा में बैठ गए और उसका पीछा करना चालू कर दिया। शायद उन्होंने देख लिया था कि कार एक अकेली लड़की चला रही है।

----------


## anita

निशा की घबराहट का लेबल बहुत बढ़ गया था। उसका गला बुरी तरह सूखने लगा। उसने रोना शुरू कर दिया। वो बार बार आंसू पोंछती हुई कार के रियर व्यू मिरर में देखती कि स्कोडा कितनी दूर है।

----------


## anita

स्कोडा उसके पीछे-पीछे हॉर्न बजाती हुई आ रही थी। कभी वह उसके एकदम साइड में ले लेते और कभी ठीक पीछे ! गाड़ी में चार पांच लड़के थे जो शोर करते हुए पूरी तरह नशे में थे और जोर जोर से उस पर भद्दी भद्दी फब्तियां कस रहे थे।

----------


## anita

निशा को लगने लगा कि उसके जीवन का आखिरी दिन आ गया।

“मैंने कभी नहीं सोचा था मुझे इस तरह मरना पड़ेगा..माँ पर क्या बीतेगी? विशाल काश तुम मेरे साथ होते...” वो फफक के रो पड़ी

“अरे अब रूक भी जा जानेमन”-एक आवाज़ जोर से आई

“सौ नंबर पर फ़ोन करती हूँ”- सोचते हुए निशा ने अपना मोबाइल उठाया

----------


## anita

फ़ोन की टच स्क्रीन हंग हो गयी थी, उसने दो तीन बार कोशिश की। लड़कों ने जोर जोर से हॉर्न बजाना शुरू कर दिया। घबराहट में मोबाइल हाथ से छूट सीट के नीचे गिर गया

----------


## anita

उसने एक हाथ से स्टेरिंग सँभालते हुए मोबाइल को ढूढने की कोशिश की पर वो उसकी पहुँच में नहीं आ रहा था। आंसुओं और पसीने से उसका चेहरा तरबतर था।

----------


## anita

“इसे तो रोकना होगा यार ! बहुत बलखा कर गाड़ी चला रही है”-दूसरे लड़के ने चिल्ला कर कहा

ये नशे में डूबी आवाजें उसके कानों में गरम लावे की तरह घुस रहीं थी। उसे अपनी चेतना खोती हुई महसूस होने लगी।

अचानक लड़कों ने स्कोडा के रफ़्तार बढ़ा, निशा की कार को ओवरटेक करते हुए जैसे ही बायीं तरफ मोड़ा

“भड़ाक”

----------


## anita

एक ज़ोरदार आवाज़ के साथ पुल की रेलिंग तोडती हुई स्कोडा मैन्ग्रोव के जंगल के भरे दलदल में जा गिरी।

----------


## anita

निशा ने पूरी ताकत से ब्रेक लगाया। एक झटके से उसकी कार रुक गयी। उसकी आंखें फटी के फटी रह गई। पुल के नीचे गिरी कार से मदद के लिए चीखने की आवाजें आने लगीं। कुछ आवाजें दर्द तड़पने की थीं। वो स्तब्ध थी। उसका दिमाग सुन्न हो गया था। वो समझ नहीं पा रही थी कि अचानक ये सब क्या हो गया। तभी मोबाइल की घंटी बजने लगी। मोबाइल की आवाज़ भी जैसे उसके कानों के परदे फाड़े दे रही थी। वो अपनी जगह से हिल भी नहीं पा रही थी, उसका शरीर पत्थर हो गया हो। बरसात तेज हो गई थी। पांच मिनट बीत गए और वो अभी तक उसी जगह पर खड़ी थी। मोबाइल दो बार बज के बंद हो गया। वो चाह कर भी मोबाइल को झुक कर ढूंढ नहीं पा रही थी। दलदल से आने वाली चीखें थम चुकी थीं।

----------


## anita

लगभग बीस पच्चीस मिनट बीत जाने के बाद उसने खुद को संयत करने की कोशिश की और अपनी आदत के मुताबिक कार के रियर व्यू मिरर में देखा तो एक सजी धजी औरत का चेहरा नज़र आया। बड़ी काली आँखें, सुर्ख लिपस्टिक और माथे से बहता हुआ खून जो उसके चेहरे के बाएं हिस्से को ढके हुए था !

----------


## anita

वो एक झटके से पीछे मुड़ी। पर पीछे कोई नहीं था !

----------


## anita

उसने गाड़ी पूरी रफ्तार से भगा दी। वो चीखना चाहती थी पर डर से उसकी आवाज निकलना बंद हो गई। उसने गाड़ी की लाइट जला ली और डर के मारे दोबारा रियर व्यू मिरर में नहीं देखा। बदहवास हो पंद्रह मिनट गाडी दौड़ाने के बाद वो किसी तरह अपने घर पहुंची। उसने अपनी चाबी से दरवाजा खोला। चुपचाप माँ के कमरे में जा कर उनके पास लेट गयी। अपने कमरे में जाने की तो उसकी हिम्मत नहीं हो रही थी।

----------


## anita

“मैं कहती थी न इतनी रात में उस रास्ते से आना खतरनाक है। पर तू कभी सुनती नहीं...कल रात एक एक्सीडेंट हो गया, सब मारे गए”-माँ हाथ में चाय और अखबार लिए उसे जगा रही थी

वो एक झटके से उठ बैठी, उसने अखबार छीन कर खबर देखी

बड़े बड़े अक्षरों में लिखा था -

भूतिया पुलिया से टकराकर एक और कार दुर्घटनाग्रस्त : गाड़ी में सवार पांचो लड़कों की मौत

----------


## anita

लड़के स्कोडा कार में थे और सभी ने भारी मात्रा में शराब पी रखी थी। पुलिस ने बताया कि रफ़्तार की वजह से उनका गाड़ी से कण्ट्रोल खो गया और गाड़ी पुलिया की रेलिंग तोड़ते हुए खाई में गिर गयी। पर स्थानीय लोगों इसे उस दुल्हन की भटकती आत्मा का कारनामा बता रहे हैं जो अक्सर देर रात इस जगह के आस पास अक्सर घूमती है और गाड़ियों से लिफ्ट मांगती है...

----------


## anita

गाड़ी के शीशे में दिखी दुल्हन उसकी आँखों के आगे नाच गयी, हाथ से गिरा अखबार उसे देख रहा था !

----------


## anita

दोस्तों भूत प्रेत से सम्बंधित घटनाओं में ज्यादातर घटनाये रोंगटे खड़ी कर देती हैं। तो कुछ इतनी मार्मिक होती हैं के दिल भर आता है। लेकिन मेरे जीवन से जुड़ी एक घटना ऐसी भी है जिसे याद करके हंसी आ जाती है। जाने अनजाने में मेरी मम्मी के मामा जी के साथ ये घटना घटी थी। बस थोड़े से आलस की वजह से उनके पीछे ऐसी मुसीबत लगी जिससे उन्हें निजात पाने में सालों लग गए।

----------


## anita

वो गाँव में रहा करते थे। उनका नाम तो अच्छा खासा है मगर गाँव में अक्सर चिढ़ाने के लिए जो नाम रख दिया जाता है वो नाम पूरी जिंदगी के लिए पीछे लग जाता है। इसी संक्षिप्तिकरण और मजाक में उनका नाम बचपन में ही लाल जी पड़ गया था। वो इसी नाम से पहचाने जाने लगे।

----------


## anita

वो जिस गाँव में रहते थे वो अमेठी से करीब पेंतालिस किलोमीटर दूर पड़ता है। उनका घर गाँव में सबसे किनारे पर था। और उनके घर से करीब ढाई सौ मीटर की दूरी पर रेलवे लाइन थी। और रेलवे लाइन के पार एक बहुत बड़ा बरगद का पेड़ था और चबूतरा बना था, उन्हें लोग पहलवान बाबा के अर्थान (पूजा का स्थान) के नाम से जानते थे। सबको उनपर बहुत श्रद्धा थी, जिसका परिणाम भी उन्हें अच्छे के रूप मिलता था। आस पास के गाँव वाले उनकी पूजा अर्चना करते थे और उनकी कृपा भी खूब देखते थे और आज भी ये सिलसिला वहां जारी है। खैर, वहां वास करने वाले बाबा कोई देवता नहीं थे, वो वही थे जिन्हें लोग शहरो में छलावा कहते हैं। लेकिन एक बहुत लम्बे अंतराल से वो वहां वास करते हैं इसलिए वो बहुत अधिक शक्तिशाली हैं। उनकी पूजा जो करता है वो उस पेड पर लंगोट और दारु की एक बोतल चढ़ाता है। भूतप्रेत बाधा से ग्रस्त व्यक्ति वहां जाकर ठीक हो जाते हैं।

----------


## anita

लाल जी भी उन्हें बहुत मानते थे, मगर वे थे थोड़े आलसी किस्म के। जब भी उनकी माता उन्हें उस अर्थान पर चढ़ावा चढाने को कहती तो वे अक्सर टालमटोल करते थे। वहीँ गाँव में एक पंडित जी भी रहते थे, हष्टपुष्ट शरीर वाले और अखाड़ों में उनका बहुत नाम था।

----------


## anita

लोग उन्हें अक्सर पहेलवान पंडित कहते थे। हालाकि को थे तो पंडित मगर ये नाम उनके चरित्र को दूर दूर तक नहीं छूता था। पहलवान होने के कारण अक्सर वो मांस मदिरा का सेवन भी करते थे, लेकिन बहुत ही कम। उनके परिवार में उनकी पत्नी और उनका एक दस साल का बेटा था बस। एक बार की बात है उनकी पत्नी बेटे को लेकर अपने मायके गयी हुयी थी और वापस आते समय जिस बस से वे वापस आ रही थी वो बस दुर्घटनाग्रस्त हो गयी। उनके बेटे ने वहीँ दम तोड़ दिया और उनकी पत्नी ३ दिन अस्पताल में जिंदगी और मौत से जूझने के बाद चल बसी। पुरे गाँव में हफ्ते भर तक शोक का साया था, इतनी बड़ी दुर्घटना पहली बार उस गाँव में घटी थी। पहलवान जी के घर लोगो का ताँता लगा रहता, वो अपने होश हवास से खो बैठे थे। आस पास के जानकार और मित्र आकार उन्हें खाना पानी देते, वरना वो खुद खाना पानी भी नहीं लेते थे। हफ्ते भर बाद धीरे धीरे गाँव के लोग अपनी अपनी दिनचर्या में वापस लौटने लगे और उधर पहलवान जी ने जब खुद को संभाला तो शराब और नशे में डूबे रहने लगे और अपने मित्रो और रिश्तेदारों को भी उन्होंने जाने के लिए कह दिया और अकेले रहा करते थे। पुरे दिन पूरी रात वो नशे में डूबे रहते थे।

----------


## anita

धीरे धीरे उनका पहलवान वाला शरीर सूखने लगा और एक महीने के अन्दर वो किसी सामान्य व्यक्ति जेसे दिखाई देने लगे मगर किसी का भी कहा नहीं मानते थे और बस अपनी उसी शराब और परिवार की तस्वीर के साथ घंटो बातें करते थे। करीब एक महीने के बाद अचानक सुबह खेत जाते समय एक व्यक्ति ने खबर दी की पहलवान जी ने रेलवे लाइन पर आत्महत्या कर ली। उनका शरीर दो हिस्सों में वहां पड़ा था। गाँव के सारे मर्दों ने उन्हें वही से उठाया और ले जाकर उनका अंतिम संस्कार कर दिया। और सारे गाँव वालो ने थोडा बहुत मिला जुला कर उनकी अंतिम क्रिया भी करवा दी। बहुत बुरा हुआ था मगर सबने ये सोच लिया की ये तो होना ही था आज नहीं तो कल। या तो वो शराब से बिस्तर पर पड़े पड़े मर जाते या फिर जो हुआ वही होना था।

----------


## anita

खैर जो हुआ उसे ईश्वर की मर्जी मान कर सबने उनकी संपत्ति पंचायत को गाँव के भले में लगाने के लिए दे दी। उधर कुछ एक महीने के बाद लाल जी की माता जी भी चल बसी। और लाल जी को ये बात अच्छी तरह समझा के गयी थी की हर हफ्ते पहलवान बाबा को भोग देना न भूले। उनकी कृपा रहेगी घर पर तो सदैव घर में हरियाली और समृद्धि रहेगी। ये बात लाल जी अच्छी तरह समझ गए थे और उसका पालन भी करते रहे। हफ्ते में एक दिन वो अर्थान पर जाकर भोग अर्पण करके आते थे। और सबकी तरह ही शराब की बोतल से थोड़ी सी शराब वहां चढ़ा कर बाकि बोतल को प्रसाद के रूप वापस लाकर उसका सेवन करते थे।

----------


## anita

करीब छः महीने तक तो उन्होंने इस नियम का पूर्णतया पालन किया। फिर एक दिन वो दुसरे गाँव गए हुए थे किसी परिचित से मिलने वो गाँव उस अर्थान से थोड़ी दूर पर करीब चार सौ मीटर की दुरी पर था, तो उन्होंने देखा की वो व्यक्ति भी पहलवान बाबा को भोग दे रहा था। मगर वो उनके अर्थान पर नहीं गया बस लंगोट और एक कटोरी में शराब रख कर पहलवान बाबा के अर्थान को देखते हुए उसने स्थानीय भाषा में कहा "हे पहलवान बाबा, लो अपना भोग स्वीकार करो।" और फिर शराब को उसी तरफ गिर कर हाथ जोड़ लिए और वापस आकार लाल जी से बात करने लगा। लाल जी ने पूछा की क्या इस तरह से बाबा भोग स्वीकार करते हैं? उसने हाँ में जवाब दिया और बताया की सच्ची श्रद्धा से चढ़ाया गया प्रसाद लेने तो देवता भी धरती पर आ जाते हैं और फिर ये बाबा तो कुछ ही दूर पर निवास करते हैं और अपना भोग स्वीकार भी करते हैं।

----------


## anita

लाल जी को ये बात भा गयी, वेसे भी उन्हें रेलवे लाइन पार करके इनती दूर जाना पसंद नहीं था। अब उनका ये सिलसिला शुरू हो गया। वो एक बर्तन में थोड़ी सी शराब और लंगोट लेकर घर के पीछे की तरफ जाते और वहीँ से खड़े होकर जिस तरफ रेलवे लाइन पार पहलवान बाबा का अर्थान था उस तरफ मुंह कर बोलते "पहलवान बाबा भोग स्वीकार करो।" और वहीँ से चढ़ा कर वापस आ जाते थे। हर हफ्ते वो ऐसा करते थे। इस तरह से भोग देते देते उन्हें करीब ६ महीने बीत गए।

----------


## anita

एक दिन की बात है पास के गाँव में एक आदमी को प्रेत बाधा हुयी। उसके घर वाले बहुत परेशान थे और वो आदमी पहलवानी कर कर के हर किसी को खुद से दूर रहने की बात कर रहा था। जांघो पर ताल ठोंक ठोंक कर बात कर रहा था। कुछ आदमियों में मिलकर उसे पकड़ने की कोशिश की मगर उसकी पहलवानी के आगे कोई टिक नहीं पा रहा था। किसी तरह गाँव के कई सारे आदमी मिलकर उसके अपने आप शांत होने पर उठा कर उसे पहलवान बाबा के अर्थान पर ले गए। वहां उसे चबूतरे पर बैठाया गया, धीरे धीरे उसने उस पर जैसे दबाव सा बनने लगा और वो वहां मौजूद लोगों ने उससे पूछा की वे कौन है?

----------


## anita

उसने बताया की वो वहां रेल की पटरी पर रहता है। ये आदमी वहां पर गन्दगी कर रहा था इसलिए उसे पकड़ा है।

लोगों में में से एक ने पूछा के "माफ़ करदो इसे और जाने का क्या लोगे ये बता दो?"

उसने कहा "दारु। दारु पिला दो छोड़ दूंगा।"

वहां मौजूद लोग तुरंत दारु लेकर आये और उसे दिया। मगर उसने पीने से मना कर दिया। और कहा "ऐसे नहीं, जो मुझे हमेशा देता है बस उससे ही लूँगा।"

----------


## anita

जिज्ञासा वश सबने पूछा की वो भोग किस्से लेना चाहेगा। तो उसने बताया की "फलाने गाँव में लाल जी नाम का आदमी है। वो मुझे हमेशा दारु देता है वो देगा तो में तुरंत चला जाऊंगा।"

----------


## anita

पहले तो लोगों को शक हुआ की कहीं लाल जी नाम के आदमी ने ही तो नहीं भेजा है इसे तंत्र मंत्र करके। लेकिन इस बात की पुष्टि के लिए समस्या के समाधान के लिए सबने लाल जी से मिलने की ठान ली। कुछ व्यक्ति उस आदमी के घर के सदस्यों के साथ मिलकर जो गाँव उसने बताया था उस तरफ चल पड़े लाल जी से मिलने। जब वो लोग लाल जी के पास पहुंचे तो उन्होंने सबसे पहले ये आज़माया की कहीं इसी आदमी ने तो कोई तंत्र मंत्र नहीं किया। इस बात की पुष्टि के लिए उन्होंने आस पास के लोगो से पूछताछ की सबने बताया की वो तो जल्दी पूजा भी नहीं करता तंत्र मंत्र की तो बात ही दूर है।

----------


## anita

इस बात ने सबको सकते में डाल दिया और अब वो लोग लाल जी के पास पहुंचे। और उन्हें सारी घटना से अवगत करवाया। लाल जी पहले से ही भूत प्रेतों के नाम से भागा करते थे, जब उन्हें पता चला की कोई भूत प्रेत उन्हें बुला रहा है तो उन्हें पाँव के नीचे से जमीन सरक गयी। और उन्होंने जाने से साफ़ मना कर दिया। इस बात से वहां मौजूद लोगों को इस बात की तो तसल्ली हो गयी थी की ऐसा आदमी कोई तंत्र मंत्र नहीं कर सकता। फिर उन्होंने लाल जी से साथ चलने और उससे बात करने के लिए कहा। लाल जी किसी भी कीमत पर राज़ी नहीं हो रहे थे। आखिरकार जब उनके बड़े भाई और आस पास के कुछ बुजुर्गो ने उन्हें समझाया तो वो जाने के लिए राज़ी हुए मगर अकेले नहीं, साथ में ४ लोगो को साथ ले गए।

----------


## anita

वहां पहुँचने पर लाल जी के पसीने छूटने लगे थे। आखिरकर लाल जी और उसका सामना हो गया।

"कौन हो भाई और क्यों मेरे नाम का शोर करके कर रहे हो ?" लाल जी ने उससे पूछा।

----------


## anita

"मुझे बस अपने हाथ हमेशा की तरह दारू पिला दो में चला जाऊंगा।" उस आदमी ने लाल जी के सामने हाथ जोड़ कर कहा। वहां मौजूद ऐसे द्रश्य को सब आंखें फाड़ फाड़ कर देख रहे थे। एक प्रेत कैसे बिना सिद्धि वाले आम आदमी के सामने हाथ जोड़ कर बात कर रहा है।

----------


## anita

"हमेशा की तरह? अबे मैंने कब तुझे इससे पहले दारू पिलाया है?" लाल जी अब उससे बिना डरे बात करने लगे थे।

"लाल जी, मजाक न करो। हर हफ्ते मुझे दारू का भोग देते हो उससे मेरी प्यास मिट जाती है। थोड़ी सी दारू देदो चला जाऊंगा।" वो फिर से विनती करने लगा।

----------


## anita

अब लाल जी को झल्लाहट होने लगी और वो थोडा तेज़ आवाज़ में बोलने लगे। "अबे क्यों झूठ बोलता है, मैं तो जनता भी नहीं तू कौन है मैं तुझे क्यों दारू देने लगा?"

----------


## anita

"हर हफ्ते तो मुझे दारू देते हो, अपने घर के पीछे आकर। और पूछते हो की कब दारू दी?" वो हस्ते हुए बोला। वो लाल जी हर बात ध्यान से सुनता और जवाब देता। और उनके झल्लाने पर हँसता। जेसे की कोई आम आदमी अपने किसी प्रियजन के साथ व्यव्हार करता है।

----------


## anita

ये बात सुनकर लाल जी के माथे पर चिंता की लकीरे उभर आयी। ये भोग तो पहलवान बाबा को देते थे, ये भोग इसे कैसे मिलने लगा?
"वो भोग तो ये अर्थान वाले पहलवान बाबा को देता था तू बीच में कहाँ से आ गया?" उन्होंने अपनी परेशानी का हल ढूंढते हुए ये प्रश्न किया।

----------


## anita

"तुम्ही तो भोग देते हुए कहते थे पहलवान बाबा भोग स्वीकार करो। अब उनके अर्थान से पहले वहां रेल की पटरी में मैं ही तो रहता हूँ और मैं भी पहलवान ही हूँ। मुझे आदत है तुमसे भोग लेने की।" उसने लाल जी ये सारी बात कही और फिर रोने लगा। और रोते रोते कहने लगा "जबसे वहां हूँ, कभी किसी ने एक गिलास पानी तक नहीं दिया था, बस लाल जी तुमने ही मुझे दारू दिया और मेरी प्यास बुझाई। मैं तो बस तुम्हे ही जनता हूँ।"

----------


## anita

ये बात सुनते ही लाल जी और वहां खड़े उनके बड़े भाई की पैरो से जैसे जमीं सरक गयी हो, उनका पहलवान बाबा को दिया जाने वाला भोग कोई पहलवान नाम का प्रेत ले रहा था।

----------


## anita

"क्या! तू वो भोग ले रहा था। अर्थान वाले पहलवान बाबा ने तुझे कुछ नहीं कहा?" असमंजस में फंसे लाल जी अपने सरे प्रश्नों के उत्तर जानने में लग गए। उधर उस आदमी का परिवार चाह रहा था की जल्दी से जल्दी ये प्रेत उसका शरीर छोड़ दे और वो ठीक हो जाए।
"बाबा क्या कहेंगे? तुम भोग दे रहे थे मेरा नाम लेकर। और मैं ले रहा था। इसमें न मेरी गलती न तुम्हारी गलती तो बाबा क्यों कुछ कहेंगे? अब तुम जो कुछ भी दोगे वो सबसे आगे वाला ही लेगा न, ७ समंदर पार वाला तो नहीं।" उसने लाल जी के असमंजस के इस प्रश्न का उत्तर दे दिया था वो भी सटीक।

----------


## anita

मतलब वो दुसरे गाँव वाले व्यक्ति से भोग अर्थान वाले पहलवान बाबा इसलिए लेते थे क्योकि उनके बीच कोई और पहलवान नहीं था। 

लाल जी का दिमाग एक दम से घूम गया, आखिर क्या करो और क्या हो जाता है।

"बाबा कहाँ हैं इस वक़्त इस अर्थान के?" लाल जी ने पूछा।

----------


## anita

"यहीं तो हैं, उन्होंने ने मुझे पकड़ रखा है। वहां यहाँ किसकी मजाल के मुझे हरा दे। मुझे बस दारू देदो चला जाऊंगा।" उसने आस पास के लोगो को देखते हुए कहा।

----------


## anita

तभी उन व्यक्तियों में से एक व्यक्ति आगे आये और लाल जी कहा की "बेटा, इसको दारु देदो और जाने दो वरना इस आदमी के शरीर को इसकी सवारी तोडती रहेगी और फिर ये महीने भर तक खड़ा भी नहीं हो पायेगा।" बात सत्य थी, किसी पहलवान और बलशाली आत्मा की आमद जब किसी के शरीर पर होती है तो उसके शरीर की शक्ति कम होती चली जाती है।

----------


## anita

लाल जी ने अपने प्रश्नों पर विराम लगाया और फिर वहीँ पर पास पड़ी बोतल उठाई और एक ढक्कन दारू लेकर उसके मुंह में डाल दी। और वो व्यक्ति पीते ही नीचे गिरा और बेहोश हो गया। उसके जब होश आया था तो वो ठीक हो चुका था, पहलवान बाबा के अर्थान पर उसने दंडवत प्रणाम किया और धीरे धीरे सब वहां से चले गए और लाल जी भी अपने घर आ गए।

----------


## anita

घर पहुँचते ही उनके बड़े भाई ने पहले पूरी घटना और जो कुछ वो करते थे लाल जी से पूछा। उसके बाद अच्छे से उनकी खबर ली, उनके आलस्य के कारण कितने ही वक़्त से पहलवान बाबा को भोग नहीं पहुंचा था और प्रेत तो रीझ गया सो और। अगली बार से लाल जी की जगह उनके बड़े भाई ने अर्थान पर जाकर भोग देने की जिम्मेदारी ली और उसका निर्वाह करने लगे।

----------


## anita

करीब एक महीने तक सब कुछ ठीक ठाक चला मगर एक महीने के फिर से एक अजीब सी घटना घट गयी।

एक महीने बाद लाल जी के ही गाँव में शोर हुआ की "पहलवान ने किसी को पकड़ लिया है। बेचारा जिन्दगी से बहुत परेशान था और अब मरने के बाद लोगो को परेशान कर रहा है।"

----------


## anita

जिसको पहलवान ने पकड़ा था वो आदमी गाँव के एक चौक पर जा बैठा था। और लोग उसे घेर कर खड़े थे। जब उससे पूछा गया की क्या चाहिए तो उसने साफ़ साफ़ कह दिया के "लाल जी से कह दो दारू पिला दें में चला जाऊंगा।" सब इस बात को जान चुके थे की वो लाल जी के हाथो से दारू क्यों पीना चाहता है? आखिर लाल जी उसके प्रिये जो हो चुके थे। सब उसे पकड़ कर वहीँ अर्थान पर ले जाने की कोशिश करने लगे तो उसने पहलवानी करनी शुरू कर दी। एक व्यक्ति को एक तरफ फेंका तो दुसरे को दूसरी तरफ और 
वापस चौक पर पलथी मर कर बैठ गया और कहने लगा "जब तक लाल जी के हाथ से दारू नहीं पी लेता में नहीं जाऊंगा।"

----------


## anita

उसकी पहलवानी देख कर किसी की फिर हिम्मत न हुयी की वो उसे पकड़ते। अब शेष सिर्फ एक ही मार्ग था की लाल जी को बुलाया जाए। सबने जाकर लाल जी को बुलाया और लाल जी इस बार तुरंत तैयार हो गए शायद उन्हें कुछ प्रश्नों के उत्तर चाहिए थे।
वो तुरंत जाकर वहां पहुँच गए वो पहलवान उन्हें देख कर इसे खुश हुआ जैसे किसी अपने से वर्षों बाद मिल रहा हो।

----------


## anita

"लाल जी आओ, देखो ये लोग मुझे मरने आ रहे थे।" उसने अपना झूठा सा दर्द बयाँ कर लाल जी की सांत्वना पानी चाहि।

----------


## anita

"क्यों परेशान कर रहे हो? दारू लेनी है तो और किसी से भी ले लो मुझे क्यों पीड़ित कर रखा है?" लाल जी ने अपने दर्द की वजह उसी को बताते हुए अपना दर्द बयां कर दिया।

----------


## anita

"नहीं, तुम्हारे हाथो से मुझे तृप्ति मिलती है।" उसने कहा। तब तक लाल जी ने चोटिल उन दोनों व्यक्तियों को देखा।

"क्यों मारा इन लोगों को? पहलवानी करनी है तो जाकर अखाड़े में करो।" लाल जी ने चोटिल उन लोगो की तरफ से कहा।

----------


## anita

"इन लोगो ने मुझे मारा। और लाल जी अखाड़े में जिन्दा लोग जाते हैं। मैं वहां नहीं जा सकता।" उसने समझाने की तर्ज में लाल जी से कहा और लाल जी भी वजह समझ गए थे। वो वजह में यहाँ आप लोगों को नहीं बता सकता।

----------


## anita

आस पास वाले कहने लगे की "दारू देकर इसको हटाओ लाल जी। आस पास कोई ओझा तांत्रिक भी नहीं है। तुम्ही इसे हटाओ।" लोगो के कहने पर लाल जी ने उसे थोड़ी सी दारू पिलाई और वो शुक्रिया अदा करके चलता बना।

----------


## anita

लाल जी अब और परेशां हो गए। मतलब साफ था "जब भी इसे प्यास लगेगी ये किसी को भी पकड़ लेगा और मुंह खोल कर मेरा नाम लेकर दारू मांगेगा। न जाने कहाँ कहाँ बदनाम करेगा।" इन ही ख्यालों में लाल जी कई दिन तक उलझे रहे और समाधान ढूंढने लगे।

----------


## anita

फिर एक दिन किसी दुसरे गाँव में किसी शहर से आने वाले किसी आदमी को उसने पकड़ा और लाल जी का नाम और पता बता कर उनके हाथ से दारू पीने की इच्छा जताई। रात के करीब ग्यारह बजे थे। गाँव में ग्यारह बजे का वक़्त अत्यधिक आधी रात का वक़्त हो जाता है। उस वक़्त पर ही कुछ व्यक्ति लाल जी के घर आये साथ चलने की प्रार्थना करने लगे, यहाँ तक की पैसों की पेशकश तक कर दी। एक तो लाल जी का आलस्य ऊपर से रात का वक़्त दोनों ने पहरे लगा रखे थे मगर इतना परेशान उन लोगो को देख कर वो जाने के लिए राज़ी हो गए।

----------


## anita

वहां पहुँचते ही लाल जी को वो देख कर ख़ुशी से बोला "आओ लाल जी।"

लाल जी झल्ला गए और गुस्से में उसकी सेंकने लगे "क्या है बे साले। क्यों दुखी कर रखा है? ना रात देखे न दिन।"

मगर वो फिर भी विनम्रता से बोला "बस तुम्हारे हाथो से दारू चाहिए थी। इतने दिनों से तुम उस तरफ भी नहीं आये तो देखा भी नहीं था।"

----------


## anita

"जान लेगा क्या मेरी? नाम बदनाम कर दिया है मेरा और ऊपर से मेरी खुशामती करता है। अगर जिन्दा होता तो में तुझे मार देता।" लाल जी गुस्से में बद्बदाये जा रहे थे।

----------


## anita

"जान जाने का दुःख तो मुझे है। तुम मुझे बस दारू पिला दो और जाने दो तुम्हारी उम्र बहुत है उसकी चिंता न करो।" उसने लाल जी के गुस्से का फिर से सरल उत्तर दिया।

----------


## anita

लाल जी को कुछ नहीं सूझा उन्होंने उसे दारू देकर विदा कर दिया। और अब उन्होंने कई जगह जाकर कई ओझा तांत्रिक ढूंढे ताबीज वगेरह बनवाई ताकि वो पहलवान परेशान न कर सके। मगर इन सबका कोई ओचित्य नहीं था। क्योकि उसे तो सिर्फ लाल जी से दारू चाहिए थी न की लाल जी को कोई नुक्सान पहुँचाना था। दुआ ताबीज के बावजूद कहीं न कहीं से खबर आती की फला गाँव में फला फला आदमी को किसी ने पकड़ लिया है और वो लाल जी को बुला रहा है।

----------


## anita

लाल जी तुरंत समझ जाते और अनमने मन से वहां लोगो के आग्रह पर चले जाते। चार गाली उसको देते चार गाली खुद को और अपने आलस्य को। अगर वो उन दिनों अर्थान पर जाकर भोग देते तो शायद ये मुसीबत कभी उनके पीछे न लगती। कभी बरसात, कभी जलती धूप, कभी रात, कभी सुबह, कभी कहीं तो कभी कही से कोई आ जाता के लाल जी चलो दारू देके उसको बचा लो। उन्हें अपना काम छोड़ कर भी जाना पड़ जाता। लाल जी को ये सब करते हुए करीब एक साल बीत चुका था। अभी तक उन्हें कोई काबिल जानकार नहीं मिला था की वो अपना पीछा छुड़ा पाते, जो मिले भी उन्होंने हाथ डालने से मना कर दिया।

----------


## anita

एक बार कहीं से एक जोगी घूमता फिरता न जाने कहाँ से उस गाँव में आ गया। उसने लाल जी के घर का पता पूछा। और लाल जी के घर पहुँच गया। लाल जी ने जब एक अनजान आदमी को देखा तो वो तुरंत तैयार हो गए की फिर से उसी ने किसी को पकड़ा होगा जिससे ये जोगी बुलाने आया है।

----------


## anita

"लाल जी आपसे एक बात करनी है। क्या आप मेरे साथ थोड़ी देर के लिए बाहर आएंगे ?" जोगी ने लाल जी से कहा। लाल जी को उनके बड़े भाई को भी थोड़ी हैरानी हुयी के बुलाने नहीं आय सिर्फ बात करने आये हैं। जोगी लाल जी को एक किनारे ले गए।

----------


## anita

"मैंने एक पहलवान जेसे आदमी को वहां रेल की पटरी पर देखा है वो मर चुका है। उसने मुझे तुम तक ये सन्देश देने को कहा है की तुम उसे दारू पिलाओ एक निश्चित समय अंतराल पर। क्या तुम जानते हो उसे?" जोगी ने लाल जी से कहा।

इतना कहना की लाल जी ने सारी अपनी व्यथा जोगी को सुना दी और कहा की" शायद ये मेरी भाग्य ही है जो मुझे अपने आलस्य की सज़ा इस कदर मिल रही है।"

----------


## anita

जोगी ने सारी बात सुनी और कहा के "मैं तुम्हे इससे निजात दिल सकता हूँ मगर तुम्हे इसके लिए एक दारू की बोतल के साथ मेरे साथ आना होगा वहीँ पर।"

----------


## anita

लाल जी को तो जैसे भगवान् मिल गए आखिर किसी ने तो कहा की वो उन्हें निजात दिला सकता है। लाल जी फिर उस जोगी के कहने पर छत से भी कूद जाते। वो इस बात के लिए राज़ी हो गए। लाल जी ने उन्हें अपने घर में ही ठहराया। वो एक विचरण करते जोगी थे। उस वक़्त में इस तरह के साधू अक्सर हुआ करते थे। जो अपना ठिकाना एक जगह नहीं बनाते थे और जन कल्याण में जीवन समर्पित कर देते थे।

----------


## anita

वो लाल जी के घर एक दिन रुके और सिर्फ फलाहार किया। रात में उन्होंने लाल जी उस पहलवान के स्थान पर जाकर एक बोतल शराब रख आने को कहा और फिर लाल जी सो जाने के लिए कह कर खुद रात भर जागते रहे और न जाने बिना किसी सामग्री के कौन सी क्रिया करी।

----------


## anita

सुबह उठ कर उन्होंने एक डिबिया सी दिखाई लाल जी को उनके बड़े भाई को और कहा के इसे रख लो जब कभी पहलवान से कोई काम करवाना हो तो ये डिबिया खोल कर थोड़ी सी शराब पिला देना, तुम्हारा सारा कहा मानेगा। लेकिन इस डिबिया को कभी खाली मत करना। लेकिन लाल जी और उनके बड़े भाई दोनों ने उसे रखने से मना कर दिया और भेंट स्वरुप जोगी बाबा को नए वस्त्र दिए। जिसे उन्होंने ख़ुशी से स्वीकार किया और अपने रस्ते चल दिए।

----------


## anita

लाल जी के लिए तो वो साक्षात् भगवान् का अवतार थे। तब से लाल जी ने निर्णय लिया की आलस्य को दुबारा हावी नहीं होने देंगे। और न ही बिना जाने कहीं भी किसी को भी भोग देंगे।

----------


## superidiotonline

> ये बात सुनते ही लाल जी और वहां खड़े उनके बड़े भाई की पैरो से जैसे जमीं सरक गयी हो, उनका पहलवान बाबा को दिया जाने वाला भोग कोई पहलवान नाम का प्रेत ले रहा था।





> "क्या! तू वो भोग ले रहा था। अर्थान वाले पहलवान बाबा ने तुझे कुछ नहीं कहा?" असमंजस में फंसे लाल जी अपने सरे प्रश्नों के उत्तर जानने में लग गए। उधर उस आदमी का परिवार चाह रहा था की जल्दी से जल्दी ये प्रेत उसका शरीर छोड़ दे और वो ठीक हो जाए।
> "बाबा क्या कहेंगे? तुम भोग दे रहे थे मेरा नाम लेकर। और मैं ले रहा था। इसमें न मेरी गलती न तुम्हारी गलती तो बाबा क्यों कुछ कहेंगे? अब तुम जो कुछ भी दोगे वो सबसे आगे वाला ही लेगा न, ७ समंदर पार वाला तो नहीं।" उसने लाल जी के असमंजस के इस प्रश्न का उत्तर दे दिया था वो भी सटीक।


काफी मज़ेदार कहानी है ये। अर्थान वाले पहलवान बाबा को दिया गया भोग लाइन वाला पहलवान बाबा ले रहा था, क्योंकि वह नज़दीक था। इस बात की व्यापक भूतिया-पुलिस द्वारा जाँच होनी चाहिए।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

बहुत अच्छी लगी कहानियाँ। धन्यवाद....

----------


## anita

सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आप दोनों का धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

जब मेरे नाना जी ड्यूटी पर हुआ करते थे कंबाइंड हॉस्पिटल में तब वहां एक नरयनी नाम की जमादारिन हुआ करती थी। उनकी बोली और व्यव्हार अत्यधिक सोम्य था। सबसे प्रेमपूर्वक व्यव्हार करना क्या छोटा क्या बड़ा। सब उनके लिए एक जेसे थे। वो एक स्वीपर थीं फिर भी लोग उनकी बहुत इज्ज़त करते थे। वो वक्त एक तरह से कंबाइनड हॉस्पिटल का सुनेहरा समय था जहाँ सारे कर्मचारी आपस न सिर्फ परिवार की तरह काम करते थे बल्कि घर के लिहाज़ से एक दुसरे के पडोसी भी थे। नरयनी हमारे घर एक सामने वाले एक घर में रहती थीं। अक्सर घर भी आया जाया करती थीं। पडोसी होने के नाते भी उनका व्यव्हार बहुत अच्छा था। उनके पति कहीं बाहर काम करते थे, उनके घर में उनके सास ससुर और एक ननद थीं और उनका एक बेटा था। पूरा आस पड़ोस और हॉस्पिटल सब समय एक दम सही चल रहा था जब तक के उस साल की उस होली ने दस्तक नहीं दी थी, जो बाद में वहां दहशत की वजह बनी।

----------


## anita

होली के दिन की बात है उस दिन हॉस्पिटल की तरफ से वरिष्ठ पदाधिकारियों को रम की बोतलें भेंट की गयी थी। जो सेना के अफसरों को विशेष तौर पर दी जाती है XXX रम। लेकिन उस वक़्त के एक अधिकारी को उसका शौक नहीं था तो उसने वो बोतल नरयनी को दे दी। नरयनी को पीने का शौक था लेकिन सिर्फ खास मौकों पर हमेशा नहीं। इसलिए वो यह बोतल पाकर अत्यधिक खुश हुयीं।

----------


## anita

नरयनी उस बोतल को लेकर अपने घर आयीं और फिर पीने की तैयारी करने लगीं। उन्होंने सारा अपना कार्यक्रम जमा लिया था होली के पापड़ और कुछ व्यंजनों के साथ वो रम पीना चाहती थीं। उन्होंने अपने पीतल के गिलास में रम डाली और पानी वगेरह कुछ नहीं मिलाया था के तभी किसी ने उनको बाहर से आवाज़ दी और वो वेसे ही अपना गिलास रसोई में खास जगह पर छुपा कर चली गयीं। बाहर से जिसने बुलाया था वो उनके रिश्तेदार थे, जो की होली के उपलक्ष पर उनसे मिलने आये थे। रिश्तेदारों की जिम्मेदारी आते ही उन्हें काम काज में लगना पड़ा। उनके लिए खाना बनाना, सारे सेवा सत्कार करना। इनसब कार्यो को निबटाने और रिश्तेदारों से बातचीत करने में उन्हें शाम हो गयी। शाम को रिश्तेदार जब रुख्सत हुए तब जाकर उन्हें थोडा आराम करने का वक़्त मिला। थोड़े आराम के बाद वह रात के खाने की तैयारी करने लगीं। खाना बनाते वक़्त उनका ध्यान उस रम पर गया वो उन्होंने गिलास उठाया उसमे वो आधा गिलास रम अभी भी वेसे ही रखी थी। उन्होंने सोचा, अब क्या इस रम को फेंका जाये, न अलग से पानी मिलाया न कुछ वो उसे वो पी गयीं। उनकी ननद ने जिज्ञासावश उनसे पूछा की उसमे क्या था। उन्होंने यथावत सब बता दिया। वो बात को इसे ही नार्मल समझ कर टाल दिया गया।

----------


## anita

खाना तैयार हो चुका था। सबने खाना खाया और फिर उसके बाद सब सोने चले गए। सुबह उठ कर जब उनकी ननद नरयनी को उठाने गयी तो उन्होंने कोई जवाब नहीं दिया और फिर जब उन्हें हिलाया गया तो पता चला के वो मर चुकी हैं। ये कब हुआ कैसे हुआ किसी को कुछ पता ही नहीं चला था। बदन नीला पड़ चुका था। सबने सोचा शायद सांप ने काटा है। उन्हें जल्दी जल्दी उठा कर हॉस्पिटल लाया गया, वहां उन्हें डॉक्टरों ने मृत घोषित कर दिया। और ये भी स्पष्ट कर दिया की ये सांप के काटने के लक्षण नहीं बल्कि इन्होने कोई ज़हर खाया है।

----------


## anita

मगर ये असंभव था क्योंकि नरयनी जेसी जिंदादिल स्त्री ऐसा नहीं कर सकती थी। ये बात न सिर्फ पूरा स्टाफ बल्कि स्वयं डॉक्टर भी जानते थे। इसलिए उन्होंने घर वालों से पूछा की कल उन्होंने क्या खाया और कोई इसी बात तो नहीं हुयी जिसने उन्हे ऐसा कदम उठाने पर मजबूर किया हो?

----------


## anita

जवाब सबका स्पष्ट था उन्होंने अपनी अनभिज्ञता जताई और फिर उनकी ननद ने वो रम वाली बात भी डॉक्टर को बता दी। डॉक्टर ने इस बात को फिर सबके सामने स्पष्ट कर दिया की उनकी मौत वो रम पीने से हुयी है। सब इस बात से हैरान थे के ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है वो रम तो स्वयं डॉक्टर ने उन्हें भेंट की थी और वो भी सेना के अफसरों को भेंट दी जाने वाली ट्रिपल एक्स रम ज़हरीली कैसे हो सकती है। इस पर डॉक्टर ने उन सब को समझाया की अगर किसी भी अल्कोहल को चार से आठ घंटे तक अगर किसी पीतल के बर्तन में रखा जाये तो वो ज़हरीला हो ही जाता है। वो भी इतना ज़हरीला के किसी की जान भी ले ले।

----------


## anita

खैर मौत की वजह पता चल चुकी थी इसलिए थाना पुलिस करने का कोई फ़ायदा नहीं था। इसलिए उसी दिन शाम के करीब ४ बजे तक उनका अंतिम संस्कार का कार्यक्रम निश्चित कर दिया गया। सारे रिश्तेदार आते रहे और पूरा इलाका शोकाकुल था। अस्पताल के स्टाफ के बीच भी रोज़ की तरह कोई रौनक नहीं थी। उस स्टाफ की ड्यूटी भी ३ बजे ख़त्म हो गयी उसके बाद पूरा स्टाफ नरयनी की अंतिम यात्रा में थोड़े कदम मिलाने के लिए वहां एकत्र हो गया।

----------


## anita

डॉक्टर, कम्पाउण्डर, वार्ड बॉय, क्लीनर, और साथी स्वीपर सभी नरयनी की अंतिम यात्रा में शामिल होने आये थे। एक तरह से उस दिन पूरा अस्पताल ही वहां मौजूद था, क्या आसपास वाले क्या दूर रहने वाले सब वहीँ मौजूद थे।

----------


## anita

नरयनी की एक मित्र व सहकर्मचारी वहीँ पर मौजूद थीं स्वीटी आंटी। जो अक्सर अत्यधिक खुशबू वाले इत्र लगाया करती थीं। लोग अस्पताल में भी अक्सर उन्हें उनकी इत्र की महक से जान जाते थे। उस दिन भी वो इसी तरह ड्यूटी पर आयीं थी। और उसके बाद फिर वहां से नरयनी की शव यात्रा में शामिल होने आ गयीं थी। नरयनी के घर के अन्दर सभी बहुत रो रहे थे और बाहर भी कई लोग अपने आंसू नहीं रोक पा रहे थे।

----------


## anita

अचानक तभी स्वीटी आंटी बेहोश होकर गिर पड़ीं। स्टाफ वालों का ध्यान नरयनी से हटकर आंटी पर गया और फिर सबने उन्हें उठाया और एक जगह पर ले जाकर लेटा दिया और होश में लाने के लिए उनके चेहरे पर पानी की छींटे मारी। मगर उन्हें कोई होश नहीं आया। वहां मौजूद हॉस्पिटल स्टाफ में से कई लोगो ने जांच की सब नार्मल लगा मगर उन्हें होश नहीं आ रहा था।

----------


## anita

आनन् फानन में सब उन्हें उठाकर हॉस्पिटल ले गए वो बेहोश ही रहीं। उस वक़्त मेरे नाना जी हॉस्पिटल में ही थे उनकी ड्यूटी का समय था उस वक़्त, जैसे ही आंटी को वहां के मरीज़ वाली पलंग पर लेटाया गया उन्हें होश आ गया। लेकिन उन्होंने तुरंत मेरे नाना जी देख कर चिल्लाना शुरू कर दिया।

----------


## anita

"दुलारे भईया, हम हैं। हमको न लेटाओ यहाँ, हमको सुई लगवाने से बहुत डर लगता है।" वो चिल्लाते चिल्लाते बोली।

----------


## anita

मेरे नाना जी का नाम लेते हुए जब वो ये शब्द बोलीं तो उनके बोलने के अंदाज़ से नाना जी और बाकि स्टाफ तुरंत समझ गए की ये तो नरयनी है। मगर सब बहुत हैरान थे इस बात से। क्योकि वहां मौजूद सबका मानना था की किसी की भी जब मृत्यु होती है तो उसकी रूह तेरह दिन बाद भटकती है। लेकिन आज ये बात गलत साबित हो गयी थी। उनके आस पास से सब हट गए सिर्फ मेरे नाना जी और एक व्यक्ति उस वक़्त वहां डटे रहे। वो थोडा बहुत चिल्लायीं मगर उनका स्वाभाव वो नहीं था जेसा की हुआ करता था। अब नरयनी बहुत उखड़ी और गुस्सेल स्वाभाव से बात कर रही थी।

----------


## anita

एक पल को रोतीं और दुसरे ही पल हंसती वहां मौजूद लोगो को देख कर फिर अचानक भागने की कोशिश करतीं। स्वीटी आंटी को वहां के लोगो ने पलंग से बाँध दिया और फिर उनके घर वालो को खबर कर दी। डॉक्टर ने उन्हें जबरदस्ती एक नींद का इंजेक्शन दिया जिससे वो थोड़ी देर के लिए शांत हो गयीं। वहां मौजूद कम उम्र के कर्मचारियों की हालत ख़राब हो गयी थी। जो उन्होंने देखा वो अविश्वस्निए था। जिसकी लाश सामने पड़ी हो वो वहीँ पर मौजूद किसी पर भी कैसे सवार हो सकता है? ये सवाल सबके दिमाग में हथोड़े बजा रहा था और दहशत के बादल वो वेसे ही बरसे जा रहे थे उनपर।

----------


## anita

डॉक्टर ने ये सोच कर उन्हें नींद का इंजेक्शन दिया था की शायद उन्हें नरयनी की मौत का सदमा पहुंचा होगा, थोड़ा सो लेंगी तो ठीक हो जाएँगी। लेकिन उस इंजेक्शन का असर दस मिनट से ज्यादा नहीं रहा और वो दुबारा होश में आ कर वापस उलटी सीधी बातें करने लगी। डॉक्टर भी इस बात से हैरान हो गए की जो इंजेक्शन किसी भी इंसान को आठ घंटे के लिए सुला सकता है उसका असर दस मिनट में कैसे ख़त्म हो गया?

----------


## anita

सारा तमाशा सा चल रहा था और स्टाफ तमाशाबीन बनकर सब देख रहा था। डर की वजह से कुछ लोग तो तुरंत हॉस्पिटल छोड़ कर भाग गए थे। कुछ देर बाद स्वीटी आंटी के घर वाले आ गए, और वो लोग उन्हें वेसी ही हालत में घर ले गए।

----------


## anita

उधर दूसरी तरफ नरयनी की लाश का निश्चित समय पर अंतिम संस्कार कर दिया गया। घटना पड़ोस की ही थी इसलिए नाना जी ने घर आ कर हॉस्पिटल में क्या क्या हुआ किसी को कुछ नहीं बताया। डर ने नाना जी के मन में भी कहीं न कहीं घर बना लिया था, सिर्फ इसलिए कहीं नरयनी की रूचि उनके परिवार की तरफ न जाग जाए। खैर वो रात में खाना खाने के बाद सो गए दिन भर की घटना को याद करते करते। उस भ्रम के बारे में सोचते हुए के तेरह दिन से पहले ऐसा कैसे हो गया?।

----------


## anita

अगले दिन स्वीटी आंटी हॉस्पिटल नहीं आयीं। सब वजह जानते थे इसलिए किसी ने दुबारा मालूम करने की कोशिश नहीं की।
तीसरे दिन जब आंटी हॉस्पिटल आयीं तो सबने उन्हें इसे घेर लिया जैसे के किसी बड़ी हस्ती को भीड़ घेर लेती है। सब यहीं जानना चाहते थे की उनके साथ ऐसा क्यों हुआ और वो ठीक कैसे हुयीं मगर सबके प्रश्नों की शुरुआत हलचल पूछने से ही शुरू हुयी।

----------


## anita

धीरे धीरे सब मुख्य विषय पर आ गए वो सारे सवाल बरसा दिए गए उनपर। उन्होंने बताया की जब वो नरयनी के घर पर सब कुछ होते हुए देख रहीं थी तो उन्हें सड़क की तरफ जो की नरयनी के घर से करीब पंद्रह कदम की दूरी पर है, वहां एक औरत को देखा बिलकुल नरयनी जैसी ही थी मगर उनके साथ एक आदमी और था। उन्होंने इसे सिर्फ चेहरे के मेल का एक संयोग समझा और उस तरफ से ध्यान हटा लिया जब दुबारा उस तरफ देखा तो वहां कोई आदमी नहीं था सिर्फ वो औरत खड़ी वहां पर रो रही थी। उसका चेहरा अब साफ़ दिख रहा था, वो नरयनी जैसी नहीं नरयनी ही थी। जब स्वीटी आंटी गौर से नरयनी को देखती रही तो नरयनी ने रोना बंद कर दिया और बिना कदम हिलाए बढती हुयी सीधा उनके सामने २ कदम दूर खड़ी हो गयी। ये देख कर वो बहुत ही ज्यादा बुरी तरह डर गयीं और उसके बाद उन्हें कुछ नहीं याद के क्या हुआ और उनकी आँख अगले दिन सुबह खुली। उनके शरीर में बहुत कमजोरी लग रही थी इसलिए वो हॉस्पिटल न आ सकीं।

----------


## anita

आगे स्टाफ ने उन्हें बताया के उनके बेहोश होने के बाद वहां हॉस्पिटल में क्या क्या हुआ और उन्हें कैसे उनके घर वाले आकर घर ले गए थे। सब आगे की घटना जानने के लिए उत्सुक थे इसलिए उन्होंने आखिरकार पूछ ही लिया के वो कैसे हुयीं? उन्होंने इस बात से अनभिज्ञता ज़ाहिर की मगर वो बताया जितना के उनके पति ने उन्हें बताया था।

----------


## anita

वो ये था के जब उन्हें हॉस्पिटल से घर ले जाया जा रहा था तो बिलकुल होश हवास में नहीं थी आंखें बंद थी और न जाने क्या क्या बोले जा रहीं थी। उनके पति उन्हें घर ले जाने के बजाये सीधा चर्च(गिरजाघर) लेकर गए। वहां पर उस चर्च के महंत(father) और ३ नन ने मिलकर कोई क्रिया की थी। जिसमे उन्होंने एक घेर सा बना कर उसके अन्दर उन्हें बैठा दिया था और ३ तरफ से नन और एक तरफ से फादर ने उन्हें घेर रखा था। उसके बाद नरयनी की आत्मा से सवाल जवाब भी किये, जिसमे नरयनी ने बताया की वो स्वीटी के इत्र की खुशबू की तरफ आकर्षित हुयी, इसलिए वो आंटी पर सवार हो गयी थी। उसके बाद नरयनी की रूह को आंटी के शरीर से हटा दिया गया। नरयनी की रूह का क्या हुआ क्या नहीं उन्हें नहीं पता था।

----------


## anita

जब स्टाफ वालो ने पूछा के नरयनी के साथ जो आदमी था उसके बारे में फादर ने कुछ बताया तो उन्होंने बताया की अगर वो होश में होती तो फादर से जरुर पूछती मगर नरयनी के साथ कोई आदमी था ये बात सिर्फ उन्हें ही पता थी और उसके बाद उन्हें होश सीधा अगले दिन सुबह आया था।

----------


## anita

इसका मतलब साफ़ था की स्वीटी आंटी के ऊपर जो सवार थीं वो नरयनी ही थी मगर उनके साथ जो आदमी दिखा था उसकी कोई छाया तक स्वीटी आंटी पर नहीं पड़ी थी। वरना उसके बारे में भी चर्च के फादर कुछ न कुछ जरुर बताते।

----------


## anita

स्वीटी आंटी के साथ घटी ये घटना बहुत तेज़ी से पूरी कॉलोनी में फ़ैल गयी। जो समझदार थे वो समझ सकते थे मगर कुछ लोग अत्यधिक इस घटना से डर चुके थे और डर अक्सर वहम का कारण होता है। इसलिए वहम की वजह से अक्सर लोग ये कहते के उन्होंने नरयनी को देखा है, जो बात सरासर गलत होती थी। वो सिर्फ वहम से डरते थे। क्योंकि पूछे जाने पर की "नरयनी ने कौन से कपडे पहने थे?" लोग अक्सर अपने वहम के जोगे में नरयनी की तस्वीर बयां करते थे। नरयनी को जब स्वीटी आंटी ने देखा था तब वो उस कपडे में नहीं दिखी थी जिसमे वो मरी थी। बल्कि उस कपडे में दिखती थी जो हॉस्पिटल स्टाफ की ड्रेस थी। जिसकी वजह सिर्फ एक अद्भुत सच्चाई थी जिसे मैंने बाद में जाना। और कुछ लोग अक्सर अपने वहम में उसे उसी कपड़ो में देखते जिसमे उसकी मृत्यु हुयी थी, और कुछ लोग अपने वहम की चादर में।

----------


## anita

धीरे धीरे इस घटना पर समय की परतें चढ़ती चलीं गयीं। इस घटना की चर्चा और नरयनी का खौफ दोनों धुंधले पड़ने लगे थे। सब लोग आराम से कभी कभार नरयनी की बात करते मगर फिर भूल जाते। सबकी समझ में आ चुका था की नरयनी अब यहाँ नहीं है।

----------


## anita

३ साल ७ महीने और २१ दिन बाद

----------


## anita

सब कुछ सामान्य चल रहा था। एक दिन की बात है, एक नयी स्वीपर आई थी हॉस्पिटल में काम करने। उसकी उम्र यही कोई पच्चीस या छब्बीस वर्ष रही होगी, उनका नाम रानो था। रोज़ की तरह वो उस दिन भी सामान्य रूप से सुबह हॉस्पिटल पहुँच गयी। रात्रि की शिफ्ट में काम करने वाले स्टाफ का जाने का वक़्त था और आधे से ज्यादा जा भी चुके थे। रानो ने हॉस्पिटल में पहुँच कर अपना कार्य आरंभ किया। वो हॉस्पिटल के पीछे वाले वार्ड में झाड़ू लगा कर उससे अगले वार्ड में झाड़ू लगाने लगीं। बाकि स्वीपर आकर अपना अपना कार्य करते इसलिए वो पहले अपना कार्य निपटाने में लगीं हुयीं थी।

----------


## anita

दुसरे वार्ड में झाड़ू लगते लगते उन्हें ऐसा लगा के कोई पिछले वार्ड में झाड़ू लगा रहा है। उन्होंने सोचा लगता है दूसरी स्वीपर भी आ गयीं हैं उन्हें बता देते हैं की उस वार्ड में झाड़ू लग चुकी है अब वो वहां पोछा लगा ले।

----------


## anita

ये बताने के लिए वो उस पिछले वार्ड में गयीं। वहां पर जा कर देखा तो एक स्वीपर वहां पर झाड़ू लगा रही थी बिना झुके सिर्फ खड़े खड़े इधर से उधर झाड़ू डोला रही थी उसकी पीठ रानो की तरफ थी। ये देख कर रानो ने सोचा के ये झाड़ू लगा रही है या नाटक कर रही है।

----------


## anita

फिर रानो ने खुद ही कहा "बहन जी, यहाँ झाड़ू लग चुकी है। दुसरे वार्ड में जाकर लगा लो।"

मगर रानो को उसने कोई जवाब नहीं दिया।

"बहन जी, ओ बहन जी। यहाँ नहीं दुसरे में लगा लो यहाँ हम साफ़ कर चुके हैं।" रानो ने अपनी बात दोहराते हुए दुबारा उससे कहा।

----------


## anita

मगर इस बार भी रानो को कोई जवाब नहीं मिला। फिर उसने पास जाकर ही ये बात कहने की सोची। वो ठीक उस दूसरी स्वीपर के पास कोई दो कदम की दुरी पर रुकी और अपनी बात दोहराई। इस बार उसकी बात उसने सुनी और पीछे मुड़कर रानो को देखा। अगले ही पल रानो की चीख निकल गयी और वो बेहोश हो गयी।

----------


## anita

उसकी आवाज़ सुनकर आस पास के मौजूद स्टाफ वाले भाग कर आये। उन्होंने रानो को उठाया और ले जा कर सीधा डॉक्टर के केबिन में लेटा दिया। सुबह के वक़्त हॉस्पिटल में कोई बड़ा डॉक्टर नहीं था, तुरंत डॉक्टर को इस बात की जानकारी दी गयी और उन्हें उनके घर से बुला लिया गया। डॉक्टर हॉस्पिटल आने ही वाले थे इसलिए ५ मिनट के अन्दर ही वहां पहुँच गए, उन्होंने रानो की जांच की और नर्स से बिगो लगाकर ग्लूकोस चढाने को कह दिया। नर्स ने बिना देर किये, सब कुछ वहां हाज़िर कर दिया। जेसे उन्होंने रानो का हाथ पकड़ कर उसपर इंजेक्शन लगाने के लिए स्प्रीट से भीगी रुई लगायी।

----------


## anita

वो अचनाक होश में आ गयी और बदले हुए लहज़े में चिल्लाने लगी "नहीं हमारे सुई न लगाओ, हमे सुई लगवाने से डर लगता है।"
इस बात को सुन कर सब हैरान रह गए। वो स्वीपर अभी नयी थी और उसे नरयनी के बारे में कुछ नहीं पता था। मगर आज ये सब देख कर वापस स्वीटी आंटी वाली घटना सबके दिमाग में वापस साफ़ हो गयी। मतलब नरयनी वापस आ चुकी थी। सब डर कर पीछे हट गये और करीब ३ या चार मिनट बाद वो बेहोश हो गयी।

----------


## anita

दुबारा से डर ने दस्तक दे दी थी और अब सब इस बात के लिए तैयार थे की पिछली बार जिस तरह से इससे निजात मिली थी, दुबारा से वही तरीका अपनाया जाए। सबने रानो को एक तरफ छोड़ कर उसके घर वालो को बुलवाया और स्वीटी आंटी का इंतज़ार करने लगे। तभी रानो में थोड़ी हरकत होती दिखाई दी, उसके हाथ हिल रहे थे और वो होश में वापस आ रही थी। सब इस बात के लिए खुद को तैयार कर चुके थे की नरयनी का वही खेल दुबारा शुरू हो जायेगा, चिल्लाना और डराना। तभी वहां स्वीटी आंटी आ पहुंची थी, सबने ख़ुशी से उनकी देखा और सबसे पहले यही सवाल पूछा की वे नरयनी से निजात पाने के लिए कौन सी चर्च ले जाई गयीं थी। सबसे पहले वो नरयनी का नाम सुनते ही डर गयीं और फिर सबने उन्हें वहां घटा सारा वाक्या बयां कर दिया और उनसे मदद मांगी। वो मदद करने को तैयार तो थीं मगर उन्होंने बताया की वो फादर जिन्होंने उन्हें बचाया था वो कोई ३ महीने पहले ही चल बसे और वहां मौजूद नान और नए फादर इस तरह के ज्ञान के माहिर नहीं हैं।

----------


## anita

अब सबके ऊपर जैसे डर ने की कालिमा छा गयी थी। हर कोई इस बात से डरा हुआ था की अब क्या होगा? उधर रानो को भी होश आ रहा था। सबने मिलकर नरयनी के उस खेल को रानो के घर वालों के आने तक झेलना ही उचित समझा, ऐसे समय में और किया भी क्या जा सकता था?

----------


## anita

रानो ने आंखें खोली और सबकी तरफ एक नज़र देखा। सबका चेहरा पीला पड़ गया। मगर वो उठ के खुद को समेट कर पलंग के सिराहने की तरफ डरी हुयी सी बैठ गयीं।

----------


## anita

वो कुछ नहीं बोल रही थी या फिर शायद किसी और के पहले बुलाने का इंतज़ार कर रही थीं। सब चुपचाप खड़े ये सब देख रहे थे, तभी मेरे नाना जी अपने निश्चित समयानुसार उस वक़्त ड्यूटी पर पहुंचे। उन्होंने सबको देखा और फिर एक आदमी ने उन्हें एक तरफ ले जाकर सब कुछ जो भी हुआ था बता दिया। मेरे नाना जी सीधा वहां पहुँच गए और वो देखना चाहते थे की वो नरयनी ही है या कोई और क्योकि नरयनी का भ्रम कई लोगो को हो चुका था। लेकिन फिर उन्होंने सोचा की सारे ढंग तो नरयनी वाले ही हैं।

----------


## anita

फिर उन्होंने सारी बात एक किनारे करते हुए सीधा रानो को जांचने के लिए आवाज़ दी "रानो! क्या हुआ?"

रानो ने डरते हुए नाना जी की तरफ देखा। नाना जी ने फिर से पूछा "क्या हुआ बेटा?"

वो डरते हुए रोने लगी और बोली "चाचा जी वहां, वार्ड में मैंने किसी को देखा। वो कोई औरत थी बिलकुल हमारे जेसे कपड़ो में और बाल खुले थे उसके। चेहरा काला काला था और बहुत डरावना था।" कहते कहते और ज्यादा तेज़ से रोने लगी थी वो।

"मुझे यहाँ काम नहीं करना, मुझे कहीं और काम दिलवा दीजिये चाचा जी।" रोते रोते वो नाना जी बार बार यही कह रही थी।

----------


## anita

उसकी नौकरी भी नाना जी ने ही लगवाई थी इसलिए उसने सारी मन की बात नाना जी से कह दी।सबको ये जानकर बहुत संतुष्टि हुयी की अब उसके ऊपर नरयनी की कोई आमद नहीं थी। मगर एक बात निश्चित हो चुकी थी की जिसको रानो ने देखा वो नरयनी ही थी। क्योंकि उसको आये अभी कुछ ही महीने हुए थे, और वो नरयनी से जुडी बातों से बिलकुल अनजान थी। और किसी को भी सुबह के वक़्त और पहली ही बार में इतना बड़ा भ्रम नहीं हो सकता। वो जो भी कह रही थी सच था क्योंकि कोई इतनी आसानी से अपनी नौकरी क्यों छोड़ना चाहेगा?

----------


## anita

अब रानो के घर वाले आ चुके थे और वो रानो की बात सुनकर रानो को अपने साथ ले गए। यहाँ हॉस्पिटल में डर का माहोल अपनी बाहें पसार रहा था। सबको कड़ी हिदायत दी गयी की इस बारे में कोई किसी भी मरीज़ या फिर दुसरे शिफ्ट के स्टाफ के किसी भी व्यक्ति से कोई बात नहीं करेगा।

----------


## anita

वो दिन किसी तरह सबने बिता दिया, मगर किसी की भी समझ से बाहर था की नरयनी वहां आई क्यों थी? सिर्फ डराने के लिए या फिर मौजूदगी का एहसास दिलाने के लिए? ऐसी ही उधेड़ बुन में पड़ा पूरा स्टाफ परेशान था। अगले दिन जब स्टाफ के लोग वापस काम पर हॉस्पिटल आये तो कोई भी खाली कमरे में अकेला जाने से डर रहा था। स्टाफ का हर व्यक्ति किसी न किसी के साथ ही अपना अपना काम कर रहा था। आने वाले मरीज़ इस बात से बेखबर थे और वो आराम से आ जा रहे थे।

----------


## anita

कोई दो दिन ही बीते थे इस बात को। तीसरे दिन की सुबह हमारे पडोसी नाना जी के पास आये। उन्होंने नाना जी को अकेले में ले जा कर बात की। उन्होंने बताया की कल रात उन्होंने नरयनी को देखा। नरयनी उनके घर के बगल ही रहा करती थी मृत्यु से पहले। उन्होंने बताया की कल रात जब बाहर आँगन में चारपाई डाल कर सो रहे थे तभी अचानक आवाज़ आई "चच्चा! ओ चच्चा।"

----------


## anita

जब उन्होंने पलट कर देखा तो वहां नरयनी खड़ी थी अपने हॉस्पिटल की यूनिफार्म में और अपने ही अंदाज़ में उन्हें बुला रही थी।

"चच्चा! अन्दर आने दो ना।" वो घर के बाहर बंधे तारों के बाहर खड़ी थी। और उन्हें आवाज़ पर आवाज़ दिए जा रही थी। उनके घर में नरयनी की आवाज़ के सबने सुना और सबने डर सहम कर एक ही कमरे में जागते हुए रात बितायी। उसने पूरी रात में कई बार उन्हें बुलाया और दिखाई भी दी। लेकिन वो बहुत पहले ही नरयनी की मृत्यु के समय ही अपने घर का कीलन करवा चुके थे शायद इसलिए वो घर के अन्दर नहीं आ सकी। 

नाना जी ने उनसे पूछा की "वो अपने घर में नहीं गयी?"

----------


## anita

उन्होंने बताया की "शायद गयी हो मगर अब तो वहां उसके परिवार का कोई नहीं रहता और वो क्वार्टर भी खाली पड़ा है।" मगर उस घर में उन्होंने नरयनी को नहीं देखा वो बस उनके घर की बाउंडरी की बाहर ही टहल रही थी।

----------


## anita

इस बात से मेरे नाना जी भी सोच में पड़ गए, क्योंकि अब नरयनी खतरनाक रूप लेती जा रही थी। यूँ ही खुले आम रात में कई बार आवाज़ देना और दिखाई दे जाना, ये तो वही कर सकता था जिसको पकडे जाने का डर न हो। नाना जी ऐसी कई बातों से अवगत थे, उनकी समझ में ये आया की शायद नरयनी को किसी और शक्ति का संरक्षण प्राप्त है। मगर वो कौन सी हो सकती है ये बताना तो किसी भी आम इंसान के लिए नामुमकिन था।

----------


## anita

सारी बातें जो आस पास घट रहीं थी उन्हें नज़र अंदाज़ करना किसी के बस की बात नहीं थी। ये बात नाना जी भी जानते थे इसलिए वो भी चिंतित थे। क्योंकि नानाजी जिस क्वार्टर में रहते थे उसकी अगली लाइन के क्वार्टर में ही ये सब घटनाये चल रही थी। नाना जी इस बात से थोड़े निश्चिंत थे की अभी तक नरयनी का कोई भी साया इस क्वार्टर के लोगो की तरफ नहीं था। शायद उसकी हद उसी लाइन तक ही थी।

----------


## anita

वहां सारे क्वार्टर दो मंजिला थे। मतलब एक कर्मचारी अगर नीचे की मंजिल में रहता है तो दूसरा ऊपर की मंजिल में। इसी तरह पूरी कॉलोनी बसी थी। एक दो दिन के अंतराल के बाद एक घटना और घटी। जिन चच्चा को नरयनी आवाज़ देती थी उन्ही के ऊपर के क्वार्टर में मिश्रा जी और पत्नी रहती थी। उस रात बिजली नहीं आ रही थी इसलिए वो दोनों रात को सोने के लिए छत पर चले गए। वो लोग काफी नरयनी की मौजूदगी से अनभिज्ञ नहीं थे मगर वो नरयनी से डरते भी नहीं थे। उस रात को वो लोग छत पर सोये हुए थे। मिश्रा जी को नींद आ चुकी थी मगर उनकी पत्नी तब जाग रही थी। अचानक उन्हें ऐसा लगा की नीचे से कोई रोशनी आ रही है। उन्होंने सोचा की शायद बिजली आ गयी, ये देखने के लिए वो उठी और छत की बाउंड्री के पास जाकर देखा। बिजली आ चुकी थी। उन्होंने मिश्रा जी को उठाया और जाने के लिए आगे बढ़ी और रुक गयीं।

----------


## anita

उन्होंने मिश्रा जी को बुलाया वो नीचे देखते हुए कहा "देखिये वहां कोई खड़ा है।"

"रात के 1:30 बजे कौन खड़ा होगा? तुम्हारा वहम होगा। चलो नीचे चलें।" मिश्रा जी ने बात टालते हुए कहा।

"नहीं देखिये तो, कोई औरत है। कहीं कोई चोर वगेरह तो नहीं?" उन्होंने आशंकित होकर कहा।

मिश्रा जी को भी लगा की शायद देखना चाहिए। आखिर इस वक़्त कोई औरत क्या कर रही है यहाँ।

जैसे ही मिश्रा जी उनकी तरफ बढे अचानक तो डरते हुए बोलीं, "अरे ये तो नरयनी है।"

----------


## anita

इतना कहते ही वो तुरंत बेहोश हो गयीं। भाग कर मिश्रा जी ने उन्हें उठाया और अपने घर ले गए। वहां उनके ऊपर पानी छिड़का और वो होश में आयीं। मिश्रा जी ने काफी पूछा की क्या हुआ था? कैसे बेहोश हो गयी? मगर उन्होंने कोई जवाब नहीं दिया। सिर्फ पास रखा एक गिलास पानी पिया और फिर बिना किसी सवाल का जवाब दिए सो गयीं। मिश्रा जी ने समझा के शायद नरयनी का डर है। जिसकी वजह से वो कुछ बोल नहीं पायीं और सो गयीं। वो भी निश्चिन्त होकर सो गए की जो भी होगा सुबह पूछा जायेगा। लेकिन सुबह हुए तो वो उठने का नाम ही नहीं ले रहीं थी। पहले तो मिश्रा जी ने बहुत कोशिश की मगर वो नहीं उठी न ही आंखें खोली।

----------


## anita

फिर दौड़ते हुए नाना जी के पास आये क्योंकि नाना जी ने जाकर उन्हें देखा तो बिलकुल बेहोश पड़ी थी। उनके ऊपर काफी पानी वगेरह पहले ही मिश्रा जी डाल चुके थे। मगर उन्हें कोई होश नहीं आ रहा था। मिश्रा जी ने फिर नाना जी को रात को घटी सारी घटना बताई। 
नाना जी ने इस बात की पुष्टि के लिए के उनके ऊपर नरयनी ही सवार है एक प्रयोग किया। वो तुरंत घर से एक इंजेक्शन लेके आये। कई लोग नाना जी से घर पर ही दवा वगेरह लेने आते थे इसलिए नाना जी अक्सर ऐसे सामान घर में ही रखते थे। नाना जी फर्जी ही इंजेक्शन लेके ये कहते हुए उनकी तरफ बढ़े की "नरयनी को इंजेक्शन देना पड़ेगा।"

----------


## anita

इतना सुनते ही वो तुरंत होश में आ गयीं और वापस अपना वही राग शुरू कर दिया "दुलारे भईया, सुई न लगाना हमे सुई से बहुत डर लगता है।"

----------


## anita

इस बात से पुष्टि हो गयी की मिश्रा जी की पत्नी के ऊपर नरयनी का ही साया था और उनके रोने शोर मचाने से आस पास के लोग भी ये जान गए। नरयनी उनपर सवार ही थी, कभी रोती तो कभी हंसती तो कभी आस पास के लोग को मारने दौड़ती। सबकी सांसे थमती जा रही थी। कुछ लोग वापस अपने घर भाग गए और इस तरह से खुद को बंद करके बैठ गए की जैसे वहां रहते ही न हो। नाना जी मिश्रा जी और कुछ लोग वहीँ इस डर का सामना करते हुए ये तय कर रहे थे की क्या किया जाए? हॉस्पिटल ले जाने से कोई फायदा नहीं था क्योंकि ये स्पष्ट था की ये कोई बीमारी नहीं।

----------


## anita

तभी अचानक मिश्रा जी की पत्नी शांत हो कर एकदम सीधी लेट गयीं। सबने सोचा शायद नरयनी अब जा रही है। मगर उन्हें नहीं पता था की जो होने वाला है उससे उनकी निडरता की बुनियाद तक हिल जाएगी और डर अपनी जगह बनाने में कामयाब हो जायेगा।

----------


## anita

वो सीधी लेटी थी के उनके हाथ पाँव ऐठने लगे जैसे के कोई किसी कपडे को निचोड़ कर पानी निकलता है। वो ऐसे तड़पने लगीं के मानो उन्हें शरीर से जान निकलने वाली हो। उनके हाथ पाँव एक दुसरे की विपरीत दिशा में घूमते जा रहे थे उनके मुंह से फैना आना शुरू हो गया जैसे के किसी सांप ने काट लिया हो। उनकी गर्दन भी ऐठने लगी। और पीछे की और मुड़ती जा रही थी। मिश्रा जी ये सब देख कर बेहोश हो गए और आस पास खड़े लोग भागने लगे, चिल्लाते मदद की गुहार सी लगाते की शायद कोई आकर ये सब ठीक कर सके। नाना जी के हाथ भी काँप रहे थे मगर वो वहां से नहीं गए, क्योंकि हॉस्पिटल में वो कई बार ऐसे तड़पते हुए कुछ लोग को देख चुके थे।

----------


## anita

क्या किया जाए क्या नहीं ये तो दिमाग में किसी के था ही नहीं। तभी वो लम्बी लम्बी सांसे लेने लगीं जेसे के बस अब सांसे रुकने वाली हों। नाना जी बताते हैं के उस वक़्त जो डर और दिमाग की स्थिति थी वो आज़ादी की लडाई के वक़्त भी नहीं थी। न जाने कैसे उनके दिमाग में आया और वो जाकर एक बाल्टी पानी लेके आये और मिश्रा जी की पत्नी के ऊपर पूरा पानी उड़ेल दिया। वो एक दम निढाल हो गयीं। उनके ऐठते हुए हाथ पर वापस घूम कर अपनी जगह पर आने लगे और उधर मिश्रा जी को होश आ रहा था। उन्हें होश आया तो वो रोने लगे और पूछने लगे की वो क्या करें? उनका पूरा परिवार भी वहां नहीं था वो अकेले क्या कर लेते?

----------


## anita

सबने मिलकर उन्हें धीरज बंधाया और फिर एक सज्जन जो की वहां से गुज़र रहे थे, वो हमारी कॉलोनी के निवासी भी नहीं थे। वो केवल वहां शोर सुनकर आये थे। उन्होंने एक ऐसे ही तांत्रिक की जानकारी मिश्रा जी को दी, और फिर मदद के लिए नाना जी के साथ मिश्रा जी और उनकी पत्नी को वेसे ही बेहोशी की हालत में उस तांत्रिक के पास ले गए।

----------


## anita

जहाँ वे लोग गए थे वो तांत्रिक एक प्रसिद्ध मंदिर के पास रहता था। उन्होंने मिश्रा जी की पत्नी को वहां एक कालीन पर लिटा दिया और बाकि सब को आस पास से हट जाने को कहा। उस तांत्रिक ने काफी देर तक कुछ मंत्र पढ़ कर बेहोश पड़ी मिश्रा जी की पत्नी के ऊपर पानी के छींटे मारे उसके बाद कुछ काले तिल, फिर सरसों के बीज। मगर कोई प्रभाव नही हो रहा था। फिर वो ध्यान मुद्रा में बैठ गया और न जाने किसका ध्यान करने लगा। बाकि आये सब लोग बाहर एक चारपाई पर बैठकर कर खिड़की से सब देख रहे थे।

----------


## anita

वो ध्यान में ही था के मिश्रा जी की पत्नी को होश आ गया और वो उठ कर बैठ गयी। उसके बाद वो ऐसे किसी से बातें करने लगी के जेसे कोई उनसे सवाल पूछ रहा हो। वो कोई अपना खेल नहीं दिखा रही थी सिर्फ जवाब के अंदाज़ में बोले जा रही थीं। उन्होंने जो जो बोला वो इस प्रकार था-

"नरयनी!"

"घाट के पास कॉलोनी में मेरा घर था।" 

"पता नहीं। मैं तो सुबह उठ कर काम पर जाने वाली थी। तभी वहां वो आये और उन्होंने बताया की मैं मर चुकी हूँ।"

"एक बड़ी शक्ति हैं वो। नाम किसी को नहीं बताते वो।"

"मुझे भूख लगी है इसके जरिये ही में कुछ खा सकती हूँ। इसलिए इसका सहारा लिया।"

"कुछ खिला दो चली जाउंगी।"

"मुझे कैद करके क्या मिलेगा? मुझे जाने दो दुबारा अपनी भूख के लिए किसी को प्रेषण नहीं करुँगी।"

"हाँ हाँ। नहीं करुँगी। जब तक कोई मुझे परेशान नहीं करेगा।"

"मेरा भी कोई वक़्त होता है निकलने का अगर कोई उस वक़्त में निकलेगा तो मुझे जरुर देखेगा। मैं कैद होकर नहीं रह सकती।"

"मैं तो निकलूंगी और घुमुंगी भी। जिसको डर लगता है वो न निकले मेरे वक़्त पर।"

"हाँ।" "हाँ।"

"वही मेरा समय है।"

"कुछ भी, थोड़ी सी शराब, और कुछ भी।"

" ठीक है, मगर भूलना मत।"*
*

----------


## anita

ये सारी बातें कहने के बाद मिश्रा जी की पत्नी वापस धीरे से लेट गयीं और बेहोश हो गयीं। तांत्रिक ने अपना ध्यान तोड़ा और थोड़ी देर शुन्य में ताकते हुए बैठे रहे। उसके मिश्रा जी और मेरे नाना जी को अन्दर बुलाया और नरयनी के लिए एक बोतल शराब और खाने में कुछ कलेजी के टुकड़ो को रात के ग्यारह बजे से दो बजे के बीच वहां रखवाने को कह दिया जहाँ से वो अक्सर आवाज़ लगाया करती थी। मिश्रा जी मांस मदिरा को हाथ नहीं लगाते थे इसलिए उनके बदले ये काम नाना जी ने किया। और बताये अनुसार ७ दिन तक उस रास्ते से नहीं गुज़रे।

----------


## anita

नरयनी का खौफ्फ़ अपने उफान पर था। लोग रात होते ही ग्यारह बजे के बाद घरो से निकलना तो क्या अपने घरो में भी दिखाई नहीं देते थे। नरयनी की आवाज़ सुनना तो आम बात थी लोग वहां सुनते थे और अपने अपने घरों में छुप जाते थे। उस वक़्त वहां कोई ऐसा मजबूत या फिर माहिर आलिम नहीं था जो नरयनी को कैद कर सकता। जिस चर्च के फादर ने उसे कैद किया था उनकी मृत्यु के उपरान्त वो फिर आज़ाद हो गयी थी।

----------


## anita

नरयनी का वक़्त था ग्यारह से दो बजे तक। ये बात सब जान चुके थे और जो कॉलोनी छोड़ के जा सकते थे वो चले गए और जिनकी मजबूरी थी वो वहीँ सावधानी से रहते थे।

----------


## anita

धीरे धीरे समय के साथ सब शांत होता चला गया। नरयनी फिर भी वहीँ रहा करती थी कभी कभी किसी को दिखती थी मगर जल्दी किसी को परेशान नहीं करती थी। लेकिन जो जो नरयनी के वक़्त में भटका उसे सज़ा भी मिली और समय के साथ ताकतवार होती गयी नरयनी आज भी किसी की पकड़ से बाहर है।

----------


## anita

ग्यारह बजे से दो बजे तक का वक़्त आज भी उस लाइन में ख़राब माना जाता है। और जो इस बात को नहीं मानता उसे वो अक्सर किसी न किसी रूप में डर कर मान जाता है। अब नरयनी किसी पर उस तरह सवार होकर तड़पाती नहीं है लेकिन खौफ की वो तस्वीर आज वहां रह रहे बुजुर्गों के दिमाग में बसी है। कभी कभी लोग आज भी उसे देखते हैं मगर वो सिर्फ डरवाती है, कभी बिजली के तारों पर घूमते हुए तो कभी एक पेड़ से दुसरे पेड़ पर टहलते हुए।

----------


## anita

मुझे ये सारी घटना मेरे नाना जी ने सुनाई थी। मैं, नाना जी, मेरे बड़े भईया, मामा जी और हमारे गुरु जी, हम सब एकत्र होकर रात में खाना खाने के बाद घर से बहार आँगन में ये सारी बातें कर रहे थे और नाना जी ने ये घटना सुनाई थी। सारी घटना सुनने के बाद मैंने गुरु जी से ऐसे ही पूछ लिया की "गुरु जी, इतने साल हो गए अब तो नरयनी चली गयी होगी न?"

----------


## anita

उन्होंने जवाब दिया के "अभी उसे मुक्त होने में बहुत समय बाकी है, वो यहीं है। और हम सब उसकी ही बात कर रहे हैं इसलिए वो हमे ही देख रही है।" ये कह कर वो हमारे आँगन से सामने वाले क्वार्टर की सीढियों की तरफ देखने लगे।

----------


## anita

गुरु जी का ये जवाब सुन कर मुझे अजीब सा डर लगा मगर गुरु जी की मौजूदगी से किसी बात का डर नहीं था। मैंने भी उस तरफ नज़र दौडाई जहाँ गुरु जी देख रहे थे, मुझे वहां कुछ दिखाई नहीं दिया सिवाए ३ कुत्तों के जो उस तरफ देख कर भौंके जा रहे थे।

----------


## superidiotonline

> ३ साल ७ महीने और २१ दिन बाद


पहली बार टाइमलैप्स महीना और दिन के साथ देख रहा हूँ।

----------


## anita

दोस्तों, ये बात कोई ८ साल पहले की है। मेरी मौसी जो की पहले हेलेट हॉस्पिटल के पास रहती थी, वहां से कानपुर के दुसरे छोर पर स्थित विकास नगर नामक एरिया में स्थानातरित हो गयीं थी। वहां उन्होंने एक घर लिया था अच्छा खासा आलीशान घर था वह।

----------


## anita

उस घर के सामने एक स्कूल भी है, शायद नारायण करके कुछ नाम है। काफी वक़्त हुआ वहां गए हुए इसलिए ठीक से उस स्कूल का नाम याद नहीं है। खैर मैं घर के बारे में बताता हूँ, वो घर देखने में बहुत खुबसूरत था। काफी बड़ा घर था मगर वो घर अक्सर अकेले लोगों को भाता नहीं था। मतलब कोई भी वहां दिन में भी अकेले ठेहेरना पसंद नहीं करता था। उसकी वजह थी घर का काफी बड़ा होना और वहां अक्सर दोपहर और रात को घर में ऐसी शांति सी छा जाती थी मानो किसी कब्रस्तान में आ गए हों। उस घर में कई कमरों में तो कभी सूरज की रौशनी भी नहीं पहुँचती थी। इसलिए वो घर बहार से देखने में जितना सुन्दर था अन्दर से उतना ही डरावना लगता था। लेकिन मौसी और उनके परिवार को इसकी कोई चिंता नहीं थी क्योकि वो ज्यादा लोग थे और घर में कोई भी ऐसा नहीं था की जिसे भूतो पर विश्वास हो।

----------


## anita

जब से मौसी और उनका परिवार वहां रहने गया तो उस मकान में रौनक आई और वो मकान से घर बना। करीब सब कुछ सामान्य और खुशहाल था करीब ६ महीने तक। उसके बाद वहां अजीब सी घटनाएं घटी। घर के सबसे आगे वाले दो कमरे में से एक मौसी के ससुर जी का कमरा था और दूसरा मेहमानों के लिए था।

----------


## anita

जिस कमरे में दादा जी (मौसी के ससुर जी) रहते थे, उस कमरे में दरवाज़े के पास उन्होंने अपना पलंग लगा रखा था। सर्दियों का वक़्त था, दादा जी ने हवा आने की वजह से पलंग को दूसरी तरफ लगवाया और जो की कमरे के बीचो बीच की जगह थी। पलंग लगवाने के बाद उस रात जब दादा जी सोये तो उन्होंने एक सपना देखा की एक बड़ा सा करीब दस फुट का आदमी एक फरसा लेकर उनकी पलंग के पास आया और उस वक़्त दादा जी खुद को हिल भी नहीं पा रहे और न ही मुह से आवाज़ निकल रही थी। फिर उसने फरसा उठाया और जोरदार वार किया उनकी गर्दन पर। उसके वार से दादा जी की आंखें खुल गयीं और वो पसीने से भीगे हुए थे ठण्ड के मौसम में भी। फिर दादा जी उठे और वक़्त देखा तो दो बजने में ५ मिनट बाकि थे। सपना समझ कर बात को नज़रंदाज़ किया और उन्होंने पास रखे गिलास से पानी पिया और वापस सोने की कोशिश करने लगे।

----------


## anita

थोड़ी देर बाद उन्हें फिर से नींद आ गयी इस बार उन्होंने फिर वही सपना देखा फिर से वही आदमी फरसा लेके खड़ा था और दादा जी की निगाह पड़ते ही उसने फरसे से दादा जी की गर्दन पर वार कर दिया। दादा जी की आंख फिर से खुल गयी और इस बार सपने ने दादा जी का दिमाग ख़राब कर दिया था। वो समझ चुके थे के ये कोई आम सपना नहीं है, कोई तो है यहाँ जो नहीं चाहता यहाँ पर किसी की मौजूदगी। इस विचार और उधेड़बुन में उन्होंने सपने दिखने वाली उस शक्ति को समझने की कोशिश की, वो सही थी या गलत थी? गलत होती तो बीते ६ महीने पहले ही मुझे नुक्सान पहुंचा चुकी होती, और अगर सही है तो ये रूप और ये वार क्यों कर रही है? उनकी कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था। क्या करें इतनी रात को क्या न करें? और सुबह उठ कर भी क्या कर लेंगे? फिर सोचा की पहले परिवार में इस बात पर विचार विमर्श किया जाये उसके बाद देखा जाये की क्या होता है?

----------


## anita

उन्होंने रात जागते जागते काट दी, सुबह नाश्ते के वक़्त उन्होंने सबको एक जगह बुलाया और बीती रात की पूरी कहानी बता डाली। दादा जी कह रहे थे इसलिए कोई इस बात को टाल भी नहीं सकता था, और फिर कोई भी सपना दो बार आये तो वो शायद ही इत्तेफाक हो। दादा जी ने सबसे पूछा की क्या किया जाये?

----------


## anita

मौसा जी ने कहा के "किसी भी तांत्रिक को बुलाना या उस पर विश्वास करना ठीक नहीं है। मुझे तांत्रिको पर विश्वास नहीं है।"

----------


## anita

दादा जी ने उनकी तरफ देखा फिर बिना कुछ बोले मौसी जी के सबसे बड़े बेटे यानि मेरे भईया से इशारे में पूछा। भईया को कुछ समझ नहीं आया तो उन्होंने सीधे तौर पर कह दिया के "दादा जी आज आप मेहमानों के कमरे में सो जाओ, मैं वहां सो जाता हूँ। देखते हैं वहां सच में कोई बात है या सिर्फ आपको कोई डरना चाहता है।"

----------


## anita

दादा जी ने पहले तो उन्हें मना किया मगर फिर भईया के मनाने पर दादा जी को बात सही लगी और उन्होंने वैसा करना ही उचित समझा और उस रात वो बगल के कमरे में जो की मेहमानों के लिए था वहां सोना मंजूर कर लिया।

----------


## anita

उस रात दादा जी खाना खाने के बाद मेहमानों वाले कमरे में सोने चले गए। वो वहां लेटे हुए थे और दरवाज़ा खोल रखा था। उन्हें बड़े भईया की चिंता लगी हुयी थी कहीं अकेले में डर न जाएँ। बड़े भईया को आने में थोड़ी देर हो गयी थी इसलिए वो बाद में सोने आने वाले थे और दादा जी खुले दरवाज़े से उनके आने की प्रतीक्षा कर रहे थे। वो इस तरह से लेटे हुए थे की उन्हें दुसरे कमरे का दरवाज़ा दिख रहा था। तभी उन्होंने देखा की बड़े भईया तेज़ी से आये और दरवाज़ा खोलकर अन्दर जाने लगे। दादा जी ने दो तीन बार नाम लेकर उन्हें आवाज़ लगायी मगर उन्होंने अनसुना कर दिया और कमरे में जाकर दरवाज़ा बंद कर लिया। दादा जी ने सोचा की ये कैसा बर्ताव कर रहा है? शायद अन्दर से भाई या बहन से लड़कर आया होगा। इस तरह उन्होंने अपने मन में ही सवाल जवाब से अपना मन शांत कर लिया। और दरवाज़े से बाहर ठण्ड में खड़े पेड़ पौधों को निहारने लगे।

----------


## anita

दादा जी बाहर देख ही रहे थे की अचानक उन्हें किसी के आने की आवाज़ सुनाई दी, उन्होंने सोचा शायद अजय(छोटे भईया) होगा। फिर उन्होंने देखा की बड़े भईया आये कमरे का दरवाज़ा खोलने लगे। ये देख कर तो दादा जी के होश उड़ गए, वो कुछ नहीं बोले बस देख रहे थे। बड़े भईया न दरवाज़े की कुंडी खोली और दादा जी को आवाज़ लगायी "दादा, सो गए क्या?"

----------


## anita

"नहीं, अभी नहीं। क्या हुआ?" दादा जी ने जवाब देकर सवाल किया।

"कुछ चाहिए तो नहीं?" भईया ने पूछा।

"नहीं, कुछ नहीं चाहिए।" दादा जी ने जवाब दिया। वो अभी भी अपनी आँखों की सच्चाई और वहम के बीच अंतर ढूंढ़ रहे थे।

"ये दरवाज़ा बंद कर लो वरना ठण्ड अन्दर आयेगी। " भईया इतना कह कर दरवाज़ा बंद करके के लिए आगे बढे।

"विजय, ज़रा यहाँ आओ।" दादा जी ने भईया को अपने पास बुलाया।

----------


## anita

भईया जाकर दादा जी के पास पलंग पर बैठ गए। दादा जी ने अभी घटी हुयी वो घटना भईया को बताई और उन्हें वहां लेटने ने से मना करने लगे। भईया को अचम्भा तो हुआ। मगर भईया ने सोचा शायद दादा जी को वहम हुआ हो। उन्होंने दादा जी को समझाया की दरवाज़े की कुण्डी तो उन्होंने अभी खोली है फिर कोई पहले से अन्दर कैसे जा सकता है। फिर एक दो तर्क पश्चात भईया ने दादा जी को रजाई ओढ़ा दी और दुसरे कमरे में चले गए सोने के लिए। दादा जी की आँखों से नींद कोसो दूर थी, उनकी समझ में नहीं आ रहा था की कल जो बंद आँखों से देखा वो वहम था या जो आज खुली आँखों से देखा वो। वहम क्या है और सच्चाई क्या? बस इन घटनाओ के बारे में सोच सोच कर वो रात गुज़ारने लगे।

----------


## anita

रात के करीब डेढ़ बज रहे थे, दादा जी को नींद ने खुद से दूर रखा हुआ था। वो बस चुप चाप कमरे में रजाई ओढ़ कर खुले दरवाज़े से बाहर झाँक रहे थे। कमरे में अँधेरा था, बाहर एक बल्ब जल रहा था जिसकी रौशनी में वो बाहर देख रहे थे। वो किसी ध्यान में खोये हुए थे की उनका ध्यान किसी आवाज़ ने तोडा जेसे की किसी के चप्पल पहन कर चलने की आवाज़। उन्होंने ध्यान से आवाज़ को सुना तो वो आवाज़ भईया के कमरे से आ रही थी, दादा जी ने सोचा भईया को शायद प्यास वगेरह लगी होगी।

----------


## anita

आवाज़ के शांत होते ही उनका ध्यान फिर भईया पर से हट कर अपनी ही विचारधारा में खो गया। २ बजने वाले थे, उन्हें हलकी हलकी सी नींद आने लगी। वो एक झपकी ले चुके थे की उनकी आंख अचानक खुली और उन्होंने साफ़ साफ़ देखा की एक औरत जिसने गरारा कुरता सा पहना हुआ था और जिसका चेहरा और हाथ वगेरह एक दम काले से थे, वो दादा जी के कमरे से ही निकली और कमरे के बगल से घर के अन्दर जाने वाली गली में चली गयी। दादा जी ने उसे दरवाज़े से निकलते और फिर कमरे की बंद शीशे की खिड़की से देखा की वो अन्दर घर में जा रही थी। दादा जी तुरंत उठ गए, उन्होंने सोचा इतनी रात को घर की तो कोई औरत इस कमरे में आयेगी नहीं तो फिर ये कौन है? दादा जी ने कमरे की बत्ती जलाई और फिर जिस तरफ से वो घर के अन्दर की तरफ गयी थी उसके पीछे चल दिए।

----------


## anita

घर के अन्दर तक देख आये दादा जी मगर उन्हें वो काली औरत कहीं नज़र नहीं आई। दादा जी एक दम परेशान हो गये की ये कौन थी? और अन्दर आई तो गयी कहाँ? दादा जी ने सोचा की सुबह घर में सबसे पूछा जायेगा और अगर ये किसी घर के सदस्य की हरकत हुयी तो अच्छे से खबर ली जाएगी। फिर दादा जी वापस आकर उसी कमरे में बत्ती बंद करके लेट गये। फिर सोचने लगी की इसी वेश-भूषा घर में तो कोई नहीं रखता और न ही घर में कोई इतना काला है। दादा जी का मन इस बात को मानने को तैयार ही नहीं हो रहा था की ये कोई भूत प्रेत हो सकता है, वो मन में ही खुद को तर्क देते और भूतप्रेत के ऐसे साक्षात् दिखने को झुठला देते।

----------


## anita

वो इसे ही ख्यालो में खुद से सवाल जवाब करते हुए लेटे हुए थे के उन्होंने खिड़की से देखा की वो औरत गली में वापस आ रही है फिर चलते हुए उसी कमरे के दरवाज़े पर आई एक पल को रुकी और फिर कमरे के अन्दर आ गयी। "कौन है?" दादा जी ने डांटते हुए पूछा और फिर दादा जी ने बिना देर किये सिराहने लगे स्विच से बड़ी लाइट जला दी और फिर जो देखा उसकी वजह से हड़बड़ा गए। पूरे कमरे में कहीं भी कोई नहीं था। दादा जी तुरंत बिस्तर से उठ गए, वो पूरी तसल्ली करना चाहते थे। उन्होंने कमरे में मौजूद सोफे के नीचे, पलंग के नीचे और अलमारी में सब जगह देख डाला मगर उन्हें न तो वो औरत दिखाई दी और न ही उससे सम्बंधित कोई सुराग।
पूरी तरह से देखने के बाद, दादा जी चिंता में डूबे हुए वहीँ अपने बिस्तर पर बैठ गए। और सोचने लगे की ये क्या हो रहा है? किस मुहूर्त में ये भूत बंगला खरीद लिया। अब क्या किया जाये? कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था। वो बिस्तर में रजाई ओढ़ कर पलंग के सिराहने से पीठ टिका कर बैठे थे।

----------


## anita

उस वक़्त समय यही कोई पौने तीन बज रहे होंगे। तभी बगल वाले कमरे का दरवाज़ा खुला। दादा जी ने इस बार कुछ भी देखने से पहले ही भईया को आवाज़ दे डाली। भईया ने जवाब दिया तो दादा जी को थोड़ी तसल्ली हुयी। भईया दादा जी के कमरे आ गए और दादा जी के पास बैठ गए और उनके जागने की वजह पूछी। मगर दादा जी बात को टाल गए और भईया से उल्टा इतनी रात को जागने का कारण पूछा।

----------


## anita

ईया ने बताया की जरुर उस कमरे में कोई बात है। जैसा सपना दादा जी को आया था बिलकुल वैसा ही सपना उन्हें भी आया वो भी तीन बार। वैसी ही वेशभूषा वाला बलिष्ठ और लम्बा सा आदमी हाथ में फरसा लेकर आया और दो बार तो उन्होंने देखा की उसने सीधा भईया की गर्दन पर वार किया। जिससे भईया की नींद टूट जाती। लेकिन वो फिर भी सोये वो देखना चाहते थे की क्या सकता है वो। जब वो तीसरी बार सोये तो उन्होंने देखा की वो आदमी उनकी पलंग के बगल में खड़ा है और कह रहा है की "जहाँ पर तुम इस वक़्त लेटे हो ये मेरी जगह है। मुझे मजबूर मत करो की मैं तुम्हे कोई नुक्सान पहुँचाऊ। बस इतनी जगह पर कभी कोई न लेटे, इस जगह को छोड़ दो। यहाँ जो भी रखोगे बढेगा मगर कभी किसी यहाँ लेटाना मत। ये मेरी आखिरी चेतवानी है वरना जो यहाँ लेटा वो उठेगा नहीं।"

----------


## anita

इतना कह कर उसने सपने में ही भईया को इतनी जोर से लात मारा की भईया सच में पलंग से नीचे आ गिरे। और फिर उसके बाद उठकर बाहर दादा जी के पास आ गये।

----------


## anita

दादा जी ने भईया की पूरी बात सुनी और फिर भईया से कहा "उसकी जो मर्जी थी उसने बता दिया। जरुर वहां कुछ न कुछ तो है, अब क्या किया जाये? ये कमरा बंद कर दिया जाए या फिर कोई रास्ता है?"

----------


## anita

"दादा जी, अगर उसे पूरे कमरे की जगह चाहिए होती तो वो जिस दिन हम यहाँ आये थे उसी वक़्त बता देता या फिर अब तक कोई एस नुक्सान कर देता की हम चले गए होते।" भईया ने जवाब दिया।

----------


## anita

"मतलब, जहाँ अब पलंग है वो नहीं चाहता की वहां कोई लेटे। एक काम करो कल मिलकर वो पलंग वापस उसी जगह लगा दो जहाँ थी और उसकी जगह पर घर के राशन का भण्डारण करते हैं। उसके मुताबिक जो रखा जायेगा वो बढेगा, तो ये हमारे लिए अच्छा ही होगा। और इस कमरे में कभी मेरे सिवा कोई नहीं लेटेगा। अगर हम किसी तांत्रिक वगेरह को बुलाते हैं तो शायद वो नाराज़ हो जाये, जो की नुकसान दायक हो सकता है। इसलिए फ़िलहाल यही करते हैं। ठीक है?" दादा जी ने भईया से कहा।

----------


## anita

भईया ने हाँ में हाँ मिलायी। और फिर दादा जे ने ये बात घर में किसी को भी बताने से मना कर दी। 

फिर दादा जी ने कहा की "बेटा, शायद तांत्रिक को बुलाना जरुरी है। क्योकि मैंने इस कमरे में किसी और को देखा।"

ये सुन भईया के होश उड़ गए। ये क्या होने लगा था घर में? एक बात सुलझी भी नहीं थी ठीक से के दूसरी मुसीबत आन पड़ी थी। भईया ने पूछा की क्या देखा था?

----------


## anita

दादा जी ने एक दम से पूरा घटना क्रम भईया को सुना दिया। भईया को एक और झटका लगा। फिर भईया ने धीरे से दादा जी की रजाई में पैर डाल कर बैठते हुए दादा जी का हाथ पकड़ कर कहा "दादा जी, मुझे लगा शायद धोखा होगा मगर आपसे पहले भी उस औरत को किसी ने देखा है अपने घर में।"

----------


## anita

अब झटका लगने की बारी दादा जी की थी, वो एकदम हक्के बक्के होकर भईया का मुह देखने लगे और फिर पूछा "किसने देखा है उसे? और फिर मुझे बताया क्यों नहीं?"

----------


## anita

"मम्मी ने एक दिन कहा था की वो एक बार रात में उठी थीं तो उन्होंने किसी काली सी औरत को गली में जाते हुए देखा था उसके पीछे भी आयीं मगर वो यहाँ दिखी नही। इसलिए मम्मी किसी को भी रात में उठने से मना करती हैं। मुझे तो भ्रम लगा मगर वो इस बात के लिए काफी सख्त थीं।" भईया ने बताया।

----------


## anita

दादा जी ने ये बात सुनकर थोड़ी देर के लिए सोच में पड़ गए। मन्नी चाचा की उन्हें याद तो आई मगर वो कानपुर में नहीं थे और हॉस्पिटल भी छोड़ चुके थे। फिर उन्होंने भईया से कहा के "तुम्हारे पिता जी से कुछ कहना तो बेकार ही होगा, तुम एक काम करो किसी कारीगर की तलाश करो जिसका काम अचूक हो।"

----------


## anita

भईया ने दादा जी बात में सहमति जताई और अगले दिन ऐसे किसी इंसान को ढूंढने के लिए राज़ी हो गए। फिर उन्होंने बातों ही बातों में रात गुजारी। और अगले दिन तलाश शुरू कर दी, ये बात घर में सबको बताई गयी। दादा जी के कमरे का पलंग पहले जिस जगह पर था वहीँ रखवा दिया गया और उन्हें दुबारा वो सपना भी नहीं आया।

----------


## anita

करीब एक हफ्ते के बाद उन्हें एक औरत का पता चला जो की कल्याण पुर के पास कहीं पर चौकी लगाती थी। उसके पास जाकर भईया ने अपने घर की सारी समस्या और सपने के बारे में बताया। उस औरत ने कुछ चावल और एक बोतल में पानी दिया और कहा की रात को ये चावल घर में हर जगह हर कमरे में थोडा थोडा डाल देना और सुबह झाड़ू के साथ इसको भी बहार फेक देना और उसके बाद ये जल घर में छिड़क देना इससे जो भी सहबला होगी वो चली जाएगी। इस काम के उसने भईया से आठ सौ रूपए लिए।

----------


## anita

भईया ने घर आकर जैसा उसने कहा था वेसा ही किया। सारे कमरों में चावल के दाने छिड़क दिए, दादा जी के कमरे पर उस जगह पर भईया ने विशेष तौर पर वो चावल के दाने डाले और सब अपनी अपनी जगह पर जाकर सो गए।

----------


## anita

दादा जी को उस दिन कोई सपना नहीं आया मगर मौसी ने सपना देखा की वही औरत बाहर की तरफ से अन्दर को आ रही है और जमीं पर जो चावल पड़ा है उसे अपने पैरो से किनारे करती जा रही है एस करते करते वो पीछे की तरफ चली गयी और फिर वापस आई और मौसी को एक नज़र देख कर वापस आगे वाले कमरे में चली गयी।

----------


## anita

सुबह उठते ही मौसी जी ने तुरंत उस रस्ते का जायजा लिया जिधर से वो काली औरत गुजरी थी। मगर शुक्र था की चावल जेसे डाले गए थे वेसे के वैसे ही पड़े थे वरना ये एक तरह का डरावना अनुभव हो जाता। उधर अपने कमरे में दादा जी ने उठ कर उस जगह पड़े चावल को देखा जहाँ उस लम्बे चौड़े आदमी ने किसी को भी लेटने से मना किया था। वहां भी चावल वेसे ही पड़े थे। मौसी जी ने नाश्ते के वक़्त सबको अपने सपने के बारे में बताया। मौसा जी ने उनकी बातों को वहम का नाम देकर टाल दिया मगर दादा जी ने ये बात साफ़ कर दी की चावल का कोई असर नहीं हुआ है उनपर। अब वो जल छिड़का जाए या नहीं उसका कोई फायदा नहीं होगा। मगर अपने मन की तसल्ली के लिए भईया ने वो जल पुरे घर में छिड़क दिया।

----------


## anita

भईया अगले दिन फिर से उस औरत के पास पहुचे। इस बार उसने भईया को कुछ सामग्री लिख कर दी। जिसे लाने में भईया के पसीने छुट गए मगर एक दो के सिवा बाकी का कोई सामान नहीं मिला। भईया दुबारा उसके पास गए और सामान न मिलने की बात कही। इस पर उसने भईया से २ हजार रूपए ले लिए और खुद ही सामान का बंदोबस्त करने की बात कहकर भईया को वापस घर भेज दिया। जो सामग्री उस औरत ने लिखवाई थी उससे वो घर में ही कोई क्रिया करने की बात कर रही थी। खैर भईया उसे पैसे दे आये और अगले दिन घर पर आने का वक़्त उसने भईया को बता दिया।

----------


## anita

अगले दिन वो दो आदमियों के साथ भईया के घर पर पहुंची। उन आदमियों मे से एक उसका पति था और दूसरा कोई रिश्तेदार का लड़का था। भईया ने उन्हें आगे वाले उसी मेहमानों के कमरे में बैठाया, उन्होंने घर पर पहुँच कर पहले चाय नाश्ता किया। उसके बाद भईया से पूछा "हमे वो कमरे दिखाओ जिस जिस में परेशानी है।"

----------


## anita

"एक तो यही है जिसमे हम बैठे हैं और दूसरा बगल वाला है।" भईया ने बताया। ये सुनकर वो औरत कमरे को गौर से देखने लगी मगर उनके साथ आये उन दोनों व्यक्तियों के चेहरे का रंग फीका पड़ गया था। फिर उस औरत ने कहा "कोई बात नहीं सब ठीक हो जायेगा। एक तसले और कुछ लकड़ियों का इन्तेजाम करो।"

----------


## anita

भईया ने इंतजाम कर दिया और उसने तसले में आग जलाई और न जाने कौन कौन सी जड़ों के नाम बताते हुए कहने लगी की "ये यहाँ नहीं मिलती इसी के पैसे लिए थे तुमसे।" उसके बाद उस आग में न जाने कौन कौन से मंत्र पढ़ कर सामग्री डालने लगी। काफी देर तक यही काम किया उसने फिर उसके बाद। खड़े होकर कुछ मंत्र पढ़े और आग में आहुति देने लगी साथ में वो दोनों व्यक्ति भी आहुति दे रहे थे।

----------


## anita

करीब आधे घंटे बाद उसने उन दोनों से कहा की "ये तसला उठा कर इस कमरे में और फिर बगल के कमरे में और फिर पूरे घर में घुमा दो।"
मेहमानों वाले कमरे में तसले को दो तरफ से पकड़ कर दोनों ने पूरे कमरे में घुमाया उसके बाद वो तलसा उठा कर दादा जी वाले कमरे में ले गए। और हर कोने में दिखाने लगे, भईया और वो औरत साथ में थे और दरवाज़े पास खड़े होकर उन दोनों को देख रहे थे। जेसे ही वो लोग तसला घुमाते हुए कमरे के बीचो बीच पहुंचे, दोनों के हाथ से तलसा छूट गया। और आग नीचे फ़ैल गयी और कुछ अंगारे छिटक कर दोनों के पैर पर आ गिरे। जिससे दोनों चिल्ला कर उछल पड़े और कमरे से बाहर आकर पास में जग में रखे पानी को अपने पैर पर डाल लिया।

----------


## anita

भईया और उस औरत का ध्यान भी उन दोनों की जली टांग पर था अन्दर फैली उस आग को किसी ने नहीं देखा। क्योकि उसके आस पास कोई जलने का सामान नहीं था। जब वो दोनों कुछ शांत हुए तो भईया ने अन्दर जाकर वहां फैली आग को देखा। आग पूरी तरह से बुझ चुकी थी जेसे की किसी ने पानी डाल कर बुझाई हो बस थोड़ी थोड़ी गर्मी फर्श पर महसूस हो रही थी।

----------


## anita

फिर वो औरत भी अन्दर आई। और कहा की "इस कमरे में जिस किसी का भी वास है उससे टक्कर लेना ठीक नहीं है। इसलिए जो परहेज तुम लोग कर रहे हो वो करो तुम्हे कोई नुक्सान नहीं होगा।"

"वो तो ठीक है। लेकिन वो औरत जो बगल के कमरे में दिखती थी?" भईया ने पूछा।

"उससे डरने की जरुरत नहीं। वो तो मेरे आते ही भाग गयी। अब कभी परेशान नहीं करेगी।" उस औरत ने उत्तर दिया।

"अब चलते हैं, दोनों कमरों को धुलवा देना।" इतना कह कर वो चलने के लिए तैयार हुयी। भईया ने एक टेम्पो बुलवा दिया जिसमे उन 
दोनों व्यक्तियों को चढ़ाया और फिर वो लोग चले गए।

अन्दर सब इसी इंतज़ार में बैठे थे की भईया कब आएंगे और क्या खबर लायेंगे?

----------


## anita

भईया ने जाकर सबका इंतजार ख़त्म किया और सारी घटना बताई। पहले तो सबको दादा जी के कमरे वाली और दोनों चोट लगने की बात से थोड़ी चिंता हुयी मगर फिर सब ने समझौता कर लिया। सोचा की जो भी कोई नुक्सान तो कर नहीं रहा है, और उसने साफ़ साफ़ कह भी दिया था की यहाँ बस कोई लेटे ना बाकी कुछ भी रख लो। तो फिर वहां कुछ रख ही लिया जायेगा जिसके बढ़ने से घर का फायेदा हो। इस बात से सबको संतुष्टि हुयी की वो भयानक काली औरत अब वहां नहीं है। और जो सबके मन में घर बदलने का ख्याल जन्म ले रहा था उसका अंत हो गया।

----------


## anita

मगर कोई नहीं जनता था की उस औरत ने वहां क्या किया और उसका क्या प्रभाव हुआ है।

एक दो दिन तक तो सब कुछ सामान्य रहा मगर तीसरे दिन की रात की बात है। मौसी जी को रात में वो औरत फिर से दिखाई दी वो भी कई बार, कभी कमरों में झांकते हुए तो कभी चेहेल कदमी करते हुए । वो रात में उठी थी तो उन्होंने उसे वहीँ मेहमानों वाले कमरे में जाते देखा। अगले दिन ये बात उन्होने भईया को बताई और भईया ने दादा जी को। इस बार दादा जी ने मन्नी चाचा से मिलने का फैसला कर लिया। वो जानते थे की वो उस वक़्त कानपुर में नहीं थे मगर उन्होंने उनके घर जाकर पता लगाना चाहा की वो कहाँ हैं ताकि उन्हें वहां से बुलवा लिया जाए।

----------


## anita

दादा जी उसी दिन शाम के वक़्त मन्नी चाचा के घर पहुंचे। वहां उन्हें मन्नी चाचा का सहायक मिला। जिसका असली नाम तो कुछ और ही था मगर वहां उसे सब साधू कहा करते थे, उनकी उम्र उस वक़्त कोई ४५ साल के आस पास रही होगी। उनकी तंत्र मंत्र में रूचि तो थी मगर कुछ शारीरिक कष्ट के कारण वो मन्नी चाचा जेसा दर्जा नहीं रखते थे। मगर उनके पास जिनती जानकारी थी वो उसी में खुश रहते थे। दादा जी ने साधू से पहुँच कर कर मन्नी चाचा के बारे में पूछा। वो उस वक़्त नासिक में थे वहां से वो उज्जैन जाने वाले थे जिससे उनका ३ हफ्ते तक आना बिलकुल अनिश्चित था। दादा जी ने साधू ने परेशानी पूछी तो दादा जी ने उन्हें सब कुछ बता दिया।

----------


## anita

साधू जी ने दादा जी को बताया की वो ज्यादा बड़ी शक्तियों से तो निपट नहीं सकते मगर छोटे मोटे को तो लपेट ही सकते हैं। इस बात पर दादा जी ने उनसे घर आने का आग्रह किया, बात काफी विचित्र थी और मन्नी चाचा के अच्छे दोस्त होने की वजह से उन्होंने घर आना स्वीकार कर लिया। उन्होंने अगले दिन घर आने के लिए कह दिया।

----------


## anita

दुसरे दिन साधू जी दादा जी के घर करीब ग्यारह बजे पहुँच गए, कई सारी तंत्र मालाएं पहनी हुयी थी उन्होंने। पहले अन्दर के कमरे में चाय पानी के साथ इधर उधर की बातें की उसके बाद दादा जी से कहा की मुझे दोनों कमरे दिखाईये मगर कोई और ना आये हमारे सिवा। दादा जी उन्हें ले गए और उन्होंने साधू जी को पहले अपना कमरा दिखाया। वहां पहुच कर साधू जी ने पहले कुछ मंत्र बुदबुदाया और फिर उसके बाद इधर उधर कमरे देखने लगे। देखते देखते वो आगे बढे और वहीँ पहुँच कर रुक गए जहाँ दादा जी का पलंग लगाने पर उन्हें सपने आने लगे थे। उन्होंने वहां कुछ गौर से देखा और फिर हाथ जोड़ कर वहीँ पर बैठ गए। कुछ देर बैठने के बाद वहां से उठ गए और कमरे से बाहर आ गए।

----------


## anita

बाहर आकर उन्होंने दादा जी से कहा की "जेसा चल रहा है चलने दो, वहां कोई भी चीज़ रखोगे वो बढ़ेगी। वहां जिसका वास है उससे जीत पाना तो मेरे क्या मन्नी जेसे अघोरी के बस के बाहर है। और उसे गुस्सा दिलाने से कुछ नहीं होगा। इस कमरे में हमेशा इसी तरह अचे से साफ़ सफाई रखना और भूल से भी उस जगह किसी को लेटने मत देना, वरना चेतावनी तो तुम्हे मिल ही चुकी है।"

----------


## anita

दादा जी ने उनकी बात पर सहमति जताई। और फिर वो लोग बढ़ गए दुसरे कमरे की तरफ।

उस कमरे को दादा जी ने खोला और दादा जी से पहले साधू जी अन्दर चले गए। और उन्होंने दादा जी को बाहर ही रोक दिया। अन्दर जाकर उन्होने अपने मुंह और नाक पर कपडा रख लिया जेसे की उन्हें बदबू आ रही हो। कुछ देर अन्दर कमरे में रुके उसके बाद फिर बाहर आ गए।

"उन्होंने कहा यहाँ पर तो काफी बड़ी मुसीबत है बेहतर होगा की आप उससे बात कर लें।" साधू जी ने दादा जी से कहा।

"लेकिन में कैसे बात कर सकता हूँ? मैं तो कोई तांत्रिक या कारीगर नहीं।" दादा जी ने परेशान होकर कहा।

----------


## anita

साधू जी दुबारा अन्दर देखने लगे। जेसे किसी को ध्यान से सुन रहे हो। उसके बाद दादा जी बोले "नहीं, तुमसे नहीं वो किसी औरत से ही बात करेगी।"

"क्या ये जरुरी हैं?" दादा जी ने पूछा।

"हाँ, पहले नहीं था मगर मुझसे पहले जो यहाँ औरत आई थी उसकी वजह से ये जरुरी हो गया है।" साधू जी ने कहा।
दादा जी उनकी बात ध्यान से सुन रहे थे। फिर दादा जी ने कहा की "वो तो ठहरी एक आत्मा उससे बात करने की हिम्मत कौन करेगा? अगर उसने कुछ नुक्सान पहुँचाया तो?"

----------


## anita

"तुम्हारी बहु(मेरी मौसी जी), वो उन्हें कई बार दिखी है। अगर वो बात करने को राज़ी हो गयीं तो ये समस्या सुलझ सकती है। मगर ध्यान रहे ये यहाँ से नही जाएगी लेकिन बात करके हल जरुर निकल जा सकता है।" साधू जी ने ऐसा कहते कहते अपने गले से एक माला निकाली और दादा जी को देते हुए कहा "ये माला बहु से कहना पहन कर रात को जिस वक़्त वो दिखाई दे, उसके पीछे यहाँ इस कमरे तक आ जाये। फिर उससे बात कर ले। मगर उसके सिवा और कोई न हो। जब तक ये माला उसके गले में हैं। उसका कोई कुछ नहीं बिगड़ सकता।" उन्होंने दादा जी बात समझा दी।

----------


## anita

"लेकिन पता नहीं बहु मानेगी या नहीं..." दादा जी कह ही रहे थे की साधू जी ने बात बीच में काट दी और बोले 
"बिलकुल मानेगी। वो जब उसे देख कर डरी नहीं तो फिर इस काम में भी नहीं डरेगी और फिर ये समस्या का समाधान ही है। उसके सिवा तुम्हारे घर की कोई भी स्त्री ये काम नहीं कर पायेगी।"

----------


## anita

दादा जी की बात समझ में आ गयी मगर मन में शंका और चिंता दोनों ने घर बना लिया था। उसके बाद दादा जी साधू को वहीँ छोड़ कर मौसी जी के पास गए और उनसे ये सारी बात की। मौसी जी ने इस बात को स्वीकार कर लिया और माला ले ली।
बाहर जाकर दादा जी ने साधू जी को विदा किया और अगले दिन माला वापस उन्ही के पास पहुँचाने की बात कही। घर में ये बात और किसी को नहीं बताई गयी थी और रात को सबको सख्त हिदायत दी गयी की चाहे कोई भी बुलाये या कुछ भी आवाज़ आये कोई भी अपने कमरे से बाहर नहीं निकलेगा।

----------


## anita

मौसी जी रात को उस वक़्त के इंतज़ार में थे की कब वो दिखाई देगी। ये सोचते सोचते उन्हें नींद आ गयी। रात के करीब पौने दो बजे का वक़्त था उनकी नींद थोड़ी सी खुली उन्होंने वक़्त देखा और फिर पास रखी बोतल से पानी पिया। उसके बाद लेट कर खिड़की से बाहर गली में देखने लगी। अचानक उन्हें गलियारे में कोई परछाई सी दिखाई दी। उन्होंने तुरंत माला उठाया और पहन लिया। और कमल गट्टे की उस माला को हाथ से पकड़ कर दबे पाँव, धीरे धीरे बाहर की तरफ मेहमानों वाले कमरे में जाने लगी। दुसरे वाले कमरे का दरवाज़ा खुला था। मौसी जी ने देखा की दादा जी भी जाग रहे थे, उन्हें देख कर मौसी जी को थोड़ी राहत महसूस हुयी और उन्होंने माला से अपना हाथ हटा लिया और उस कमरे में चली गयीं।

----------


## anita

आगे मौसी जी ने बताया था की जब वो उस कमरे में गयीं तो उन्होंने देखा की एक जली हुयी सी औरत उस कमरे की फर्श पर लेटी हुयी थी, खाल जल कर लटकी हुयी थी और हल्का हल्का खून बह रहा था उसके पूरे जिस्म से। मौसी को देखते ही वो उठ कर बैठ गयी। मौसी जी को ये सब कुछ सपने की तरह लग रहा था। उस कमरे में मांस जलने की बदबू भरी पड़ी थी।

----------


## anita

"कौन हो तुम?" मौसी ने पूछा। 

"नाज़।" उसने जवाब दिया। उसके लहजे से ही मौसी को लगा की वो गुस्से में है।

"यहाँ क्या कर रही हो?" मौसी ने पूछा। 

"इंतज़ार।" उसने जवाब दिया।

"किसका?" मौसी ने पूछा। 

"इंतजार-ए -इंतकाम।" उसने थोडा गुर्रा के कहा। मौसी जी को थोडा डर महसूस हुआ और उनका हाथ माला पर चला गया।

"कैसा इंतकाम?" मौसी ने डरते हुए पूछा।

"उन चारों से।" उसने जवाब दिया। मौसी और डर गयीं उनके भी चार बेटे है। कहीं वो इनसे तो कुछ नहीं चाहती।

"कौन चार?" मौसी ने पूछा। 

"जिन्होंने मेरी ये हालत की है।" अब उसने थोडा दुखी होकर कहा। 

"किसने की तुम्हारी ये हालत?" मौसी ने पूछा। 

"वो चार हैवान। मुझे मेरे घर से उठा लाये। मेरी आबरू को तार तार कर दिया, और उसके बाद मुझे जला कर यूँ ही आजतक जलता हुआ छोड़ दिया।" उसकी आवाज़ से लगा की वो रो रही है मगर मौसी जी को उसके जले चेहरे पर कोई आंसू नहीं दिखे मगर उसे देख कर दुःख जरुर हुआ।

"बहुत बुरा हुआ तुम्हारे साथ। वो लोग अब कहाँ हैं?" मौसी ने पूछा। 

"बगल वाला कहता है, वो लोग कुछ साल बाद आएंगे। दुबारा पैदा होकर। तभी में उनसे इंतकाम लुंगी। मैं बहुत चिल्लाई थी मगर उन्होंने मेरी एक न सुनी थी, अब वो चिल्लायेंगे और सबको अपने कान बंद रखने होंगे।" उसने कहा और रोने लगी।

मौसी को उस पर बहुत दया आ रही थी, उन्होंने अपना हाथ भी माला से हटा लिया था। "बगल वाले" से उसका आशय मौसी जी समझ गयी थी।

"बगल वाले ने तुम्हे बचाया नहीं?" मौसी ने पूछा। 

"उस वक़्त वो यहाँ नहीं थे, वरना उनकी इतनी जुर्रत न होती। बाद में वो आये, उन्होंने रहम करके मुझे यहाँ पनाह दी है। वो ही मेरे अब तक मददगार रहे हैं। वही इंतकाम में भी मेरी मदद करेंगे।" उसने जवाब दिया।

"तुम कहाँ से हो? तुम्हारा घर कहाँ था?" मौसी ने पूछा। 

"अब मुझे कुछ याद नहीं, बस उनकी शक्ल याद है। उनकी रूह तक को पहचान लुंगी मैं।" उसने फिर से गुस्सा सा दिखाया। मगर मौसी उससे फिर भी सहज रूप से बात कर रही थी।

"तुम्हारे साथ इतनी बेरहमी हुयी किसी ने देखा नहीं? या बचाया नहीं?" मौसी ने पूछा। 

"उस वक़्त यहाँ इंसान का बसेरा नहीं था, ये जगह विराना था।" उसने बताया। मौसी को अचनाक अपने परिवार की याद आई और वो उसकी बातों और भावनाओ से बाहर आयीं।

"तुम्हे देख कर मेरे परिवार को डर लगता है। तुम यहाँ वहां क्यों डराती हो सबको?" मौसी ने पूछा।

----------


## anita

"वो मेरे निकलने का वक़्त है। अफताब (सूरज) की रौशनी में इंसान निकलते हैं। मैं तुम्हारे वक़्त में नहीं निकलती तो तुम मेरे वक़्त में क्यों निकलती हो। निकलोगी तो सामना होगा ही।" उसने अपनी बात रखी जिसकी कोई काट नहीं थी।

----------


## anita

"मेरे परिवार पर दया करो। उन्होंने तुम्हारा क्या बिगाड़ा है?" मौसी ने हाथ जोड़ कर उससे कहा।

"मैंने भी तो तुम्हारे परिवार का कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ा। वो (औरत) आई थी मुझे जलाने बस उसका बिगाड़ा हैं। वो भूल गयी की जली हुयी दुबारा नहीं जलेगी। और तुम बस मेरे वक़्त में मत निकालो वरना मुझे यहीं पाओगी। और मुझे तो बस उन चारो का ही बिगाड़ना है वो भी सब कुछ।" वो फिर अपनी ही बात में मौसी को ले जाने लगी।

----------


## anita

"कब तक यहाँ ऐसे ही भटकोगी? क्या करोगी यहाँ सालों भटककर?" मौसी ने पूछा।

उसने नीचे फर्श की और सर कर लिया और कहा "इंतजार -ए-इंतकाम"। 

इतना कह कर वो धीरे धीरे धुंधली हो गयी और फिर गायब हो गयी। वहां फैली वो जलने की बदबू भी समाप्त हो गयी।

बाहर निकल कर मौसी ने देखा तो दादा जी भी सो गए थे। उसके बाद मौसी बताती हैं की उन्हें कुछ याद नहीं की वो अपने कमरे तक कैसे पहुंची?

----------


## anita

सुबह उठ कर उन्होंने देखा तो वो माला वहीँ टंगी थी जहाँ उन्होंने रात को सोने से पहले टांगा था। और दादा जी पूछा तो उन्होंने कहा की वो तो रात भर सोये उन्होंने देखा तक नहीं की मौसी कब उस कमरे में गयी थी। पानी की बोतल में पानी भी उतना ही था। वो सिर्फ एक सपना था जो मौसी ने देखा था।

----------


## anita

अगले दिन दादा जी के जाने से पहले साधू जी खुद आ गए। उन्होंने सारी घटना सुनी और कहा "इसी मुलाकातें इसी तरह अक्सर होती हैं ताकि तुम्हे डर न लगे। और उसने सही कहा था, अगर कोई आत्मा तुम्हारे समय में बाहर नहीं निकलती तो तुम भी उनके समय में बाहर मत निकलो। दिन इंसानों के लिए हैं और रात आत्माओ के लिए।"

----------


## anita

लेकिन नाज़ पर दया करके उन्होंने फिर कभी किसी तांत्रिक से उसे नुक्सान नहीं पहुंचवाया। और करीब एक साल बाद वो घर बदल दिया। तब तक उन्होंने सख्त परहेज रखा रात को उठने और उससे सामना होने से।

----------


## anita

दोस्तों हर किसी के जीवन में कोई न कोई एक ऐसी घटना जरुर होती है जिसे वो अपने जीवन में सबसे बुरा समय मानता है। लेकिन किसी न किसी रूप में कोई न कोई हमेशा उन परिस्थितियों में मदद के लिए पहुँच जाता है।

----------


## anita

मैं आज आप लोगों के सामने एक ऐसी ही घटना का उल्लेख करने जा रहा हूँ। ये घटना मेरी मौसी के बेटे जिनका नाम अजय है उनके साथ घटी थी। वो मेरे बड़े भाई हैं और ये घटना भी काफी पहले की है जब वो करीब आठ साल के रहे होंगे। तब मौसी कानपूर मेडिकल कॉलेज के पास हेलेट में रहती थीं। भईया के दादा जी काफी जाने माने इन्सान थे वहां की अच्छी खासी हस्तियों में उनका नाम था। आज़ाद मैगज़ीन कार्नर के नाम से उनकी किताबो की अच्छी खासी दुकान थी और न्यूज़ पेपर के कानपुर में सबसे बड़े हॉकर थे। उनका नाम कुछ और ही था मगर वहां सब उन्हें आज़ाद के नाम से जानते थे।

----------


## anita

आज़ाद के नाम से प्रसिद्ध वो व्यक्ति, अपनेपन, उदारता और सोम्य व्यवहार की परिभाषा थे। मैं भी उन्हें दादा जी ही कहता था और वो मुझे भी उतना ही प्यार करते थे जितना के अपने पोतों को करते थे। हेलेट में रहने के कारण वो लोग कानपुर मेडिकल कॉलेज के बहुत पास रहते थे। अजय भईया और उनके बड़े भाई अक्सर मेडिकल कॉलेज के पार्क और बगीचों में खेलने जाया करते थे। वहां के लोगो के साथ अच्छे व्यव्हार की वजह से उन्हें कभी कोई मना नहीं करता था।

----------


## anita

रोज़ के जैसे ही दिन चल रहे थे दिवाली आने को थी और बच्चो की छुट्टियाँ चल रही थी। दोनों भईया उस दिन साइकिल से खेल रहे थे बड़े भईया ने अजय भईया को पीछे बैठा रखा था। और वो दोनों वहीँ मेडिकल कॉलेज से थोड़ी दूर पर ही साइकिल से घूम रहे थे। फिर घुमते हुए मेडिकल कॉलेज के पास आ गए। वहां पर बड़े भईया साइकिल से उतर गए और वहां के एक अंकल जो की पहचान के थे उनसे कुछ बात करने लगे। साइकिल खड़ी थी और उस पर पीछे की सीट पर अजय भईया अभी भी बैठे थे। अभी पांच मिनट ही हुए होंगे के अचानक अजय भईया साइकिल समेत निचे गिर पड़े। वो अंकल और बड़े भईया उनके पास आये उन्हें उठाया मगर वो बेहोश हो चुके थे। दोनों सोचा के शायद संतुलन खोने की वजह से गया और वो उन्हें उठाकर घर ले आये। घर आने पर मौसी जी उनके मुंह पर पानी वगेरह छिड़का मगर उन्हें कोई होश नहीं आ रहा था। अचानक उनकी सांसे उखड़ने सी लगी और वो लम्बी लम्बी सांसे लेने लगे।

----------


## anita

अजय अजय! सब आस पास उन्हें उनके नाम से बुलाये जा रहे थे मगर उनकी तरफ से कोई जवाब नहीं आ रहा था और आंखें भी नहीं खुल रही थी। मेडिकल कॉलेज पास ही था इसलिए बिना देर किये वहां मौजूद सब लोग वो अंकल, मौसी और मौसा जी भी भईया को लेकर सीधा इमरजेंसी में पहुंचे। डॉक्टरों ने साडी पूछ ताछ की। और सबको बाहर करके जांच में लग गए। सर पर कोई चोट नहीं थी और न ही शरीर पर छोटी खरोंचो के सिवा कोई बड़ा ज़ख्म दिखा। सांसे फिर उसे उखड़ने सी लगी और डॉक्टर ने ऑक्सीजन देने के मास्क लगा दिया। सांसे फिर भी कोई ख़ास काबू में नहीं आई। थोड़ी थोड़ी देर में उखड़ने लगती और फिर जब प्रेशर बढाया जाता तो साधारण हो जाती। डॉक्टरों को बेहोशी की वजह का कोई पता नहीं चल रहा था। इसलिए उन्होंने इमरजेंसी एक्सरे करवाया वो भी नार्मल था बिलकुल भी कहीं से कोई खराबी नहीं दिखी।

----------


## anita

वहां दूसरी तरफ एक आदमी दौड़ा दौड़ा गया और दादा जी से बोल दिया की "आज़ाद जी आपका पोता अस्पताल में है और बहुत सीरियस है।"

उन्होंने बिना किसी देर के दुकान में बिना ताला लगाये केवल शटर गिराया और सीधा मेडिकल कॉलेज पहुँच गए। वहां सब उन्हें जानते थे इसलिए उन्हें किसी से भी अपने पोते के बारे में पूछने की जरुरत नहीं पड़ी। डॉक्टर खुद आये और साड़ी परिस्थितियों से अवगत कराते हुए उन्हें भईया के पास ले गए। हालत काफी नाज़ुक बता कर ५ -७ डॉक्टर लगातार निगरानी में लगे थे। दिल की धड़कन मशीन में अपनी सीमा पर पहुचने लगी थी और मशीन की आवाज़ ने हालत बयां करनी शुरू कर दी थी। डॉक्टर ने सबको बाहर कर दिया अबतक मेरे मामा जी लोग भी वहां पहुँच चुके थे।

----------


## anita

दादा जी रिसेप्शन के पास गए और अपने पहचान के डॉक्टरों को फ़ोन कर दिया। कुछ दस मिनट के बाद ही वहां पर ५ डॉक्टर और आ गए जो की उस मेडिकल कॉलेज के प्रोफेसर थे। दादा जी ने मिलकर उन्हें पहले सारी बात बताई। वो उन्होंने ने ध्यान से सुना और फिर बिना देर किये उस वार्ड की तरफ बढ़ गए जहाँ भईया को रखा गया था। उनके दरवाजा खोलने से पहले ही अन्दर से बाहर आ रहे डॉक्टर ने दरवाजा खोल और प्रोफेसर को देखते ही कहा की "सर कोई फ़ायदा नहीं है, लड़का मर चुका है।"

----------


## anita

हलाकि ये बात उसने धीरे से कही लेकिन दादा जी ने ये बात सुन ली और घबरा कर तेज़ तेज़ से रोने लगे। बाकि डॉक्टर और प्रोफेसर ने उन्हें संभाला और फिर उनमे से एक प्रोफेसर जिन्हें सब प्रोफेसर त्यागी के नाम से जान्ते थे। उन्होंने खुद भईया को चेक करने को कहा और उनके साथ बाकि के ३ प्रोफेसर वार्ड में सहायक डॉक्टरों के साथ चले गए और बाहर एक प्रोफेसर अभी भी दादा जी के साथ थे और उन्हें समझा रहे थे के प्रोफेसर को जांच करने दो ईश्वर ने चाहा तो सब ठीक हो जायेगा। मौसी जी को तब तक मौसा जी और मामा जी ने घर भेज दिया था वरना न जाने उनकी क्या हालत होती?

----------


## anita

अन्दर से आने वाली प्रोफेसर की आवाजें वहां मौजूद लोगो की सांसो को ऊपर नीचे होने पर मजबूर कर रहीं थीं।
"देखो धड़कन चली क्या?"
"ठीक से यहाँ दबाव बनाओ। अब बताओ।"
"पैरो को देखो हिलते हैं या नहीं?"
"जान है जान है। देखो थोडा हिल इसका हाथ।"
इस तरह के आवाजें लगातार सांसे ऊपर नीचे करती जा रही थी। फिर अचानक सरे प्रोफेसर शांत हो गए और करीब दस मिनट तक कोई आवाज़ नहीं आई। किसी उन्होनी की आशंका ने सारी उम्मीदों को पीछे छोड़ दिया था, तभी प्रोफेसर त्यागी बाहर आये और बताया की "बच्चे को कुछ नहीं हुआ है आज़ाद जी, बस प्रार्थना कीजिये की वो जल्दी ठीक हो जाए।"

----------


## anita

इस बात से सबको राहत मिली थी मगर अभी भी प्रार्थना जारी थी। प्रोफेसर भी इस बात से बहुत परेशान थे के जब सारी रिपोर्ट और एक्सरे सामान्य हैं तो फिर इतनी सीरियस हालत की वजह क्या है? फ़िलहाल प्रोफेसर उनकी निगरानी में लगे हुए थे और आनन् फानन में कई एक्सरे दुबारा करवा लिए थे।

----------


## anita

उन्होंने ये बात मामा जी और मौसा जी से भी कही के "हम अभी सिर्फ जो परेशानी आ रही है उसका इलाज कर रहे हैं मगर इस बेहोशी और इस हालत की जड़ हमे नहीं मिल रही। सब कुछ नार्मल है मगर पता नहीं क्या हुआ है और ऊपर वाले को क्या मंजूर है?"
अब सब कुछ ऊपर वाले पर ही छोड़ कर सब बैठ गए थे। घबराहट और बेचैनी ने दिमाग का चलना भी रोक दिया था। किसी की समझ में नहीं आ रहा था की क्या किया जाये और किसके पास जाएँ?

----------


## anita

रात होने लगी थी मगर भूख प्यास से बेखबर दादा जी मौसा जी और मामा जी हॉस्पिटल में ही जमे हुए थे, मोबाइल का तब जमाना नहीं था इसलिए रिश्तेदारों में ये बात धीरे धीरे ही फ़ैल रही थी। रात गहराती जा रही थी घर से आया हुआ खाना जस का तस रखा था मगर किसी का खाने का मन नहीं हो रहा था। फिर दादा जी को घर भेज कर मामा जी और मौसा जी ही केवल हॉस्पिटल में रुके थे और ICU में भर्ती भईया की समय समय की खबर ले रहे थे। भईया की हालत वेसे ही बनी हुयी थी कोई होश नहीं था उन्हें।
रात के करीब एक बजे मामा जी सिगरेट पीने के लिए बाहर गए। वो सिगरेट पीते हुए टहल रहे थे और ये सोच रहे थे के न जाने क्या होने वाला है और क्या हो सकता है?

----------


## anita

तभी पीछे से आवाज़ आई, "काका भईया नमस्कार।"
मामा जी ने पीछे मुड़कर देखा और बिना मुस्कुराये जवाब दिया "अरे मन्नी लाल, कैसे हो?"

"हम तो ठीक हैं, आप बताईये इतनी रात को और यहाँ कैसे?" उन्होंने मामा जी से पूछा।
मामा जी ने शुरू से आखिरी तक सारी बात बतायी।

----------


## anita

"इतना कुछ हो गया हमे बताया भी नहीं, हम तो यही हैं ड्यूटी पर बस पीछे मुर्दा घर में।" उन्होंने मामा जी परेशानी समझते हुए कहा।

"क्या बताये भईया, सुबह से तो खाने पीने का भी होश नहीं है। घर पर दीदी भी बेहाल पड़ी हैं समझ नहीं आ रहा क्या हो रहा है क्या होगा?" मामा जी ने अपना हमदर्द समझ कर अपना सारा दुःख नम आँखों से उनके सामने रख दिया।

"भईया परेशान न हो, बस ३ घंटे और रुक जाओ सुबेरा होते ही बस हम अपना झोला ले आयें फिर देखते हैं कहीं कोई और बात तो नहीं है।" उन्होंने मामा जी से कहा।
"देखो भईया, जेसा बन पड़े करो। बस ये ठीक हो जाये।" मामा जी ने उनसे नाउम्मीदी से कहा।
उसके बाद थोडा इधर उधर की बात की और वापस आ कर मामा जी भी वहीँ ICU के बाहर बैठ गए।

----------


## anita

जस के तस रह कर किसी तरह से दोनों ने वहीँ पर रात गुजार दी। रात भर भईया में कोई बदलाव न देखते हुए डॉक्टरों ने उन्हें ICU से अलग एक वार्ड में स्थानांतरित कर दिया।

----------


## anita

सुबह दादा जी और मौसी जी भी आयीं और रोते बिलखते किसी तरह अपने बेटे को देखा और फिर मौसा जी के साथ घर चली गयीं। मामा जी ने दादा जी मन्नी लाल के बारे में बताया और उनकी इज़ाज़त मांगी। उन्होंने अपने बेटे के लिए जिस तंत्र मन्त्र पर कभी विश्वास नहीं करते थे, उसे भी इज़ाज़त देदी। शायद कोई चमत्कार हो जाये और अजय ठीक हो जाये।

----------


## anita

मामा जी भी घर गए और जल्दी से जल्दी नहा धो कर वापस आ गए क्योकि उन्हें मन्नी लाल से जो मिलना था। खैर मन्नी लाल को आने में देर हुयी वो ६ बजे की बजाये साढ़े सात बजे आये मगर उनकी आने में देरी को लेकर किसी ने कोई आपत्ति नहीं जताई। मामा जी उनके इंतज़ार में थे और उनके आते ही सीधा उस वार्ड की तरफ बढ़ गए जहाँ भईया को डॉक्टरों ने रखा था।

----------


## anita

मामा आराम से जाकर अन्दर दादा जी से बताने लगे की जिनके बारे में बताया था वो आ गए हैं। लेकिन ये क्या वो दरवाज़े के बाहर ही खड़े थे। मामा जी ने उन्हें अन्दर आने का इशारा किया मगर फिर भी वही खड़े रहे अन्दर आने की कोशिश करते और फिर से वहीँ खड़े हो जाते।
ये देख कर मामा जी को अजीब लगा और मामा जी ने जाकर उनसे पूछा "क्या हुआ भईया अन्दर क्यों नहीं आ रहे?"
"काका भईया हम बहुत कोशिश कर रहे हैं लेकिन ये लड़का जिसकी चपेट में है वो इतनी प्रबल शक्ति है के हम खुद को जिस विद्या से बांधे हैं उसके साथ हम इस कमरे में घुस ही नहीं सकते।" उन्होंने ने थोड़ी सी माथे पर चिंता की लकीरों को उभर कर कहा।

----------


## anita

मामा जी इस बात से थोडा परेशान हुए और बोले "अब क्या करें भईया? अब कैसे क्या होगा?"


मामा जी इस बात से थोडा परेशान हुए और बोले "अब क्या करें भईया? अब कैसे क्या होगा?"

----------


## anita

"थोडा समय दो अभी बतातें हैं क्या करना है और क्या होगा।" उन्होंने खुद पर विश्वास रखते हुए मामा जी से कहा और वार्ड के दरवाज़े पर ही बैठ गए। आने जाने वाले उन्हें देख रहे थे। फिर एक नर्स आयीं और उन्होंने उनके बाहर बैठे रहने का कारण पूछा। उन्होंने बिना झिझक के जवाब दिया "अन्दर आज़ाद साहब बैठे हैं न और हम नौकर आदमी उनके बराबर बैठे अच्छा नहीं लगता।" नर्स ने उन्हें वेसे ही रहने दिया और दुबारा नहीं टोका।

----------


## anita

थोड़ी देर तक उन्होंने अपना कुछ धीरे धीरे मंत्र जाप किया और फिर वहीँ बैठे रहे। मामा जी ने उनके पास जाकर पूछा "भईया क्या हुआ कुछ हल नज़र आया?"

"भईया ये शक्ति बहुत विकट है, साढ़े बारह बजे तक अगर ये लड़का बच गया तो फिर ये नहीं मरेगा अपने बुढ़ापे तक। अभी इस शक्ति से हम टक्कर नहीं ले सकते, ये इसका वक़्त चल रहा है जिसमे ये बहुत ज्यादा ताकत वार है। ये हमको अन्दर नहीं घुसने दे रहा है न, हम भी इसे बाहर नहीं निकले देंगे। हम भी यहीं डेरा जमाये रहेंगे देखे कितने खेल दिखता है।" इतना कह कर वो फिर से अपने किसी मंत्र को शांति से पढने लगे। और मामा जी वापस जाकर बैठ गए।

----------


## anita

समय दस बज रहे थे अब सबको इंतज़ार था तो सिर्फ साढ़े बारह बजे तक के समय के कटने का। सब अपने अपने तरीके से भगवन से प्रार्थना कर रहे थे। और मन्नी चाचा बाहर वेसे ही बैठे थे कभी अपने थैले से कुछ निकल कर मंत्र पढ़ते तो कभी कोई वस्तु मंत्र पढ़ कर अन्दर वार्ड में फेंक देते।

----------


## anita

बेचैनी और बेबसी की वजह से वो ढाई घंटे किसी ढाई दशक जैसे लग रहे थे। दादा जी को डॉक्टरों पर यकीन था मगर मामा जी को मन्नी चाचा पर। क्योकि मामा जी ये बात मान चुके थे के जब डॉक्टर भी परेशान हो जाएँ और सारी रिपोर्ट भी नार्मल हो तो तंत्र मंत्र का सहारा भी बहुत बड़ा योगदान देता है।

----------


## anita

बाहर बैठे हुए मन्नी चाचा की बेचैनी देखि जा सकती थी कोई भी ज्ञाता ये देख कर जान सकता था की वहां बैठे आदमी की बैचैनी किसी आम इंसान की बैचैनी से अलग थी। ये बात वहां काम करने वाली एक दक्षिण भारतीय नर्स जान गयीं। वो वार्ड में जाते वक़्त मन्नी चाचा से बोली "अंकल, तुम यहाँ तंत्र मंत्र कर रहा है न हम को ये सब पता हैं।"

----------


## anita

"बेटा, अब जान गयी हो तो दुबारा यहाँ मत आना क्योकि कुछ शक्तियां अनजान को माफ़ कर देतीं है। लेकिन जानकार के लिए खतरा बढ़ जाता है।" मन्नी चाचा ने आराम से नर्स को समझाते हुए सच्चाई से अवगत कराया।

----------


## anita

वो नर्स ये बात सुनकर डर गयी और दुबारा उस जगह दिखाई नहीं पड़ी। मामाजी और मन्नी चाचा पर मानसिक दबाव बनता जा रहा था एक चूक या लापरवाही अगर होती तो दो दो जाने जाती एक जो पहले से गिरफ्त में थी और दूसरी जो उससे टक्कर ले रही थी।

----------


## anita

किसी तरह से तो बारह बजे तक का समय कट गया मौसी जी और मौसा जी खाना लेकर अस्पताल आ चुके थे। लेकिन अब जेसे जेसे उसका प्रबल समय ख़त्म हो रहा था उस शक्ति ने अपना खेल दिखाना शुरू कर दिया। भईया की सांसे ऊपर नीचे होने लगी ऑंखें पलट गयी, उनकी खुल आँखों में सिर्फ सफेदी नज़र आ रही थी आखों की पुतली दिखाई नहीं दे रही थी। हाथ पैर झटके खाने लगे थे। डॉक्टर को बुलाया गया जल्दी से जल्दी तीन चार डॉक्टर और प्रोफेसर अन्दर गए और बाकि सब को बाहर कर दिया गया।

----------


## anita

डॉक्टर अपनी पूरी कोशिश में लगे थे और उधर मन्नी चाचा कोई कसर नहीं छोड़ रहे थे। उनके मंत्रोचारण लगातार चल रहे थे। मौसी जी को रो रो कर बुरा हाल हुआ जा रहा था। डॉक्टरों ने भईया के हाथ पैर पकडे हुए थे और एक डॉक्टर उनके सीने को लगता दबा रहा था अपना पूरा जोर लगा कर। तभी अचानक अन्दर से भईया के चिल्लाने की आवाज़ आई "मम्मी! मम्मी!"

----------


## anita

ये सुन कर मौसी जी तुरंत वार्ड की तरफ दौड़ पड़ी। मगर मन्नी चाचा ने उन्हें अन्दर जाने से मना कर दिया। लेकिन पुरे चौबीस घंटे बाद भईया की आवाज़ आई थी इसलिए वो अन्दर जाने पर अमादा हो गयीं। मन्नी चाचा ने मामा जी से कह कर उन्हें वहीँ रोक दिए और समझाया के "अगर ये अन्दर चली गयीं, फिर ये लड़का तो बच जायेगा मगर हम इनको नहीं बचा पाएंगे। क्योंकि अन्दर से जो आवाज़ आ रही है वो छलावा है किसी और को अपना शिकार बनाने के लिए तुम्हारे परिवार से। तुम्हारा लड़का तो अभी भी बेहोश है।" मन्नी चाचा के लिए ये परीक्षा की घडी थी।

----------


## anita

दूसरी तरफ डॉक्टरों को इस बात से थोड़ी सी आशा नज़र आई और वो अपने पूरे दिल जान से जो हो सकता था कर रहे थे। उन्हें लगा की अगर ये लड़का घर वालो को बुला रहा है तो ये ठीक होने की कगार पर है और इसे कोई मानसिक चोट भी नहीं है। थोड़ी देर तक उनका ये सारा ट्रीटमेंट चलता रहा उसके बाद भईया को आक्सीजन लगा कर बेहोशी में ही छोड़ कर सारे डॉक्टर बाहर आ गए। दादा जी से कहा के "अजय ने अपनी यादाश्त खोयी नहीं है इसका मतलब है के अब दुबारा होश आने तक शायद सब ठीक हो जायेगा। फिलहाल वो जितनी देर सोता है उसे सोने दे बिलकुल भी डिस्टर्ब न होने दें।"

----------


## anita

दादा जी ने डॉक्टर का धन्यवाद किया। समय बारह बज कर पच्चीस मिनट हुए थे। अभी पांच मिनट तक मन्नी चाचा की परीक्षा और बाकी थी।

मन्नी चाचा ने किसी को भी ५ मिनट के लिए अन्दर जाने से रोक दिया। अपने थैले से कुछ राख(भस्म) निकली और अन्दर वार्ड में फेंक दी। फिर न जाने किससे वार्ड के अन्दर देखते हुए धीरे धीरे बात कर रहे थे जेसे की अन्दर कोई खड़ा हो। अगले पांच मिनट तक वो कुछ बात सी करते रहे उसके बाद जेसे ही साढ़े बारह बजे के आंकड़े को घडी ने छुआ, उन्होंने वार्ड के अन्दर लपक के कुछ पकड़ा जैसे के कोई साधारण इंसान परेशान करती हुयी मक्खी को पकड़ता है। उसके बाद अपने थैले से कुछ मैले धागे जेसा निकल और मंत्र पढ़ते हुए अपने हाथ पर बाँध लिया। और मामा जी से सबको लेकर अन्दर जाने को कहा और खुद बाहर चले गए और कह दिया के कोई भी मेरे पीछे न आये खासकर इस खानदान का। उन्होंने दादा जी की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा।

----------


## anita

उनके ये बात सुनने के बाद सब सीधा वार्ड की तरफ दौड़ पड़े। अपने बेसुध बेटे को देखने के लिए। सबके दिल में अब एक आशा थी मगर किसी आशंका ने अभी भी सबके चेहरे के ऊपर छाया डाल रखी थी। सब बैठे सिर्फ भईया के होश में आने का इंतज़ार कर रहे थे।
वहां से निकलने के बाद मन्नी चाचा दुबारा लौट कर अस्पताल नहीं आये मगर उन्होने एक वार्ड के कर्मचारी से खबर भिजवा दी के वो मामा जी से बाद में मिलेंगे।

----------


## anita

शाम तक भईया को होश आ गया और वो एक दम नार्मल हो गए बस थोड़ी सी कमजोरी बता रहे थे। सबको पहचाना भी खाना भी आराम से खाया और जब उनसे ये पूछा गया के उन्हें हुआ किया था तो वो सिर्फ इतना ही कहते की में साइकिल से गिर गया था इसके आगे उन्हें कुछ याद नहीं था। फिर वो घर जाने की जिद करने लगे। शाम तक डॉक्टरों ने कुछ नहीं कहा मगर प्रोफेसर ने घर जाने की इज़ाज़त देदी और कहा की अगर इसे थोड़ी सी भी कोई परेशानी होती है तो इसे तुरंत हॉस्पिटल ले आयें। वरना सिर्फ नियमित चेकअप के लिए ५ दिन तक ले आयें। वेसा ही किया गया और भईया एक हफ्ते के अन्दर एक दम ठीक हो गए।

----------


## anita

उधर जब मामा जी मन्नी चाचा के पास पहुंचे तो उन्होंने सारी बातें मामा जी से बताई जो इस प्रकार थी "मेडिकल के मैदान में एक बरगद का पेड़ है यही कोई ढाई सौ साल पुराना। जब ये दोनों भाई सुबह खेलने गए थे तो ये उसके नीचे भी बैठ कर खेले थे। जो उस बरगद पर वास करने वाली शक्ति को पसंद नहीं आया। और ये छोटा लड़का उसी की चपेट में आ गया। वेसे वो शक्ति चाहती तो दोनों को वहीँ पर ख़त्म कर सकती थी मगर दोनों बच्चे हैं इसलिए उसने सिर्फ परेशान किया सबको। इतना ही नहीं वो जिंदगी भर के लिए इसे परेशान करना चाहती थी उसका असर ये होता की ये अपने बुढ़ापे तक या फिर जब तक इसकी जिंदगी है तब तक उसी हाल में बेसुध पड़ा रहता जिन्दा लाश की तरह।"

----------


## anita

मामा जी ने पहले अजरज से सुना और फिर एक प्रश्न किया "तो फिर मन्नी भईया इसे काबू कैसे किया?"

उन्होंने इसका भी उत्तर दिया "ये शक्ति यहाँ सब जगह पर घुमती है आज़ाद होकर। कोई इसे यहाँ से न हटा सकता है और न ही इसे पकड़ सकता है। पहले हमने वो उस वार्ड को बाँध दिया जिससे वो बाहर न आ सकी। फिर हमने उसको ये धमकी दी के अगर उसने इस बच्चे को नहीं छोड़ा तो फिर उसे इसी पेड़ पर बाँध देंगे। हमेशा रहना पड़ता उसे कैदी की तरह इसलिए उसने अपनी आज़ादी के लिए अजय को छोड़ दिया।"

----------


## anita

मामा जी ने अगला सवाल पेश कर दिया "भईया वो शक्ति आखिर थी कौन सी?"

इस सवाल पर मन्नी चाचा मौन खिंच गए और मामा जी द्वारा बार बार प्रश्न करने पर सिर्फ इतना कहा के "आम इंसान के लिए उसका नाम लेना ठीक नहीं है उसने मुझसे वचन लिया है के मैं उसका अस्तित्व किसी को न बताऊ। मगर सिर्फ इतना जान लो के वो शक्ति बरम के आस पास की थी।"

ये सुन कर मामा जी का गला सुर्ख हो गया और उन्होंने आगे कोई प्रश्न नहीं किया। बस थोड़ी देर वहां रुके और वापस घर चले आये।

----------


## anita

मुझे ये घटना मामा जी ने ही बताई थी।मैंने मन्नी चाचा की क्रियाओं के बारे में पुछा तो उन्होंने कहा के मन्नी चाचा ने कभी किसी साथ अपने राज़ नहीं बांटे इसलिए ये बात बताना मुश्किल है। जब मैंने उनसे पुछा के बरम क्या होते हैं तो उन्होंने मुझे सिर्फ इतना बताया के बरगद के पेड़ो का अस्तित्व इन बरम पर ही निर्भर करता है। इसलिए अगर कभी मेरा उस तरफ आना जाना हो तो उस बरगद के पेड़ की जय कर लू, एक शक्ति नहीं एक ढाई सौ साल का बुजुर्ग समझ कर। 

आज भी अक्सर आते जाते मुझे वो पेड दिख जाता है तो सिर्फ "जय हो" के सिवा न कोई नाम और न ही कोई और शब्द मन में आता

----------


## anita

नमस्कार दोस्तों,
ये घटना जो मैं आप लोगों को बताने जा रहा हूँ ये घटना 19 साल पहले की है। मेरे पिता जी का स्थानान्तरण दिल्ली में हुआ था। यहाँ आने के बाद मेरे पिता जी ने पूर्वी दिल्ली के वेलकम इलाके में एक मकान किराये पर ले लिया था। नयी जगह में जिंदगी सामान्य करने में थोडा वक़्त लगा मगर समय के साथ सब सामान्य हो गया।

----------


## anita

उस समय वहां एक तांत्रिक बहुत जाना माना जाता था।जिसे लोग माली जी कहा करते थे। मोहल्ला छोटा होने की वजह से उसने कम समय में काफी नाम कमा लिया था। उस वक़्त लोगो में साक्षरता की कमी के कारण लोग डॉक्टर से पहले उसके पास ही जाना पसंद करते थे। लोग उसके पास अपनी परेशानी लेकर जाते थे और ठीक भी हो जाते थे। उसका धंधा काफी अच्छा चल रहा था। धीरे धीरे उसकी ख्याति पहुँचते हुए मेरी दादी की पास भी पहुंची। उन्होंने ने भी उसके द्वारा किये गए काम को देखने की इच्छा जताई। उस मोहल्ले में एक दिन पड़ोस में किसी औरत को किसी उपरी हवा की आमद हुई। वो अपने आपे में नहीं आ रही थी, और उस पर सवार जो भी साया था उसे शांत नहीं होने दे रहा था। वो बस अपने बाल को खोल कर खेले जा रही थी। पड़ोसियों का मेला लगा हुआ था घर पर सब बस माली जी के आने का इंतज़ार कर रहे थे, फिर उस औरत के घर का एक आदमी अपने साथ माली जी लेके आ गया। माली जी ने कुछदिएँ जलाये तंत्र मंत्र किया और वो ठीक हो गयी। उसके बदले में माली जी ने उनसे कुछ रुपए और एक शराब की बोतल ले ली।

----------


## anita

खैर अपने घर के किसी सदस्य की बिगड़ी हालत ठीक हो जाये तो कुछ पैसे और एक बोतल का क्या मोल?

मेरी दादी ने भी ये सब देखा उन्हें भी विश्वास हो गया के हाँ ये आदमी उपरी हवा का इलाज कर सकता है।

फिर एसा सिलसिला चला करता था अक्सर कभी किसी के घर में कोई परेशानी होती तो कभी किसी और के घर में। कोई डॉक्टर से ठीक होता तो कोई बिना माली जी की कृपा से ठीक नहीं होता था। माली जी की अच्छी कट रही थी।

----------


## anita

एक दिन घूम घुमा कर परेशानी मेरे घर में भी आ गयी। मैं बहुत छोटा था, मुझे अचानक से उल्टियाँ आने लगी और मैंने दूध पीना भी छोड़ दिया। मेरे दादा जी और और मेरे पिता जी उस वक़्त दफ्तर में थे, मेरी दादी और मेरी मम्मी काफी परेशान थीं। नये शहर में किसी डॉक्टर को वो जानती नहीं थी, फिर एक पडोसी औरत से दादी ने किसी डॉक्टर का पता पूछा तो उस औरत ने डॉक्टर से पहले माली जी के पास चलने की सलाह दी। लोगो को अक्सर मोहल्ले में परेशानी हो जाती थी हो सकता है मैं भी किसी चपेट में आ गया हूँ, ऐसी दलीलें सुन कर मेरी दादी माली जी के पास चलने को तैयार हो गयी|

----------


## anita

माली अपने घर में बैठा कुछ पूजा पाठ कर रहा था। उसने पहले मुझे देखा कुछ दियें जलाये लाल फूल मंगवा कर कुछ क्रिया की और अपना मंत्र वगेरह पढ़े।

फिर दादी से पूछा "आप बच्चे को कहीं बहार लेके बैठी थी कल शाम के वक़्त ?"

"हाँ " दादी ने जवाब दिया।

----------


## anita

"जहाँ आप बैठी थी वहां से पूर्व दिशा की और किसी ने क्रिया करके अपनी चीज़ वापस करी थी और ये बच्चा बीच में पड़ गया। इसलिए इसे ये परेशानी हो रही है।" माली ने अपना सामान वहां से हटाते हुए कहा।

"फिर ये कैसे ठीक होगा? कोई इलाज़ है क्या इसका ?" दादी ने परेशान होकर माली से पूछा।

"ये चीज़ थोड़ी जिद्दी है ये बिना भोग लिए नहीं जाएगी, आप एक काम करो एक बोतल शराब और एक बकरे की कलेजी का थान मंगवा लो। कल तक तुम्हारा बच्चा बिलकुल ठीक हो जायेगा।" माली ने दादी को समाधान के तौर पर ये बात बोली।

----------


## anita

"ठीक है हम तो जानते नहीं हैं, मेरा छोटा बेटा आपको ये चीज़ दे जायेगा।" दादी ने माली से कहा और फिर वहां से वापस अपने घर आ गयीं।

दादी ने घर आकर मेरे चाचा जी को कुछ पैसे दिए और एक शराब की बोतल और एक बकरे की कलेजी का थान माली के घर पंहुचा दिया।

----------


## anita

मेरी तबियत अभी भी ठीक नहीं था। मम्मी ने जब इस बारे में दादी से पूछा तो उन्होंने कहा के "किसी तरह आज रात कट जाये सुबह तक ठीक हो जायेगा एस बोल है माली जी ने।" और मेरे पिता जी से इस बात को करने को दादी ने मना कर दिया।

----------


## anita

उसकी वजह ये थी के पिता जी इन सब बातो पर ज़रा भी विश्वास नहीं करते थे दादा जी तो थोडा बहुत कर भी लेते थे। इसलिए सभी को सख्त हिदायत दी गयी के ये बात पिता जी के सामने न आये। खैर, शाम हुयी और पिता जी घर आये उन्होंने मुझे बीमार देख कर, मुझे उठाया और डॉक्टर के पास ले गए। डॉक्टर ने कुछ दवाईयां दी और एक इंजेक्शन लगा दिया, जिससे में सो गया और फिर सुबह तक सोता ही रहा।

----------


## anita

सुबह उठा तो मैं ठीक था। अब दादी इसे माली का चमत्कार समझ रही थी और पिता जी डॉक्टर की दवा का असर। मोहल्ले के औरतो में अब मेरी दादी भी उस समूह में शामिल हो गयी थी जो माली पर विशवास करती थीं। उस दिन के बाद से मेरे घर में अजीब ही हो गया कभी मैं बीमार पड़ जाऊ तो कभी मेरा भाई। दादी दिन के हिसाब से माली के घर भोग भिजवा देती और हम बिना दवा के ही ठीक हो जाते। कुछ दिनों में माली का व्यवहार मेरे दादा जी से भी हो गया और माली का घर आना जाना भी शुरू हो गया। मेरे पिता जी अभी भी इस बात से अनजान थे। माली जब भी आता दादा जी उसे अपना मित्र बता कर पिता जी से भी अभिवादन वगेरा करवा देते मगर बताया कभी नहीं के ये आदमी क्या करता है।

----------


## anita

एक दिन की बात है मेरी मम्मी को थोडा चक्कर सा आ गया खाना बनाते वक़्त और वो वहीँ बेहोश हो गयीं। जब मम्मी को होश आया तो उन्होंने बताया के शायद गर्मी ज्यादा लग रही थी इसलिए थोडा चक्कर आ गया। मम्मी को ये बात सामान्य लगी क्योकि उन्होंने सुबह से कुछ खाया भी नहीं था और काम काज में लगी हुयी थी। मगर दादी ने इसे कुछ उपरी बला समझा और माली से इस बारे में बात करने की ठान ली।

----------


## anita

ये बात उन्होंने दादा जी को बताई, दादा जी ने भी सोचा शायद कोई बात हो। क्योकि दोनों में से किसी को नहीं पता था की मम्मी ने सुबह से कुछ नहीं खाया था। उन्हें लगा के अचानक इस तरह बेहोशी आना कोई मामूली बात नहीं है। फिर दादा दादी ने मिलकर ये बात माली से पूछने की ठान ली और माली को बुलवा लिया। माली भी झट चला आया आखिर एक आवाज़ में उसे भोग जो भिजवा दिया जाता था।

----------


## anita

खैर माली आया और दादी ने उसे बात बता दी, माली ने कुछ देर सोचा और हाथ में कुछ लांग लेकर कुछ करने लगा जैसे लांग को लोंग को लोंग से गिन रहा हो। कुछ देर बाद उसने बताया की मम्मी के ऊपर किसी देवी की छाया है, और वो सवार होकर खेलना चाहती हैं। 

दादी ने कहा के "वो तो अभी बहुत छोटी है अभी से कैसे कोई देवी उसपर आ सकती हैं ?"

----------


## anita

"माता जी ये तो देवी की महिमा है न जाने कब किस पर दयाल हो जाएँ, अगर उन्हें रोका गया तो शायद वो आपके परिवार को कष्ट देना शुरू कर दें। " माली ने दादी की बात का उत्तर इस तर्क के साथ डराते हुए दिया।

----------


## anita

अब दादा दादी के पास कोई और चारा न बचा उन्होंने माली के कहे अनुसार पूजा करवाने का मन बना लिया। लेकिन अगले दिन रविवार था और पिता जी उपस्थिति में ये मुश्किल ही था। इसलिए पूजा सोमवार को रखी गयी। दादी को भी यही लगा के शायद इसलिए बच्चे बार बार बीमार हो जाते हैं क्योकि देवी आना चाहती हैं। पूजा में इस्तेमाल होने वाले सामान का बन्दोंबस्त दादा जी ने कर दिया।

----------


## anita

माली जी का आगमन हुआ उन्होंने अपना पूजा पाठ का सारा सामान सजा कर पूरा माहोल तैयार कर लिया था। फिर दादी ने मम्मी को बुलाया। ना चाहते हुए भी मम्मी को जाना पड़ा आखिर सास ससुर की बात कोई बहु कैसे टाल सकती है! फिर माली ने कुछ दिए जलाये और लाल फूल और कोयले की आग में कुछ लोहबान और घी गुड़ डाल कर कुछ मंत्र पढने शुरू किये और दादा दादी को भी बोल के मन ही मन माता का आवाहन करो सो दादा दादी करने लगे।

----------


## anita

कुछ देर बाद मम्मी पर कोई सवारी आई और जय जय गूंजने लगी। काफी प्रचंडता के साथ मम्मी पर उस सवारी का असर था खेलते खेलते हाथो की चूड़ियाँ टूट कर हाथो में कई जगह लगी गयीं और खून निकलने लगा, दोनों हाथ लहुलुहान हो गए। इसी प्रचंडता देख कर दादा दादी पेट के बल लेट गए और श्रधा से प्रचंडता की जगह सोम्य रूप की प्रार्थना करने लगे। फिर माली ने कुछ मंत्र बुदबुदाते हुए लोटे में रखे पानी को हाथ में लिए और मम्मी के ऊपर फेक दिया। इससे खेलना रुक गया और मम्मी एक दम से पीछे गिर गयीं। कुछ देर बाद मम्मी को होश आया तो दादी ने मम्मी को उठाया और अन्दर ले गयीं और हाथ में दवा वगेरह लगा दी फिर सारी बात बता दी के क्या क्या हुआ था क्योकि मम्मी को तो तब होश ही नहीं था।

----------


## anita

इधर माली ने दादा जी से कहा के "अब तो आपको घबराने की कोई बात नहीं हैं। अब तो देवी स्वयं आ गयी हैं आप लोगो की रक्षा के लिए।"
दादा जी ने अनमने मिजाज से इस बात को स्वीकार किया और माली को विदा कर दिया। दादा दादी इस बात को लेकर परेशान थे की अगर इसी तरह हर बार सवारी आई तो बहु को बहुत कष्ट होगा, हमारे परिवार में तो कोई कुल देवी भी नहीं तो फिर ये सवारी कैसे आ गयी? शाम को जब पिता जी घर आये तो उन्होंने मम्मी के हाथो में चोट के निशान देखे और फिर दादी ने सारी बात पिता जी को बता दी। पिता जी काफी नाराज़ हुए की ये कौन सी मुसीबत हाथ लग गयी, माली के विषय में तो ये कहा की "वो अगर दुबारा घर में आया तो उसकी टाँगे हाथ में दे दूंगा।"

----------


## anita

उस दिन के बाद से घर में अलग ही माहोल हो गया। सोमवार को मम्मी पर सवारी आने लगी और शांत करने के लिय माली को बुलाया जाता और माली की अच्छी खासी दावत का इंतज़ाम हो जाता, मम्मी को जो चोट लगे वो अलग। मम्मी इन सब बातो से बहुत ज्यादा उब गयी थी, जिसे कहा जा सकता है के पीड़ित हो गयीं थी। काफी परेशान हो जाने पर एक दिन मम्मी ने सारी बात मेरे सबसे बड़े मामा जी को चिट्ठी में लिख कर बता दी। क्योकि उस ज़माने में फ़ोन बहुत कम हुआ करते थे। जवाब में मामा जी ने आने का दिन निश्चय करके आने की सूचना दी।

----------


## anita

एक हफ्ते बाद मामा जी दिल्ली आये उनके साथ में एक व्यक्ति और थे साधारण सा दिखने वाले अपने साथ हाथ में एक छोटा सा थैला लेके वो मामा जी से साथ हमारे घर आये। स्वागत पानी होने के बाद अपनी सारी बात और सारी विडंबना दादी ने मामा जी को बता दी। और मामा जी भी ये जताए बिना के उन्हें ये सब बात पता है चुप चाप सुनते रहे। फिर उन्होंने अपने साथ आये उस व्यक्ति से दादी का परिचय करवाया।

----------


## anita

"ये हमारे एक दूर के चाचा जी हैं मन्नी लाल, यहाँ अपने रिश्तेदारों से मिलने आये हैं। ये भी कुछ जानकारी रखते हैं अगर आप आज्ञा दें तो ये शायद कुछ बता सकते हैं के ये सब कैसे हुआ।" मामा जी ने दादी से कहा।

----------


## anita

दादी ने दादा जी पूछ कर इस बात की स्वीकृति दे दी। फिर थोड़ी देर कुछ विचारने के बाद मन्नी लाल चाचा ने कहा के "माता जी, माली जी को बुला लीजिये, तो फिर सारी बात आराम से की जाए।"

----------


## anita

दादी ने मेरे चाचा को भेज कर माली को बुलवा लिया। सर्दी का वक़्त था घर के बहार चारपाई पर बैठ कर मामा जी और मन्नी चाचा बैठ कर चाय पी रहे थे और धूप आनंद ले रहे थे के माली का आगमन हुआ। दादी ने मामा जी लोग का परिचय करवाया। थोड़ी हाल खैरियत की बात के बाद मामा जी ने माली से पूछा "अपने ही पूजा करके मेरी बहन पर देवी की सवारी करवाई है न?"

----------


## anita

"हाँ पूजा तो मैंने ही की थी मगर देवी खुद आना चाहती थीं।" माली से जवाब दिया।

"कौन सी देवी हैं वो ?" मन्नी लाल चाचा ने सवाल किया।

"ये तो आप खुद ही पूछ लीजिये कोई आपके परिवार की होंगी।" माली ने दादा जी तरफ देख कर कहा।

दादा जी ने जवाब दिया "हमारे परिवार में तो कोई कुल देवी नहीं हैं।"

----------


## anita

"तो फिर कोई और होंगी बचपन में जिनका दर्शन हुआ होगा।" माली ने कहा। यहाँ उसका तात्पर्य चेचक से था उसे भी देवी का दर्शन कहा जाता है और ये भी कहा जाता है के जिस देवी का दर्शन विकट रूप से होता है उनकी कृपा भी उसी तरह होती हैं। और कभी कभी उस देवी की सवारी भी आने लगती है। यही बात माली भी समझाने की कोशिश कर रहा था।

----------


## anita

"इसे तो बचपन में भी कभी कोई दर्शन नहीं हुआ।" मेरे मामा जी ने जवाब दिया।

"तो फिर देवी से ही पूछ लेते हैं न, मैं मनाऊंगा तो वो अभी खेलने लगेंगी। " माली ने खुद को फंसता देख इस तरह डराने की कोशिश की।

"ठीक है चलिए, ऐसा ही किया जाए। आखिर वो देवी हैं कौन सी जो ऐसे परेशान कर रहीं हैं।" मन्नी चाचा ने माली से कहा।

"ठीक है आईये, लेकीन डरना मत" माली ने होशियार किया।

मन्नी चाचा ने हस्ते हुए कहा "अगर डर भी गए तो आप हैं ना।"

इतना कह कर माली उठ गया और अन्दर जाते जाते बोल "तो फिर आईये न!"

मन्नी चाचा ने कहा के "आप चलिए जब सवारी आ जाये तो हम भी अन्दर आ जायेंगे।"

----------


## anita

माली फिर अन्दर गया लाल फूल मंगवाए दीये मंगवाए और तैयार हो कर बैठ गया। दादी के कहने पर मम्मी भी आ कर बैठ गयी और मामा जी भी मगर मन्नी चाचा बाहर ही बैठे रहे। माली ने मंत्र पढने शुरू किये और दीया जलाने लगा, मगर दिए की बाती ने लो नहीं पकड़ी। एक बाद बाद माचिस की तिल्लियां जला जला कर माली ने तीन माचिसे खाली कर दी मगर दीया नहीं जला। अब माली के पसीने छूटने लगे सर्दी में भी उसकी ये हालत हो रही थी मगर उसका कोई मंत्र कोई जोर नहीं चल रहा था माली की समझ से बाहर था की ये क्या हो रहा है। माली सब कुछ रख कर बैठ कर कुछ मंत्र जाप कर रहा था के मन्नी चाचा अन्दर आये।

----------


## anita

"क्या हुआ देवी नहीं आयीं?" मन्नी चाचा ने पूछा।

"पता नहीं क्या हुआ, शायद नाराज़ हो गयी हैं।" माली ने कहा।

"अब तुम्हारे बुलाने से देवी तो क्या एक आत्मा भी नहीं आ सकती बच्चे।" मन्नी चाचा ने कहा।

"क क्या मतलब ?" माली ने लडखडाती जुबान से पूछा।

"एक फूल और कपूर पर चलने वाली देवी को सिद्ध क्या कर लिया, तुम ओझा बनकर घुमने लगे। वो सब तो फिर भी ठीक था मगर तुम जो यहाँ करने आये थे वो तो बहुत नीच कर्म है।" मन्नी चाचा ने जवाब दिया।

माली हक्का बक्का होकर केवल मन्नी चाचा की बात सुन रहा था। तभी मामा जी ने मन्नी चाचा से पूछा "कैसा नीच कर्म चाचा?"

----------


## anita

"इस ****** की औलाद ने तुम्हारी बहन पर अपनी देवी का वास करवाया, क्योकि ये इस घर की सबसे बड़ी बहु हैं जब ये अपनी सास के बाद अपने कुल देवता की पूजा करती तो ये सारी पूजा इसकी देवी लेतीं। और इस देवी को नया कुल मिलता तो इसके ऊपर ज्यादा मेहरबान हो जाती और ये नीच इस कुल के गुरु के रूप में पूजा जाता। और अगर इस बात से इस कुल के देवता नाराज़ हो जाते तो ये कुल यहीं रुक जाता। ये कमीना एक गुरु बन्ने के चक्कर में इस परिवार की पीढ़ी की जिंदगी बर्बाद कर देता। अब तू जहाँ से आया है वहीँ चला जा तेरा ये सारा नाटक आज के बाद नहीं चलेगा, अपनी देवी भी भूल जा।" मन्नी चाचा ने गुस्से में माली की तरफ ऊँगली करके ये सारी बात बताई। ये सारी बात सुन कर दादी को बहुत दुःख हुआ और उनके आंसू निकल आये।

----------


## anita

"माफ़ करदो बाबा माफ़ करदो में दुबारा ऐसा कुछ नहीं करूँगा मगर मेरी देवी सिद्धि मत छीनो।" माली रोनी सूरत बनाकर मन्नी चाचा के पैर पकड़ते हुए बोला।

"तेरी देवी ने तभी तेरा साथ छोड़ दिया था जब तू बहार हमसे बात कर रहा था, अगर तुझमे जरा सी भी कोई चीज़ बाकी होती तो ये दीये जल गए होते। अब उठ और निकल जा यहाँ से।" मन्नी चाचा ने गरजते हुए कहा।

----------


## anita

माली रोता आंसू पोछता हुआ वहां से चला गया। मामा जी और मन्नी चाचा जो काम करने आये थे वो हो गया था फिर वो वहां दो दिन रुके और चले गए।

----------


## anita

इन दो दिनों में माली के साथ क्या क्या हुआ था ये सारी बात आग की तरह पुरे मोहल्ले में फ़ैल गयी। और उस ढोंगी माली का सारा धंधा चोपट हो गया। कुछ दिन बाद वो वहां से कहीं और रहने चला गया।

----------


## anita

दोस्तों, मन्नी लाल चाचा एक अघोरी थे, उन दिनों वो कानपुर के मेडिकल कॉलेज में मुर्दा घर के चोकीदार की पोस्ट पर रात की शिफ्ट में काम किया करते थे। एक बार एक दोस्त के घायल होने पर मामा जी हेलेट हॉस्पिटल गए वहीँ मामा जी की मुलाकात मन्नी चाचा से हुयी थी। फिर वो अच्छे दोस्त बन गए थे जब मामा जी ने मम्मी की चिट्ठी के बारे में मन्नी चाचा को बताया तो वो तुरंत आने को तैयार हो गए थे। वो बहुत ज्यादा ऊंचे अघोरी नहीं थे मगर माली का काम करने के लिए काफी थे। कुछ साल पहले मैं भी उनसे मिला था, उसके बाद सन २००९ में उनका देहांत हो गया। मगर उनके काफी एहसान आज भी हमारे ऊपर हैं।

----------


## anita

सब कुछ सामान्य था उस दिन। 
सावन के महीने में रविवार का दिन था, बारिश नहीं हो रही थी मगर मौसम अच्छा था। कोई आराम कर रहा था तो कोई पड़ोसियों के साथ अपने पुरे हफ्ते के अनुभव की चर्चा कर रहा था।

----------


## anita

मैं भी सुबह उठ कर नाश्ता पानी करके टीवी देख रहा था। तभी कॉलोनी में जैसे हाहाकार सा मच गया। पूरा इलाका घर से बाहर था, पूरी कॉलोनी में रोने की चिल्लाने की आवाज़ गूंजने लगी थी। मैंने उसी भीड़ में शामिल अपने एक दोस्त इस हंगामे का कारण पूछा तो मेरे भी होश उड़ गए।

----------


## anita

हाँ वहां जो कुछ भी हुआ था उस लड़के के मुताबिक वो चारो डूब चुके थे। पुलिस बुलाई गयी रिपोर्ट हुयी और फिर छानबीन शुरू हुयी। उपाध्याय जी काफी पहुँच वाले आदमी थे इसलिए पुलिस बिना नतीजे के शांत नहीं बैठ सकती थी। पूरे दिन पुलिस ने छानबीन जारी रखी। जिस घाट के पास वो लोग नहाने गए थे उस घाट से २ किलोमीटर दूर तक पुलिस के गोताखोरों ने लाशो को तलाश किया परन्तु उनके हाथ कुछ भी नहीं लगा। पुलिस की नींद उड़ गयी और उधर उपाध्याय परिवार में शोक के साथ एक उम्मीद भी आ गयी के शायद कुछ अनर्थ न हुआ हो।

----------


## anita

सब एक आशा के साथ उन लोगो के लौट आने की उम्मीद में कुछ न कुछ प्रयास में लगे हुए थे। पुलिस ने उनके बचे हुए दोस्त को ही हिरासत में लेकर पूछताछ करना शुरू किया। लेकिन पुलिस को उस लड़के ने जो जो बताया वो सेकड़ो लोगो के सामने कल ही बयां कर चुका था।

----------


## anita

उसने बताया था के वो पांचो कल सुहाना मौसम देख कर गंगा के **** घाट पर गए थे वहां उन लोगो ने बैठ कर पहले काफी बातें की और फिर उसके बाद घाट से गंगा के किनारे किनारे दूसरी तरफ चल दिए। वहां पर काफी शांति थी इसलिए पांचो ने वहीँ डेरा जमा लिया। फिर उनमे से चारो ने तय किया के इसे कुछ मजा नहीं आ रहा थोड़ी बीअर या शराब होती तो ज्यादा मजा आता। फिर उनमे से एक ने जाकर २ बोतल और कुछ गिलास का इंतजाम कर लिया। लेकिन वो पीता नहीं था इसलिए उसने उन चारो का साथ देने से मन कर दिया। वो शराब पी रहे थे और अपने अपने हफ्ते भर की बातों को कर रहे थे, जैसे जैसे उनकी शराब खत्म हो रही थी वहां का माहोल शांत और शांत होता जा रहा था। कुछ देर में वहां पानी के सिवा पेड़ पाल्लो में भी हलचल होना बंद हो गयी। उसने सोचा शायद आंधी तूफान आने वाला है उसने उन चारो से वापस चलने को कहा मगर वो चारो मिलकर ४ बोतल गटक चुके थे। उन्होंने सोचा अगर इसी हालत में घर गए तो बहुत जूते पड़ेंगे इसलिए सोचा के थोडा सा पानी में नहा लिया जाये ताकि नशा कम हो जाए और फिर अपने अपने घर चलेंगे।

----------


## anita

फिर वो सब ही नहाने के लिए वहां बनी सीढियों से उतर कर नहाने के लिए नदी में उतर गए। न जाने फिर क्या कैसे हुआ एक एक कर के चारो उसी में अन्दर चलते चले गए और फिर ऊपर नहीं आये।

----------


## anita

उस लड़के का इतना बयां लेकर पुलिस ने उसे जाने दिया और फिर से उस जगह और वहां आस पास फिर से छानबीन की। अभी भी उनके हाथ कुछ नहीं लगा। पुलिस ने सबको सिर्फ इतना बताया की चारो ने शराब पी हुयी थी इसलिए वो तैर नहीं पाए और डूब गए, शराब की भी जांच की गयी मगर वो ब्रांडेड शराब भी उसमे किसी असामान्य तत्व का होना मुश्किल था। मगर पुलिस अभी भी बेचैन थी के वो लोग डूब तो गए मगर लाश कहाँ गयी?

----------


## anita

उपाध्याय जी के घर में जो माहोल था उसका थो बखान करना ही मुश्किल है। जिसके ३ बेटे जो मर चुके हो लेकिन उनकी लाश तक न मिली हो ऐसी माँ की क्या हालत होती है ये हर कोई समझ सकता है। वो सुबह होते ही मन्नत मांगने मंदिर जाती, कभी कुछ खाती तो कभी कुछ भी नहीं खाती, कभी रोती तो कभी हंसती तो कभी चिल्लाते हुए बाहर भागने लगती। आज तीसरा दिन था पूरा उपाध्याय परिवार उस दिन कोस ही रहा था और उन तीनो के मिल जाने की मन्नते कर रहा था।

----------


## anita

दोपहर के समय एक बाबा हमारी कॉलोनी में आया उस वक़्त उपाध्याय जी और उनका बेटा पुलिस स्टेशन गए हुए थे। माँ जी तो घर में सो रही थी, सोना क्या उसे तो गम की बेहोशी ही कहेंगे, एक दो रिश्तेदार भी घर में थे।

----------


## anita

घटना बहुत प्रचलित हो चुकी थी तो साधू ने पूरी घटना का बखान उनके आगे किया और फिर माता जी से कहा की "आपके तीनो बेटे मिल जायेंगे मगर इसकी कीमत लगेगी क्योकि वहां जो भी चीज़ है वो बहुत लालची है उसने ही तुम्हारे बेटो और उसके दोस्त अपने पास रखा हुआ है मगर उनकी जान छुपा ली है उसे धन चाहिए फिर वो उनकी जान वापस उनके शरीर में डाल कर लौटा देगा।" 

"कैसी कीमत बाबाजी मैं हर कीमत देने को तैयार हूँ मगर मुझे मेरे बेटे चाहिए" माता जी ने उस बाबा से पूछा।

ये सारी बातें उन दोनों के बीच अकेले में चल रही थी क्योकि बाबा ने ही कहा था के वो ये बातें सिर्फ माता जी से करेगा।

----------


## anita

"वो बहुत लालची आत्मा है इसलिए तुम्हारे पास जितना धन है सोना चांदी, लेकर वहीँ गंगा के रेतीले घाट पर आ जाना। मगर आधी रात को अकेले आना के तुम्हारे घर में भी किसी को पता न चले। हम उस आत्मा को उतने धन में ही मनाने की कोशिश करेंगे। और फिर तुम्हारे बेटे तुम्हे वापस मिल जायेगे। अगर तुमने ये बात किसी को घर में बताई तो वो हमारी क्रिया में बाधा डाल देगा और फिर तुम अपने बेटो से हाथ धो बैठोगी। समझ आया ?" बाबा ने माता जी से कहा।

"जी मैं बिलकुल समझ गयी।" आँखों में चमक लिए माता जी ने उस साधू से कहा। उन्हें अब उम्मीद की किरण नज़र आ रही थी।

----------


## anita

बहुत मुश्किलों इंतज़ार से उन्होने उस दिन को काटा, और रात को होने वाले चमत्कार की आस में भूखी प्यासी रात का इंतज़ार करती रहीं।

----------


## anita

जब रात हुयी तो उन्होंने जल्दी खाना खा कर सोने का नाटक किया। जब उपाध्याय जी भी गहरी नींद में सो गए तो करीब पोने एक बजे वो उठी और पहले से तैयार की हुयी अपने गहनों और रुपयों की पोटली को उठा कर चुपचाप घर से बहार निकल गयी और पहुँच गयी उसी स्थान पर जहाँ उस बाबा ने बताया था। बेटो को पाने की ख़ुशी में इतनी रात में भी उन्हें कोई दर नहीं लगा और सीधा वही पहुँच गयी। वहां वो बाबा थोड़ी सी आग जलाकर और कुछ सिंदूर, निम्बू, सुइयां, काला कपड़ा, थोड़े से चावल और अंडे लेकर बैठा कुछ पूजा पाठ जैसा कर रहा था।

----------


## anita

"मैं ले आई हूँ बाबा सारा धन, कृपया जल्दी से मुझे मेरे बेटो से मिलवा दो।" माता जी ने उस बाबा से कहा।

"ठीक है माता वो सारा धन लेकर आप वहां बैठ जाओ।" उसने माता जी को एक तरफ बैठने को कहा।

फिर उसने सिंदूर से माता जी के चारो तरफ एक गोल वृत बना कर धन काले कपडे में रखने को कहा। उन्होंने वैसा ही किया।

----------


## anita

फिर उसने कहा की "माता मैं ये निम्बू काटूँगा अगर इसमें से खून निकला तो मतलब आपके बेटे जिन्दा बचाए जा सकते हैं।"फिर उसने एक एक करके चार निम्बू काटे चारो में से खून निकला। माता जी सब कुछ शांत बैठी देख रही थीं।

----------


## anita

"माता जी आपके चारो बेटो की जान सुरक्षित है अब ये धन आप इस वृत से बाहर रख दीजिये और मन ही मन ये कहिये के यहाँ जो भी शक्ति वास करती हो, मेरे बेटे मुझे देदो। और तब तक आँखें मत खोलना जब तक तुम्हारे बेटे आकर तुम्हे आवाज़ न दें। " बाबा ने माता जी को ये बात समझाई।

----------


## anita

भोलीभाली बेटो के मोह में अंधी माताजी ने उस साधू की ये बात मान ली और जैसा उसने कहाँ वैसे ही मन ही मन जाप करने लगी। उन्होंने इस बात का ७ बार ही जाप किया होगा की अचानक उन्हें धम्म से कुछ गिरने की आवाज़ आई। जिससे उनकी ऑंखें खुल गयीं।

----------


## anita

साधू बाबा माता जी के सामने हाथ में धन को वो पोटली लिए गिरे पड़े थे और सामने एक लम्बा चौड़ा आदमी खड़ा था, जिसने सफ़ेद रंग की धोती और ऊपर एक सफ़ेद चादर सी ओढ़ राखी थी, बाल कंधे तक थे। देखने में वो किसी पहलवान जैसा दिख रहा था।

----------


## anita

"मेरी जगह पर आकर मेरे ही नाम से धन की चोरी करता है वो भी उसका धन जो बैठ कर मेरा ही जाप कर रही है। " उस आदमी ने गरजते हुए उस साधू से कहा।

"माफ़ करदो। मुझे माफ़ करदो मुझसे गलती हो गयी दुबारा ऐसा नहीं होगा।" साधू हाथ जोड़ते हुए विनती करने लगा।

"नहीं! तू यही भीख मांगेगा और मेरी हद में रोज़ सफाई करेगा।" उस आदमी ने उस साधू को डांटते हुए कहा।

----------


## anita

"हाँ करूँगा सब करूँगा। मुझे माफ़ करदो मुझे कोई धन नहीं चाहिए, मुझे माफ़ करदो माता मुझे माफ़ करदो। " वो गिडगिडाए जा रहा था। और माता जी की समझ में ये आ चुका था ये साधू उन्हें लूटने आया था मगर ये नहीं समझ आया था की ये आदमी कौन है?

----------


## anita

फिर उस आदमी ने उस साधू से वो पोटली छीन ली और फिर उसे माता जी को दिया फिर उस साधू को उठा कर एक तरफ फेक दिया साधू करीब ३ मीटर दूर जा गिरा और बेहोश हो गया।

"कौन हैं आप? और मेरे बेटे कहाँ हैं?" माता जी ने उस बलवान व्यक्ति से प्रश्न किया।

----------


## anita

"मैं वही हूँ जिसका अभी तुम जाप कर रही थी, मैंने तुम्हारे बेटो की जान नहीं ली। वो तो खुद शराब के नशे में डूब गए और जहाँ डूबे थे वहां पर सीढियाँ बनी हैं उनकी लाशें उसी सीढियों के नीचे फसी हुयी है इसलिए वो किसी को नहीं मिल सकी।" उस आदमी ने माता जी से कहा।

----------


## anita

"मेरे बेटे मुझे लौटा दो, मैं जिंदगी भर आपकी सेवा करुँगी ये सारा धन तुम रख लो।" माता जी ने रोते हुए उस व्यक्ति से हाथ जोड़ कर विनती करी।

"मुझे धन का कोई लोभ नहीं है माता, और तुम्हारे बेटो की मृत्यु हो चुकी है वो भी उनकी ही गलती से अब वो वापस नहीं आ सकते। आप इस सत्य को अपना लो माता और अपने धन के साथ परिवार में वापस लौट जाओ।" उस व्यक्ति ने माता जी से समझाते हुए कहा।

----------


## anita

माता जी फूट फूट के रोने लगी उनकी सारी आस ख़त्म हो गयी थी। फिर उस आदमी ने माता जी का आँचल पकड़ा जैसे कोई बच्चा पकड़ता है और उन्हें अपने पीछे आने को कहा।
वो रो रही थी और करीब दस कदम ही चलीं होंगी की वो अपने घर के दरवाज़े के सामने थी। वो हैरान हो गयी और फिर पीछे मुड़ी और उस व्यक्ति से उसका परिचय पूछा।

----------


## anita

"मैं वहीँ का घटवार हूँ माता जिसका आप जाप करके मदद के लिए पुकार रही थी, मैं आपके बच्चो की जिंदगी को नहीं लौटा सकता मगर कल तुम्हारे सारे बेटो की लाश वहीँ मिल जाएगी। अब आप अपने बचे हुए परिवार में खुश रहिये।" व्यक्ति ने माता जी से कहा और फिर माता जी अन्दर जाने के लिए कहा।

----------


## anita

वो दरवाज़ा खोल के अन्दर गयी और जैसे ही पीछे मुड़ी वहां पर कोई नहीं था। मन ही मन घटवार की जय की और वापस अपनी जगह पर लेट कर रोने लगीं।

----------


## anita

सुबह ४ बज रहे थे ,उनके रोने की आवाज़ सुनकर उपाध्याय जी की आँख खुल गयी और फिर उन्होंने माता जी इतनी सुबह सुबह इस विलाप का कारण पूछा।

माता जी ने सारी घटना सच सच बता दी। उपाध्याय जी को पहले विश्वास ही नहीं हुआ फिर उन्होंने बात मान ली जब अगले दिन उनके तीनो बेटो की और उनके दोस्त की लाश बरामद हो गयी।

----------


## anita

पुलिस ने लाश की पोस्टमार्टम करवाया, मौत की वजह पानी में डूबना ही साबित हुयी। लाशो का अंतिम संस्कार हो गया और फिर सब कुछ सामान्य होने में ५ साल लग गए। उनका जो एक बेटा बचा था अब उसकी शादी हो चुकी है और घर में सब सामान्य है। उन्होंने घर बदल दिया है, लेकिन आज भी वो किसी भी पूजा में घटवार बाबा की जय कहे बिना पूजा नहीं करतीं।

----------


## anita

दोस्तों, ये घटना बहुत पुरानी तो नहीं है मगर इससे भी बीते करीब ५ साल हो गया है। 

जेसा के आप सब जानते हैं के बिना गुरु के ज्ञान नहीं हो सकता, लेकिन एकलव्य ने बिना गुरु के भी ज्ञान प्राप्त कर लिया था। जिससे एकलव्य एक अच्छे धनुर्धर बने थे। लेकिन एकलव्य की वो महनत वो लगन उनकी धनुर्विद्या के लिए पर्याप्त थी परन्तु तंत्र मंत्र के क्षेत्र में इस प्रकार की महनत किसी काम की नहीं। इस क्षेत्र में एक सिद्ध गुरु का होना अत्यंत आवश्यक है। गुरु के सानिध्य के बिना ये तंत्र मंत्र एक ऐसी तलवार साबित होते हैं जो खुद को ही हानि पहुंचाते हैं।

----------


## anita

मेरे पड़ोस में एक चाचा जी की दुकान है, उनके परिवार में वो दो भाई और उनकी पत्नी और बच्चे हैं और एक बूढ़े पिता हैं। उन्हें सब छोटे चाचा जी कहा करते हैं और उनके पिता जी जो कभी कभी दुकान पर आते हैं उनका भी सब बहुत सम्मान करते हैं। ये छोटे चाचा तो अपनी दुकान से ही अपनी रोज़ी रोटी चलाते हैं और इनके बड़े भाई एक फैक्ट्री में अच्छी पोस्ट पर कार्यरत हैं।गंगा पार शुक्लागंज में इनका अपना मकान भी है जहाँ ये सारे रहते हैं। इनकी जिंदगी सामान रूप से चल रही थी, मगर अगस्त के महीने में आने वाली नाग पंचमी ने चाचा जी के बड़े भाई की जिंदगी बदल दी।

----------


## anita

नागपंचमी का दिन था वेसे तो उन्हें मंदिर आना जाना ज्यादा अच्छा नहीं लगता था मगर उस दिन न जाने क्या सूझी के वो माल रोड स्थित खैरेपति मंदिर अपने एक मित्र के साथ चले गए। नागपंचमी के दिन खैरेपति मंदिर में तो जैसे सपेरो और नागो का मेल लगता है। दोनों वहां गए और तरह तरह के नाग दर्शन किये और प्रशाद वगेरह चढ़ा कर वापस आ गए। वापस आये तो काफी उत्साहित थे। उन्होंने अपनी पत्नी को बताया की वहां एक अजीब किस्म का नाग देखा जो की अत्यंत खुबसूरत और काफी बड़ा था। जब उन्होंने सपेरे से पूछा की वो कौन सा नाग है और कहाँ मिला उसे, तो सपेरे ने उन्हें बताया की उसने सर्प मोहिनी विद्या से किसी और सांप को पकड़ना चाहा था मगर ये वहां आ गया इसलिए इसे भी पकड़ लिया। चाचा जी ने उस विद्या और तंत्र मंत्र के बारे में कई सवाल पूछे मगर सपेरे ने विस्तृत जानकारी देने से मना कर दिया।

----------


## anita

चाचा जी के मन में ये सब सीखने की लालसा जाग्रत होने लगी। उन्होंने सपेरे से अपना शिष्य बनाने का आग्रह किया मगर सपेरे ने ये कह कर टाल दिया के वो एक सांसारिक पुरुष हैं वो ऐसी वैरागी विद्या का दान उन्हें नहीं दे सकता।

----------


## anita

इस बात का उन्हें दुख तो था मगर उनकी लालसा शांत नहीं हुयी। वो प्रति दिन किसी न किसी गुरु की तलाश में रहने लगे। कभी किसी के पास जाते तो कभी कहीं उन्हें बैठा हुआ देखा जाता था। समय और पैसा बारबाद करने लग गए थे वो कुछ लोभी उन्हें लालच देते थे तो कुछ शिष्य बना कर इनसे अपना काम निकलवाते और चलते बनते। घर में चाची जी इनसे परेशान रहने लगीं थीं। एक दिन उन्होंने अपने ससुर से ये सारी बातें बता दी और उन्हें समझाने को कहा। परिणाम स्वरुप चाचा जी की अच्छी आरती हुयी और फिर उन्होंने गुरु की तलाश और धन की व्ययता छोड़ दी और अपने सामान्य जिंदगी में वापस आ गए। लेकिन मन के किसी कोने में उनकी ये लालसा अभी भी पनप रही थी।

----------


## anita

कुछ दिन बीते जब सब कुछ सामान्य हो गया। एक दिन चाचा जी गर्मी की वजह से छत पर सोने गए, अचानक रात के करीब बारह बजे वो अचानक छत से सीधा नीचे आँगन में आ गिरे। आवाज़ सुनकर सब दौड़े। चाचा जी बेहोश पड़े थे सबने सोचा के कहीं कोई चोर उचक्का तो नहीं है ऊपर जिसने इन्हें मारने की कोशिश की हो। छोटे चाचा ने ऊपर जाकर देखा तो वहां कोई नहीं था सिर्फ रक्त की कुछ बूंदे पड़ी हुयी थी ऊपर चारपाई पर बिस्तर लगा हुआ था। छोटे चाचा को लगा की शायद यहाँ कोई हाथापाई हुयी है मगर उन्हें ऐसा कुछ भी न मिला फिर सोचा के शायद उन्हें चक्कर आया होगा जिससे उन्हें चोट लगी और फिर नीचे जा गिरे।

----------


## anita

फिर वो वापस नीचे बड़े चाचा के पास गए वो अभी भी बेहोश थे उन्हें उठा कर अस्पताल ले जाया गया वहां उन्हें अगले दिन सुबह होश आया मगर वो किसी को भी पहचान नहीं पाए। घर में हाहाकार मच चुका था। किसी की कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था के क्या से क्या हो गया है। सिर्फ चाचा जी ही बता सकते थे और वो ही अपनी याददाश खो चुके थे। डॉक्टर ने भी किसी भी मानसिक चोट की मोजुदगी से इनकार किया। सारी रिपोर्टें सामान्य थी न कोई अघात न कोई परेशानी। केवल तेज़ धड़कन और खोयी हुयी याद्दाश के सिवा।

----------


## anita

खैर डॉक्टर ने उन्हें घर ले जाकर आराम करने सलाह दी, सो छोटे चाचा जी ने किया। वो घर आ गए चुपचाप बस एक कमरे में पड़े रहते न किसी से कुछ बोल रहे थे न किसी से बात कर रहे थे। दिन भर तो उन्होंने आराम किया मगर जेसे ही रात के बारह बजे वो अचानक चिल्ला पड़े "माफ़ करदो दुबारा नहीं होगा। हे बाबा माफ़ करदो।"

----------


## anita

अब छोटे चाचा और उनके पिता जी जान सांसत में आ गयी के ये क्या हो रहा है। उन्होंने बहुत पूछा के कौन बाबा? किस्से माफ़ी मांग रहे हो? मगर उन्होंने कोई जवाब नहीं दिया और फिर बेहोश हो गए। छोटे चाचा और उनके पिता जी उन्हें वैसा ही सोता छोड़ इस बात के बारे में बात करने लगे और सोचने लगे की क्या किया जाए?

----------


## anita

उन्हें कोई रास्ता नज़र नहीं आ रहा था, हाँ मगर एक बात साफ़ हो गयी थी के ये कोई उपरी चक्कर था। इसलिए अब वैसा ही डॉक्टर ढूंडना था। एक दो दिन ऐसे ही गुज़रे सारे दिन चाचा जी आराम से रहते और रात को माफ़ी मांगने लगते। और इस तरह से चिल्लाते जेसे कोई उन्हें मार रहा हो।

----------


## anita

तीसरा दिन था, चाचा जी की दुकान पर एक साधू आया "बेटा, हम उज्जैन से हरिद्वार की यात्रा पर हैं, अपनी हस्ती के हिसाब से कुछ दान दे दो।"

"अरे बाबा माफ़ करो यार, मेरी वेसे ही हालत ख़राब है आपको क्या दान दूंगा?" चाचा जी ने माफ़ी मांगते हुए साधू से कहा।

----------


## anita

"जैसी तुम्हारी इच्छा बेटा, लेकिन एक काम करो यहाँ गंगा किनारे हमारे गुरु जी ने कुछ दिनों के लिए विश्राम शिविर लगाया है। चाहो तो बड़े भाई को वहां ले आओ। ठीक हो जायेगा।" साधू ने शांत भाव से कहा।

----------


## anita

चाचा जी की आँखें चौड़ी हो गयी, फिर सोचा शायद आप पास किसी ने बताया होगा और फिर कुछ पैसे निकाल बाबा के पात्र में डालने लगे। मगर बाबा ने अपना पात्र हटा लिया। और कहा "नहीं बेटा, हम तो वैरागी लोग हैं हमे सिर्फ थोडा सा अनाज दे दो।" चाचा जी ने कुछ चावल बिना तोले एक थेली डाल कर दे दिए। वो साधू आशीर्वाद देता हुए चला गया। फिर चाचा जी ने अपने घर पिता जी को फ़ोन किया और सारी बार बताई। उन्हें तो जेसे उम्मीद की एक रौशनी दिखाई दी। चाचा जी शाम से पहले ही अपनी दुकान बंद करके घर पहुंचे और फिर दान के लिए कुछ वस्तुएं ली, कुछ फल और थोडा अनाज। फिर वो दोनों बड़े चाचा जी को लेकर उसी विश्राम शिविर में पहुँच गए। चाचा जी को वो साधू वहीँ मिले और फिर चाचा जी को बैठाया। पानी वगेरह से ठीक उसी तरह सेवा की गयी जेसा की भारत की संस्कृति में मेहमानों को भगवान् मान कर की जाती रही है।

----------


## anita

फिर उन साधू ने चाचा जी के पिता जी के साथ बड़े चाचा जी और छोटे चाचा जी को अपने गुरु से मिलवाया। चाचा जी के अनुसार उनके गुरु देखने से ही कोई सच्चे साधू लग रहे थे।पर्वत जेसी जटा, चमकता ललाट, मुख पर तेज़, वाणी में सोम्यता और अतिथि के प्रति उतना ही सत्कार। वो चाचा जी लोग के सामने ऊँचे स्थान से उतर कर उन्ही के बराबर में जमीन पर बैठ गए। और खैरियत वगेरह पूछी। चाचा जी ने सारा वृतांत उन्हें सुना दिया।

----------


## anita

सब कुछ अच्छी तरह सुनने के बाद उन्होंने चाचा जी के पिता जी से कहा "जो कुछ ये हुआ ये तो नादानी से हुआ है। आप बस इतना कीजियेगा के आज तो शनिवार है, सोमवार को सेतु (पुल) के नीचे एक दीया, एक जोड़ी खड़ाऊ, एक लंगोट, एक चिलम और कुछ फूल और सफ़ेद बर्फी लेकर चढ़ा देना। और माफ़ी मांगते हुए कहना के महाराज ये तो एक नासमझ बालक है इससे जो भी गलती हुयी है क्षमा कर दीजिये और अपना भोग लेकर हम पर कृपा कीजिये। ऐसा ये दुबारा नहीं करेगा। और ये काम सिर्फ आप करना अपने लड़के को मत भेजना ठीक है? और कोई कितनी भी आवाज़ दे पीछे मुड़कर मत देखना न आते वक़्त ना जाते वक़्त।"

----------


## anita

"बाबा, आपकी बात समझ तो आ गयी मगर ऐसा क्या हुआ है इसके साथ? इससे इसी कौन सी गलती हो गयी?" चाचा जी के पिता ने हाथ जोड़ कर साधू महाराज से पूछा।

----------


## anita

"बालक बुद्धि है, एक किताब से पढ़कर बड़ी शक्ति को रक्त भोग दे कर सिद्ध करना चाह रहा था वो भी गंगा किनारे। न अपनी कोई सुरक्षा की और न ही घटवार शक्ति की आज्ञा ली। वो शक्ति तो इसके पास नहीं आई लेकिन घटवार ने इस चेष्टा के लिए इसे दंड दिया है। इसलिए क्षमा मांग कर जब ये ठीक हो जाए तो इसे समझा देना के ऐसा न करे।" साधू बाबा ने सोम्यता के साथ ये बात समझाई।

----------


## anita

सारी बार समझ चुके थे, दोनों ने साधू बाबा को प्रणाम किया और दान में जो वास्तु लाये थे दे दी, अब सो पहले बड़े चाचा जी को उसी वक़्त गंगा स्नान करवाया और घर ले गए। अगले ही सोमवार को चाचा जी के पिता जी ने घटवार बाबा से क्षमा याचना की। शाम होते होते बड़े चाचा जी ठीक हो गए। करीब एक हफ्ते के अन्दर अन्दर वो सामान्य हो गए और अपनी नोकरी पर जाने लगे। सब कुछ सामान्य होने के बाद चाचा के पिता जी ने उनकी इस बाद पिछली से ज्यादा अच्छी आरती उतारी और उनकी तंत्र मंत्र की सिद्धि की किताब लेकर फैंक दी।

----------


## anita

साधू बाबा अपने शिष्यों के साथ अगले दिन ही वापस अपनी यात्रा पर चल पड़े थे। चाचा जी और उनके परिवार में से किसी को भी उनसे दुबारा मिलने का मौका नहीं मिला। वो तो सिर्फ एक रूप में ईश्वर की तरह आये थे चाचा जी की समस्या का समाधान करने।

----------


## anita

तो दोस्तों, पढ़ कर सिर्फ सांसारिक ज्ञान प्राप्त किया जा सकता है अध्यात्मिक और तंत्र मंत्र का ज्ञान गुरु के बिना संभव नहीं है। इसलिए कहा गया है "गुरु बिन ज्ञान कहाँ।"

----------


## anita

दोस्तों, ये घटना तब की है जब मेरी नानी जी की उम्र १५ - १६ की रही होगी। तब वह उत्तर प्रदेश के सुलतान पुर जिले के एक गाँव में रहती थीं वहीँ उनका मायका है। उस समय में अक्सर बंजारे और नट अपनी टोलियाँ बनाकर घूमा करते थे। ये नट और बंजारे एक स्थान से दुसरे स्थान पर घूमते थे और जहाँ ज्यादा आबादी देखते थे वहां पर अपना मेला लगा कर करतब दिखाया करते थे और पैसे कमाते थे।

----------


## anita

ये बंजारे हमेशा अच्छे नहीं होते थे। अक्सर बंजारों और नटों की टोली के रूप में डाकुओ की भी टोली घूमा करती थी। जो दिन में तो मेला लगाते थे मगर रात में लूटपाट किया करते थे। इसलिए अक्सर गाँव के जानकार लोग अपने गाँव के आसपास इस तरह का नटों का मेला नहीं लगने देते थे।

----------


## anita

एक बार एक ऐसा ही मेला नानी के गाँव से थोड़ी दूर पर लगा हुआ था। वहां गाँव के बच्चे अक्सर जाने की जिद किया करते थे मगर कोई उन्हें वहां जाने नहीं देता था। इतना ही नहीं गाँव वालो ने बच्चो का खेतों में जाना और दोपहर को बाहर खेलने से मना कर दिया था। बच्चो को ये बात बहुत ख़राब लगती थी मगर बड़ो के आगे बच्चो की कहाँ चलती। इसलिए बच्चे न चाहते हुए भी सिर्फ तभी तक घर के बाहर खेलते थे जब तक कोई न कोई बड़ा उनके साथ रहता था। मेरी नानी ये सब रोज़ देखती थी ऐसा सिलसिला करीब एक महीने तक चला जब तक वहां वो नटों का मेला लगा हुआ था।

----------


## anita

नानी को ये बात बहुत अजीब लगती थी के नटों का टोला हो या डाकुओ का आखिर बच्चो के ऊपर ये बंदिश क्यों है? खैर इस बात का जवाब बच्चो को सिर्फ यही मिलता था के ये नट उन्हें पकड़ ले जायेंगे।

----------


## anita

करीब एक महीने तक बच्चों पर बंदिश और बड़ो पर डर का साया रहा। इन सब बंदिशों के बावजूद एक दिन सुबह दस बजे के करीब गाँव में काफी शोरशराबा मचा और पता लगा के एक पड़ोस का एक छोटा बच्चा करीब दस साल का एक लड़का घर से बाहर आया था और गायब हो गया। पूरे गाँव में उसे ढूँढा गया मगर कहीं उसका पता नहीं चला। आखिर कार गाँव के हर घर से सरे बड़े मर्द जोर शोर से उस लड़के की तलाश में लग गए। उन्हें शायद आने वाले खतरे का पता था इसलिए। पहले गाँव और खेत का चप्पा चप्पा छान मारा उन लोगों ने जब उस लड़के की गाँव में गैरमोजुदगी निश्चित हो गयी। फिर वहां के सारे मर्द एकत्र हुए और बिना किसी देर के अपने अपने हाशिये, कुल्हाड़ी, कुदाल वगेरह लेकर चल पड़े उस नटों की टोली की तरफ।

----------


## anita

उस बच्चे के घर पर रोना पिटना मचा हुआ था। आस पास के सब लोग अपनी अपनी शंकाएं जताते और बच्चे को बार बार ढूंडते। मगर इस का कोई फायदा नहीं हो रहा था। दूसरी तरफ जब मर्दों की टोली उन बंजारों के मेले के पास पहुंचे तो चौंक गए। वहां अब सब खाली था सिर्फ चूल्हों की राख और तम्बू गाड़ने के निशान मौजूद थे। अब सबका शक यकीन में बदल चुका था, बच्चे को कोई और नहीं वो नट ही चुरा के ले गए हैं।

----------


## anita

अब गाँव के सारे लोग वहीँ रण निति बनाने लगे की आगे क्या किया जाए। सबने अलग अलग दिशा में जाने का फैसला किया। क्योकि तब यातायात की इतनी सुविधा नहीं थी इसलिए उन बंजारों का बहुत दूर निकलना असंभव था। लेकिन उसने लड़ने का सामर्थ भी सब नहीं रखते थे क्योकि ये अच्छे लड़ाके भी हुआ करते थे। इसलिए रणनीति बनाना जरुरी था। फिर सबने तय किया की हर रस्ते हर दिशा की तरफ कुछ लोग जायेंगे और पता चलते ही सब एकत्र होकर वहां जाकर उस बच्चे की तलाश करेंगे और वो लोग न मिले तो दोपहर तीन बजे से पहले सब अपने गाँव में एकत्र हो जायंगे।

----------


## anita

सब लोगो ने एक अलग अलग दिशा पकड़ी और अपनी अपनी राह चल पड़े। ५-५ लोगो का समूह अपनी अपनी राह पर अग्रसर था। पश्चिम की तरफ जाने वाले समूह के आखिर उनके निशान और फिर वो उनका वो टोला मिल गया। उन सबके पास वापस जाकर बाकि लोगो को बुलाने का वक़्त नहीं था। इसलिए वो किसी मौके के तलाश करने लगे और उनके झुण्ड में उस बच्चे को तलाशने लगे। लेकिन वहां उस बच्चे का कोई सुराग नहीं मिला।

----------


## anita

फिर उन्होंने ये सोच लिया के शायद बच्चा इनके पास नहीं है वरना ये उसे अचेत अवस्था में ही सही साथ तो रखते। वो आशा खोने ही वाले थे के किस्मत ने उनका साथ दे दिया। और उनकी भीड़ से निकल कर एक आदमी नित्य कर्म के लिए कुछ दूर चला गया। पांचो ने फिर उसी से पूछताछ करने की ठानी। वो पीछे से जाकर उसके ऊपर टूट पड़े और दो लाठी उसके सर पे जमा कर उसे बेहोश कर दिया। फिर एक तांगे पर उसको लाद कर वापस अपने गाँव की और चल पड़े। वो जितनी जल्दी हो सकती थी कर रहे थे। क्योकि उसके साथी उसको ढूंढने जरुर आने वाले थे।

----------


## anita

वो लोग उसको लेके आधे घंटे में अपने गाँव पहुँच गए बाकी सब भी वापस आये तो उन लोगो ने उसके सर पर एक मटका ठंडा पानी डाला और उसे होश में लाये। होश में आते ही वो आस पास गाँव वालो को देख कर घबरा गया।

----------


## anita

लेकिन बिना मार खाए उसने कुछ नहीं बताया। जब गाँव वाले मिलकर उसको उसकी सहन शक्ति से ज्यादा खुराक देने लगे तो वो जान गया की उसकी जान के लाले पड़ने वाले हैं। फिर उसने बताया की वो बच्चा कहाँ है। उसने जो बताया उससे सबके होश उड़ गए और उसी वक़्त पास के गाँव के सिद्ध तांत्रिक को बुलाने के लिए कुछ लोग निकल पड़े और बाकि उसे लेकर उस दिशा में निकल पड़े जहाँ वो बच्चा था।

----------


## anita

उसने बताया की उनकी टोली के सरदार ने उस लड़के को जीवाधारी बनाने के लिए इस्तेमाल किया है। उसकी जान को खतरा है अगर उसे बचाना है तो या तो उनकी टोली के उसी तांत्रिक को बुलाओ जिसने उसे इस्तेमाल किया है या फिर उससे ज्यादा माहिर खिलाड़ी को।

----------


## anita

इसलिए गाँव वाले पास के गाँव के सिद्ध तांत्रिक को लाने के लिए निकल पड़े। वो तांत्रिक को लेकर जल्दी से जल्दी आ गए और वहीँ पहुँच गए जहाँ पर वो नट गाँव वालो को लेकर उससे बच्चे का पता बताने ले गया था। उसने एक जगह एक अजीब सा लिखा हुआ पत्थर दिखाया और गाँव वालो से वहां खोदने को कह दिया। गाँव वाले खोदने में लग गए और कुछ लोग रह रह कर उसको मारते जा रहे थे और धमकी दे रहे थे की अगर बच्चे को कुछ हो गया तो उसकी कब्र यहीं बना देंगे। वो तांत्रिक काफी बूढ़े थे, वो भी आ चुके थे और सब कुछ समझ लेने के बाद भी सबके साथ गड्ढे के खुदने का इंतज़ार कर रहे थे। करीब चार फुट खोदने के बाद वहां एक पत्थर की परत आ गयी जो तीन चार पत्थर से मिलकर बनायीं गयी थी और फिर संभाल कर सबने मिलकर उस पत्थर की परत को हटाया। नीचे जो उन लोगो ने देखा उससे उन्हें कोई ख़ुशी नहीं मिली।

----------


## anita

नीचे एक कमरा सा बना हुआ था करीब ५ फुट चोडा और ६ फुट लम्बा। उसमे ५ बड़े बड़े घड़े रखे हुए थे पूरे सोने चांदी से भरे हुए और पास में वो बच्चा लेटा हुआ था नए नए कपड़ो में अच्छा खासा तैयार किया हुआ और उसकी सांसे रुक रुक के चल रही थी और पास में एक दीया जल रहा था जिसका तेल ख़त्म हो चुका था और वो बुझने ही वाला था। सबने उस बच्चे को मरा हुआ समझ लिया और उस नट को दुबारा बुरी तरह पीटना शुरू कर दिया।

----------


## anita

तभी वो तांत्रिक बाबा आगे आये और दीये की बाती को थोडा बढ़ा दिया। दीये की लो तेज हो गयी और बच्चे ने आखें खोल दी। सबकी ख़ुशी का ठिकाना न रहा मगर बच्चे ने किसी को भी पहचाना नहीं और अनजान की तरह सबका चेहरा देखने लगा।

----------


## anita

तांत्रिक बाबा ने सबसे कहा की "ये बच्चा अभी जिन्दा है, लेकिन ये तभी जिन्दा बच सकता है अगर ये मेरी सिद्ध की हुयी जगह पर पहुँच जायेगा। वरना इसे कोई नहीं बचा सकता। इसे लेकर मेरे स्थान पर चलो और सब इस बात का ध्यान रखना के ये दीया न बुझने पाए, इसमें तेल बढ़ा दो और इसकी अच्छे से देख रेख करना जब तक में इसे बुझाने के लिए न कहु।"

----------


## anita

फिर कुछ लोग और तांत्रिक बाबा उस बच्चे को तांगे पर लेकर बाबा के स्थान पर पहुँच गए और वहां जो कुछ भी किया वो किसी ने नहीं देखा क्योकि वो क्रिया बाबा ने अकेले में की थी। करीब १ घंटे बाद एक आदमी वहां वापस पहुंचा और उनसे बताया की बाबा ने दीया बुझाने को कह दिया है। दीया बुझा दिया गया और अब वो बच्चा सुरक्षित था। और सबको पहचानने भी लगा था।

----------


## anita

उसके बाद जितना भी खजाना वहां मिला था उसके थोड़े से हिस्से से मंदिर बनवाया गया और बाकि गाँव के प्रधान ने गरीबों के बच्चो की शादी और गाँव की भलाई में लगा दिया। उस नट को बचाने उसके साथी नहीं आये गाँव वालो ने उसे १ हफ्ते तक कैद रखा उसके बाद धमकी दे के छोड़ दिया।

----------


## anita

दोस्तों ये तो थी वो घटना जो वहां घटी थी लेकिन इसके असली पहलु बाद में उजागर हुए।अगर ये घटना न घटी होती तो शायद आज हम इतना बड़ा रहस्य न जान पाते। वो रहस्य मैं आपको बताता हूँ

----------


## anita

"वहां जो नट आये हुए थे असल में वो लुटेरे नट थे, इन नटो का ये काम होता था एक आबादी वाले क्षेत्र से कुछ दूर मेला लगाना और फिर रात को लूटपाट करना और जब ये ज्यादा खजाना इकठ्ठा कर लेते थे। तो ये उसे जमीन में गाड़ देते थे। इनके साथ एक तांत्रिक भी होता था बहुत माहिर तांत्रिक जो अपनी शक्तियों का इस्तेमाल करके ये भी बता दिया करता था खजाना कहाँ कहाँ है! यही तांत्रिक जीवाधारी बनाते हैं, अपने खजानो की रक्षा के लिए।

----------


## anita

जीवाधारी बनाने के लिए ये किसी के भी बच्चे को चुरा लिया करते थे क्योकि बड़ो से ये काम करवाना मुश्किल था और बच्चो को बहलाना आसान। ये जिस बच्चे को चुराते थे, ये उसे उसके पसंद की और भी बहुत अच्छी चीजें खिलाते थे ताकि वो ज़रा भी भूखा न हो। फिर उसे नहला धुला कर नए नए कपडे पहनाये जाते थे, पैरो में रंग आँखों में काजल और बालो में खास किस्म का तेल लगा कर उन्हें बैठाया जाता था फिर तांत्रिक अपनी क्रिया करते थे जिसमे वो बच्चा अपनी सुधबुध खो देता था। उस बच्चे को भिन्न भिन्न शक्तियों से सुसज्जित किया जाता था और उसके नाम का दीया उसके बगल जला दिया जाता था। उसके बाद उसके सामने उस कबीले का सरदार आता था और

----------


## anita

कहता था "देखो मुझे और अच्छी तरह पहचान लो। ये खज़ाना मेरा है और तुम इसके रक्षक हो जो मेरे सिवा मेरा खजाना लेगा तुम उसको जिन्दा नहीं छोड़ना। मैं वापस आऊंगा और अपना खजाना ले जाऊंगा उसके बाद तुम आज़ाद हो जाओगे। " ऐसी तांत्रिक क्रिया के बाद वो बच्चा उस इंसान को नहीं बल्कि की आत्मा को पहचान लेता है। फिर वो उसे खजाने के साथ उस गड्ढे में दफ़न करके चले जाते थे। जैसे ही हो दीया बुझता था उसकी आत्मा एक अत्यधिक शक्ति शाली शक्ति का रूप ले लेती थी और महीने, साल क्या सदियों तक अगर वो ना आये तो भी खजाने की रक्षा करती हैं। फिर वो इंसान चाहे इस जन्म में आये या फिर किसी और जन्म में ये शक्ति सिर्फ उसकी आत्मा को ही पहचानती है और खज़ाना लेने से नहीं रोकती। अक्सर आपने देखा होगा कभी कभी कहीं किसी को खज़ाना मिल जाता है ये जीवाधारी उनकी आत्मा पहचान कर उन्हें खजाना लेने से नहीं रोकते। "

----------


## anita

दोस्तों, ये कर्म निर्दयी होता है लेकिन इसका इस्तेमाल राजा महाराजा भी किया करते थे लेकिन उस समय में इंसान बहुत इमानदार हुआ करते थे जो खुद राजा की खातिर जीवाधारी बनने को तैयार हो जाते थे। आपने देखा होगा के इन जीवाधारीयों को अक्सर कुछ तांत्रिक हरा देते हैं ये केवल उन्ही जीवाधारियों के साथ संभव हो पता है जो बाल अवस्था में ही जीवाधारी बनाये गए हो। लेकिन राजा महाराजा के जीवाधारियों को हराना संभव नहीं होता क्योकि वो अपनी मर्जी से युवा अवस्था में अपना बलिदान देते हैं और बहुत अधिक शक्तिशाली हो जाते हैं। उनकी इमानदारी ही उनकी सबसे बड़ी शक्ति बन जाती हैं।

----------


## anita

ये बात काफी पुरानी नहीं है ये बात तब की है जब अयोध्या का फैसला आने वाला था ।
कानपुर में दंगो के डर से कानपुर बंद था । हर कोई किसी न किसी तरह से अपनी छुटटी के मजे ले रहा था । मेरे पड़ोस में रहने वाले एक चाचा जी अक्सर अपनी छुट्टी गंगा किनारे व्यतीत करते थे । मछलियों के बड़े शोकीन थे। इसलिए अक्सर छुट्टी के दिन मछलियाँ पकड़ने गंगा किनारे चले जाया करते थे। कभी कम तो कभी ज्यादा मगर मछली पकड़ने में उस्ताद थे। उस दिन उन्होंने अपना दिन का खाना निपटाया और फिर अपनी पत्नी यानी चाची जी से मसाला पीस कर रखने को कहा और चले गए गंगा किनारे मछली पकड़ने । जैसा मेने आप सब को बताया के वो अक्सर मछली पकड़ने जाते थे। लेकिन उस दिन कुछ अलग ही हुअ। वो मछली पकड़ने के लिए अक्सर गंगा बैराज जाया करते थे। लेकिन कानपुर में उस दिन कर्फ़ू जैसा माहोल था , जिसके चलते उन्हें वहां तक जाना उचित नहीं लगा क्युकी कोई भी सवारी मिलना मुश्किल थ।

----------


## anita

इसलिए आज वो शुक्ला गंज की तरफ जाने वाले गंगा पुल के नीचे मछली पकड़ने चले गये । दोपहर के कोई ढाई बजे के वक़्त था । वो अपनी ही धुन में मस्त गुनगुनाते हुए मछलियाँ पकड़ने में व्यस्त थे। लेकिन पैंतालिस मिनट के बाद भी एक भी मछली हाथ नहीं लगी । लेकिन हर मछली पकड़ने वाले में सब्र का सैलाब होता है । वो भी सब्र करे हुए मछली पकड़ने की पूरी कोशिश करते जा रहे थे वैसे भी गंगा के किनारे की खूबसूरती इतनी मोहक होती है की वहां बैठने वाले इंसान का दिल कभी भर ही नहीं सकता तो बोर होने की बात ही अलग है। वो भी अपनी ख़ुशी में मग्न अपने काम में लगे पड़े थे।

----------


## anita

अचानक उन्हें महसूस हुआ के उनके कांटे में कोई मछली फसी है । उनके मन में ख़ुशी की लहर दौड़ गयी लेकिन अभी पहले उन्हें देखना था के मछली है कितनी बड़ी अगर छोटी हुयी तो कोई फ़ायदा नहीं होगा क्योकी उनके परिवार में ५ लोग है सिर्फ एक छोटी मछली से कोई फ़ायदा न होता । खैर वो अपनी इतनी देर बाद आई पहली सफलता को लेकर ही उत्साहित थे। उन्होंने कांटे की डोर को पकड़ कर बहार खींचना चाहा मगर उन्हें भार ज्यादा लगा और वो उसे खिंच नहीं पाए ।

----------


## anita

उन्होंने अपनी उस मछली पकड़ने वाली डोर को एक पत्थर से बांध दिया और पूरा जोर लगा कर उस मछली को बहार निकलने में लग गए । वो काफी जोर लगा रहे थे मगर उसे बहार खिंच नहीं पा रहे थे, एक तरफ उनके मन में बड़ी मछली पकड़ने की ख़ुशी उन्हें हार नहीं मानने दे रही थी और दूसरी तरफ वो मछली जो बहार आने की बजाये जैसे चाचा जी को ही अन्दर खीचना चाहती थी । काफी जोर लगाने के बाद जब चाचा जी ने समझ लिया के ये मछली अब बहार नहीं आ सकती और न ही कोई और वहां था जो चाचा जी की मदद कर सकता , चाचा जी ने उस मछली को छोड़ देने का फैसला किया और एक आखिरी उम्मीद की साथ थोडा सा डोर को ढीला छोर कर फिर एक साथ अपना सारा जोर लगा कर उसे खिंचा । वो मछली बहार आ गयी । ये देख कर उनके चेहरे पर चमक आ गयी वो मछली देखने में करीब ४ फुट की थी और वजन करीब ८ किलो होगा ।

----------


## anita

वो कांटे के साथ उछल कर बहार आई थी चाचा जी से करीब ३ मीटर की दूरी पर । चाचा जी अपना सामान वगेरा छोर कर उसके पास ख़ुशी से गए ये सोचते हुए की इतनी बड़ी मछली को अकेले कैसे घर ले जा पाएंगे ? वो उस मछली के पास पहुंचे पहले तो उसे मछली को देख कर दंग रह गये। वो मछली बहुत अजीब किस्म की थी जैसी उन्होंने अपनी जिंदगी में नहीं देखी थी । काली और थोड़े से हरे रंग के दाग से थे उस मछली पर लेकिन सबसे ज्यादा हैरान करने वाली बात जो थी वो ये थी के उस मछली ने अपने मुंह में एक इंसान का सर पकड़ रखा था मानो जैसे के वो उसे खाने वाली थी ।

----------


## anita

इस बात से वो बिलकुल भी नहीं डरे क्योकि लाख पाबन्दी के बाद भी कभी कभी गंगा में लाशें देखी जाती हैं । जिन्हें अगर सरकारी कर्मचारियों ने देख लिया वो उसे निकल लेते हैं वरना न जाने कहाँ तक उसका सफ़र जारी रहता होगा , इसी ही लाशो को अक्सर बड़ी मछलियाँ भी खा जाती है। ऐसा ही कोई वाक्या समझ कर चाचा जी को दर नहीं लगा उन्होंने सोचा शायद किसी लाश को खाने की कोशिश की होगी इस मछली ने मगर खा नहीं पायी इसलिए ये सर इसके मुंह में ही फंसा रह गया । वो मछली बिना तड़पे यथावत पड़ी हुयी थी , जो सर उसके मुंह में था उसका पीछे का हिस्सा चाचा जी जो दिख रहा था । मछली की पड़ताल करने के लिए चाचा जी पहले धागा खिंचा ।

----------


## anita

दोस्तों जैसा की आप लोग जानते हैं मछली पकड़ने पर काँटा हमेशा उसके मुंह में होता है तभी वो पकड़ में आती है लेकिन इस मछली को वो काँटा उसकी पूँछ में लगा था। आम तौर पर पूँछ पर काँटा लगता नहीं है और अगर लग भी जाए तो मछली उससे आसानी से निकल जाती है चाहे वो कितनी भी छोटी मछली क्यों न हो । और इतनी बड़ी मछली पूँछ पर काँटा लगने के बाद भी पकड़ में आ गयी, ये दूसरी बार था जो उस मछली ने उन्हें हैरान किया था । लेकिन अब वो इनसब बातों को भूल कर बस ये सोचने लगे की इस सर को इसके मुह से निकाल कर इसे घर ले चलते हैं ।

----------


## anita

उन्होंने मछली को पलट दिया अब उस मछली के मुंह में फंसे उस सर कर चेहरा चाचा जी की तरफ हो गया । देखने से लगता था की वो किसी ज्यादा उम्र वाले व्यक्ति का सर नहीं था और न ही वो लाश ज्यादा पहले गंगा में फेकी गयी होगी । उस सर का चेहरा सही सलामत था । वो उसे निकलने की कोशिश करने लगे. फिर उन्होंने सोचा के सर को हाथ लगाना ठीक नहीं इसलिए उन्होंने अपने छोटे से थैले से जिसमे वो मछली पकड़ते वक़्त जरुरत का सारा सामान रखते थे , एक छोटा सा चाकू निकाला। उन्होंने सोचा के मछली के मुंह को थोडा सा काट कर फैला दिया जाये तो वो सर बाहर निकल जायेगा जिसे वो वापस गंगा में फेंक कर मछली लेकर चलते बनेंगे । जैसे ही उन्होंने वो चाकू मछली के मुंह पर रखा उस चेहरे ने आंखें खोल कर चाचा जी तरफ देखा। एक पल को दोनों की नज़र मिली फिर चाचा जी को काटो तो खून नहीं ।

----------


## anita

ऐसा द्रश्य देख कर चाचा जी की आँखों के आगे अँधेरा छाने लगा और वो झटके से पीछे हटे। और खूब जोरो से चिल्लाते हुए अपना सारा सामान छोड़ कर घर की तरफ दौड़ पड़े । उनके घर से उस गंगा घाट की दूरी कोई एक किलोमीटर है इतनी दुरी उन्होंने दौड़ते हुए ही तये की, वो घर पहुँचते ही घर में गिर कर बेहोश हो गए और वो कपड़ो में ही मल मूत्र त्याग कर चुके थे । उस वक़्त उनके दर की कोई सीमा नहीं थी।

----------


## anita

घर में हाहाकार मच गया पडोसी घर में मधुमक्खी के तरह जमा हो गए। किसी को कोई अंदाज़ा नहीं था के उनके साथ क्या हुआ है इसलिए सब ज्यादा परेशान थे । बच्चे बड़े हैं उनके, उन्होंने चाचा जी के कपडे बदले और उन्हें अस्पताल लेकर गए । जहाँ डॉक्टर ने उन्हें कोई सदमा या डर बेहोशी की वजह बताया । ये सुनकर सब हैरान थे के सदमा या दर किस बाद का लगा उन्हें और सब मिलकर केवल उनके होश में आने का इंतज़ार करने लगे । करीब ४ घंटे बाद उन्हें होश आया, खुद को सुरक्षित महसूस करने के बाद उन्होंने थोड़ा राहत की साँस ली । फिर सारा वाक्या उन्होंने अपनी पत्नी और बड़े बेटे को सुना दिया, किसी के लिए भी विश्वास करना मुश्किल लेकिन चाचा जी की हालत उस घटना की सच्चाई को साबित कर रही थी । चाचा अब डर से उभर तो गए थे मगर उन्हें जोरो का बुखार आये जा रहा था । अस्पताल में सारे डॉक्टर पूरी कोशिश में लगे थे मगर बुखार में कोई कमी नहीं आ रही थी । काफी कोशिश के बाद जब उनकी हालत में कोई सुधर नहीं आया तो उनके बड़े बेटे ने तांत्रिक का सहारा लेने का फैसला किया।

----------


## anita

ना जाने कहाँ से ढूंढ कर वो एक तांत्रिक को लेकर आया । देखने में वो एक साधारण आदमी लगता था कोई खास बात उसमे दिखाई नहीं देती थी मगर उसके काम अचूक थे । वो सुबह अस्पताल में आया और थोड़ी देर चाचा जी से बात की और फिर चला गया। शाम को वो दुबारा आया और फिर उसने जो बताया वो सच में चौकाने वाला था ।

----------


## anita

उसने बताया के चाचा जी जब मछली पकड़ने गए थे तो उस समय वहां उन्हें कोई नहीं मिला था न कोई मछुआरा न कोई नाव वाला मल्लाह। क्योकि सब इस बात को जानते हैं । 
गंगा हो या यमुना या फिर और कोई भी नदी। हर नदी के किनारों पर घटवार होते हैं कोई बहुत सोम्य व्यवहार वाले तो कोई अत्यंत कठोर। ये इन नदी के किनारों के रक्षक होते हैं । जरुरी नहीं एक ही रक्षक हर वक़्त किनारों की रक्षा करता हो ये घटवार भी कई सारे होते हैं हर किसी का वक़्त होता है। दिन के किस पहर किसको रक्षा करनी है एक व्यवस्थित तरह से सब कुछ तय होता है। जो लोग अक्सर डूब कर मरते हैं या अकाल मौत मरते हैं और घाट पर उनका संस्कार किया जाता है , उन सबकी आत्माओ और मल्लाहो के भोग से ये और भी शक्तिशाली हो जाते हैं।

----------


## anita

ये एक उन्मुक्त शक्ति होते हैं। कोई तांत्रिक इनसे टकराता नहीं अगर ये किसी पर नाराज़ भी होते हैं तो तांत्रिक केवल इन्हें खुश करके ही इनका साया हटा पाते हैं। अगर किसी पर ज्यादा नाराज़ हो जाये तो उसे अगली साँस लेने का मौका भी न दे और अगर किसी पर खुश हो जाए तो जिंदगी भर उनकी रक्षा करते है। नाव वाले मल्लाह इन्ही की पूजा करते हैं और इनके आशीर्वाद और कृपा के बाद ही वो अपनी नाव नदियों में उतारते हैं जिससे उनकी नाव बड़ी सी बड़ी लहरों से भी बच निकलती हैं। ये अक्सर चिलम, लंगोट, खडाऊ और सफ़ेद मिठाई का भोग लेते हैं। इनकी हद में भूत प्रेत तो क्या देवता भी नहीं आ पाते। हमेशा किसी भी नदी के तट पर नदी में नहाने से पहले घटवार बाबा की जय बोलकर पहले नदी के पैर छूने चाहिए फिर नहाना चाहिए, ऐसा आज भी घाटो पंडित और महंत बताते हैं।

----------


## anita

चाचा जी के साथ भी ऐसा ही कुछ हुआ था। जिस वक़्त वो मछली पकड़ने गए थे वो वक़्त वहां के एक शक्तिशाली परन्तु एकांत पसंद घटवार का वक़्त था। वो मछली और वो सर उस घटवार ने तुम्हे सिर्फ डराने और उस वक़्त पर वहां न आने के लिए दिखाया था। उस तांत्रिक ने बताया की वो घटवार उनपर नाराज़ नहीं है । केवल उन्हें डरवाना चाहता था, और उसी डर की वजह से ही उन्हें बुखार आ रहा था । फिर तांत्रिक ने चाचा जी को अस्पताल से छुट्टी लेने की सलाह दी और कुछ भोग के साथ चाचा जी को उसी समय पर जिस वक़्त वो मछली पकड़ने गए थे वहां अकेले जाने को कहा। वहां जाकर वो भोग अर्पण करें और घटवार से क्षमा प्रार्थना करें। चाचा जी इस बात से और भी ज्यादा डर गए थे, मगर ठीक होने के लिए उन्हें ये करना ही था।

----------


## anita

अगले दिन चाचा जी उसी समय पर सारा बताया गया सामान लेकर वहां गए और जल्दी जल्दी क्षमा याचना की और तेज़ी से वापस अपने घर को लौट आये बिना पीछे देखे । उसके बाद उनका बुखार भी उतर गया, और उन्होने दुबारा उस समय पर वहां न जाने का निश्चय किया ।

----------


## anita

दोस्तों, घटवार बाबा की इस घटना की पुष्टि के लिए मैंने अपने गुरु जी और अपने कुछ जानकारों से पूछताछ की। उन्होंने ने भी इस बात की पुष्टि की और मुझे सुबूत के तौर पर उदहारण भी दिए। जैसे के वहां मोजूद एक पेड़ जिसकी जड़ आधे से ज्यादा जमीन से बहार है और वो पेड़ गिर हुआ प्रतीत होता है । उसकी डाले गंगा नदी के पानी को छूती हुयी हैं, जो कोई भी उसे पहली बार देखता है उसे इस बात का अचम्भा अवश्य होता है के ये पेड़ तो लगभग गिर हुआ है तो फिर हरा कैसे है इसे तो सूख जाना चाहिए। लेकिन वो हरा सिर्फ वहां मौजूद घटवार बाबा की कृपा से है।

----------


## anita

घटवार बाबा की कृपा की और भी घटनाएँ प्रचलित हैं जो की किसी बात की पुष्टि की मोहताज नहीं हैं। घटवार दुष्टों को सज़ा भी देते हैं और मजबूरों की मदद भी करते हैं।

----------


## vishal

आगे पोस्ट करिए

----------


## vishal

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## vishal

बिना अनुमती के कुछ पोस्ट किया था

----------


## vishal

इसलिए डिलीट कर दिया ।

----------


## anita

> इसलिए डिलीट कर दिया ।


अगर आपके पास कहानिया है तो आप भी यहाँ डाल सकते है

----------


## ramsingh111

आगे पोस्ट करिए

----------


## Cerita Hantu

बुरा नहीं  :Chuncky:

----------


## Balrajg1970

आगे पोस्ट करिए

----------


## Prasun

Bahut hi dilchasp

----------

